# Bonus.net



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonus.net gemacht?
Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


----------



## virenscanner (20 April 2004)

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: 
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Hallo auch ich habe schlechte Erfahrung mit Bonusnet.Vorsicht Betrug
weiß bis heute nicht wie sie an meine Daten bzw. Kontodaten gekommen
sind.bin unter [email protected]().de zu erreiche.
äußerste Vorsicht geboten.Bin gerade dabei Strafanzeige zu stellen.

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator
 Hinweis:  die Löschungen der E-Mail-Addis erfolgen in jedem Fall auch wenn sie "verschleiert" werden _


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen  bzw gleich über ein Inkassobüro und verlangen 95,00 Euro ich weiß nicht wie das zustande kam.Auf jedenfall wird kein Geld überwiesen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Bonus Net*

Hallo ich  habe auch eine  oder vielmehr zwei rechnungen von der Fa. Bonus Net erhalten. In der ersten Mail der Firma Bonus Net  bekam ich eine Rechnung über 60 €. Darauf habe ich gar nicht reagiert. Dann kam eine Mahnung mit 25 € Aufschlag und der Drohung ihres Anwalts. Darauf habe ich mir die Telefonnummer herausgesucht und die Firma angerufen. Ein freundliche Frau sagte mir ich wäre kein Kunde und sie wisse nicht warum ich eine Rechnung brkommen hätte . Sollte ich nochmals eine Rechnung dieser  Firma erhalten werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten. Alleine schon die Drohung wenn ich nicht zahlen würde und der Aufschlag von 25 € in meinen Augen ist das Nötigung und so werde ich auch meine Strafanzeige stellen


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Bonus .net versuchts mit Einschüchterung*

Nun,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine rechnung von Bonus .net erhalten über 60€ sowie eien "Gutschein " über 100€ über eine Reise die ich nicht wolte. Ich habe darufhin dort angerufen undgerfragt was das sool, ich habe keine Verträge mit Ihnen abgeschlossen. DSIe hatten meine Adresse und meine Kontodaten. Ich bin auch Otto Kunde. Man meinte dann wenn ich das nicht wäre müsse ich Strafabzeige stellen. Habe ich nicht gemacht. Man wolte mir weismachen das ich oder ein Mitglied meines Haushaltes eien Vertrag dort abgeschlossen hätte. Da die Wiederspruchsfrist abgelaufen wäre müsse ich nun zahlen. Man habe auch  die Ip gepeichert .

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, die Ip sagt garnichts aus denn sie ändert sich mit jeder neuen Einwahl. Das ich über gar keine eigene Internetteinwahl verfüge sollen die mir erstmal beweisen das ich das war. Jemand anderer aus meinem Haushalt ist nicht berechtigt in meinem Namen Verträge anzuschließen. basta.  Ich habe dann eine vorsorglich eine Kündigung für alle verträge die sie gleuben mit mir zu haben geschrieben  Und den Gutschein zurückgeschickt. Ferner hat man laut Fernabsatzgesetzt ein wiederspruchsrecht von bis zu 4 Monaten wenn man keine Bestätigung eines Vertrages bekommen hat.Was ich nicht habe.

dann kam eine Rechnung von ca 100€ einer Inkassofirma. Der habe ich ebenfalls wiedersprochen und meinerseits mit einer  Klage wegen Betruges, übler Nachrede( weil sie mit schufa drohten) und Nötigung
gedroht. Daraufhin hat die Inkassofirma davon abgesehn weitere Forderungen zustellen. Bonusnet hingegen schickte mir dann nochmal ein reklameheft per post was ich aber  mit Annahme verweigert zurückgeschickt habe. Sonst heißt es noch ich hätte Leistungen angenommen. Ich harre nun der Dinge die da noch kommen mögen. Mal sehn was die sich noch einfallen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Hallo

Auch ich gehöre zu den Leuten die aus heiterem Himmel eine Rechnung über 60€ bekommen habe.Darauf hin habe ich die Kripo angerufen weil ich keine Telefonnummer in Erfahrung bringen konnte von Bonus.net.Diese sagte mir ich sollte auf keinen Fall zahlen und alles retoure gehen lassen.Wenn ich noch etwas von dieser Firma erhalte werde ich Anzeige erstatten .


_E-Mail Addi als Username gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hawking schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich habe auch eine rechnung bekommen über Bonus.net wir hatten uns telefonisch mit den leuten in verbindung geseetzt die sagten uns die hätten unsere IP-Adresse und wenn wir nicht bezahlen würden sie den anwalt einschalten. und es war auch so wir bekammen eine rechnung von einem anwalt mit der drohnug zum schufa eintrag also haben wir beszahlt. wir werden jetzt auch eine anzeige  machen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*bonus.net betrug*

hallo auch ich habe eine rechnung von bonus.net erhalten in höhe von 60€ von einer mitgliedschaft die ich nie gemacht habe.darauf habe ich einspruch eingelegt worauf sich die firma nie meldete.dann kam ein brief von der inkasso die 95€ haben wollen und haben mir gedroht mit schufa eintrag und gericht.was kann man dagegen tun.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2004)

Erstmal lesen: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*verträge*

Nun,

ich kannjedem Nur raten peinlich genau darauf zu achten das er keine Leistungen von Bonus.net annimmt. Und sei es nur ein Prospekt der unaufgefordert zugeschickt wurde. Am Ende heißt es sonst man habe Leistungen in Anspruch genommen. Auserdem würde ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen, denn alleine der Versuch zeigt schon das die nicht seriös sind. Der einzige der einen Finaziellen Vorteil hat ist Bonus .net. 

Außerdem bezeifel ich mal das die Inkassofirma wirklich existent ist und nicht nur ein anderes Büro von Bonus.net. Denn sonst müsste bonus net ja  unheimliche kosten für Fehlgeschlagene Eintreibungen haben. Lehnt jemand nämlich die Zahlung ab weil die Forderungen  nicht berechtigt sind müsste ja Bonus.net dann den Aufwand vom 35€ an die bezahlen.

also alles sehr supspekt


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*Bonus net*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Probleme mit BnusNet.Ich habe mich dort beieinem kostenlosen Service angemeldet.Dummerweise habe ich auch meine Kontodaten angegeben.Alsich dann nach längerer Zeit eine Rechnung bekam und der Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde,habe ich sofort reagiert.
Ich habe mich bei keinem kostenpflichtigen Angebot angemeldet und den Betrag sofort zurück buchen lassen.
Jetzt habe ich auch von einem Inkassobüro Bescheid bekommen und bin am überlegen ob ich zahlen soll.
Für einen Tip wäre ich dankbar.
Sylvia


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

*Re: Bonus net*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...Ich habe mich dort beieinem kostenlosen Service angemeldet.Dummerweise habe ich auch meine Kontodaten angegeben...


Machst Du das immer so??? Mir stehen schon die Nackenhaare zu Berge, wenn ich meine Kontodaten zwecks gewollter Abbuchung weitergebe. Wenn man mich bei einem kostenlosen Service nach meinen Kontodaten fragen würde, würde ich von den Alarmsirenen im Kopf einen Gehörschaden davontragen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Die Kunath Gruppe:
Firma Geschäftsführer Adresse HRB Eintrag Homepage

Bonus Net GmbH [] Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 93, 20355 Hamburg HRB 90113 Hamburg 

Advobilling GmbH [] Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 93, 20355 Hamburg HRB 88028 Hamburg 

Platinumvisions GmbH [] Ingo Hölters Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 93, 20355 Hamburg fehlt!!! 

Care GmbH [] Diekstraat 17, 25870 Norderfriedrichskoog HRB 1561 Husum 

Quizionaer GmbH [] Diekstraat 17, 25870 Norderfriedrichskoog HRB 1875 Husum 

DVD-Leihen GmbH [] Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 93, 20355 Hamburg HRB 76325 Hamburg 


Interessant ist, dass der eine Geschäftsführer von Advobilling der Anwalt [] ist, welcher über die Kanzlei Beiler, Karl, Platzbecker die netten Anwaltmahnungen versendet.

_MOD-Action
Namen und Links editiert_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

*Rechnungen von ...*

Laut Staatanwaltschaft Hamburg sollen, natürlich nur wenn berechtigt, so viele vermeindlich Geschädigte wie möglich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen um die Chance zu erhöhen mögliche Unregelmässigkeiten zu unterbinden.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.




Habe ebenfalls von bonusnet eine Rechnung über 60,00 Euro bekommen.
Kann mir den Vorgang wie folgt erklären:
war vor ca. 4 Wochen auf Google-Suchseite und dort war eine Info zu 
Schnäppchenangeboten bei Aldi, Lidl und Co über das Jahr verteilt...
wollte mir die Seite angucken, allerdings musste man sich mit seinen Userdaten einloggen. Erst am Ende wurde plötzlich nach Bankverbindung
gefragt - da mir das komisch vorkam, habe ich meine Daten löschen wollen, was nicht gelang. Konnte auch die Seite nicht mehr verlassen.
Habe dann die Verbindung getrennt und meinte es sei nichts passiert.
Vor ca. 1 einhalb Wochen erhielt ich ein Magazin "bonusnet" - habe 
daraufhin vorsichtshalber einen Widerruf gemacht und gebeten weitere Zusendungen zu unterlassen. Nur zwei Tage später erhielt ich die Rechnung über ein angebliches Jahresabo in Höhe von 60,00 Euro. 
Nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich die Rechung angefochten und um Zusendung einer Kopie meines angeblichen Vertrages gebeten, um Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg stellen zu können.
Nutze das Internet ansonsten relativ selten - und bin nun total verunsichert und traue mir kaum noch, fremde Seiten aufzurufen - Daten (Adressen oder email) werde ich wohl auf diesem Wege nicht mehr liefern.
Habe mich eigentlich immer für einen vorsichtigen und nicht leichtsinnigen User gehalten.
BaSie


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Habe auch Post vom Anwalt bekommen. Soll insgesamt 85,64€ zahlen. Aber bei mir wohnt bonus.net nicht mehr in Hamburg, sondern in Norderfriedrichskoog (wo immer auch das ist...) haben die mit advobilling die Adressen getauscht?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Und was machen?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit Bonus.net. Dieser Anbieter hat mir eine Rechnung für ein Jahresabonnement seines Service geschickt. Angeblich habe ich meine Daten komplett in ein Antragsformular eingegeben und bestätigt. Ich trage jedoch grundsätzlich keine Daten in Formulare von Anbietern mit a) nicht unbedingt seriösem Auftreten und b) deren Angebot überhaupt nicht meinen Wünschen entspricht. 
Bonus.net hat meinen Widerspruch zu der Rechnung mit einer Mail beantwortet, die "meine Kündigung bestätigt". Meine soll aber bis März 2005 weiterlaufen. Das heißt, ich soll zahlen, auch wenn ich das Angebot gar nicht nutzen will/wollte. 
Eine Frage nach der IP-Adresse blieb bisher unbeantwortet. Bonus.net ging auch nicht wirklich auf meine Mail oder meinen Brief ein. Was bleibt mir da nun zu tun? Einfach nur abwarten und die Mahnungen ignorieren?
Und dann?

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

wenn du dich nicht negemeldet hast, kannst du die schreiben von bnet verheizen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


     Habe von denen auch ne rechnung. Sogar mit 20€ mahngebüren. Gehe zum anwalt mal sehen was der sagt :evil:


----------



## hobbiesurfer (15 Mai 2004)

*Bonusnet und andere... allgem. Hinweis*

Hallo Sascha und andere Betroffene,

Unbedingt  schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen.Nicht per e-mail, da diese
e-mail Schreiben vor der Rechtsprechung nicht anerkannt werden. Nur, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein oder per FAX arbeiten, aber nur  wenn das FAX-Gerät eine Kopie des Schreibens im Sendebericht mit abdruckt.
Generell immer schriftlich und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.. K o p i e n      der in diesen  Unternehmungen vorhandenen "Vertrags- und/oder  a l l e  anderen  Unterlagen"...  incl. setzen einer Frist , a n f o r d e r n !
Wird nicht darauf regieagiert, einen Reminder nach Ablauf der Frist hinschicken.
Erfolgt wieder keine Reaktion..hartnäckig auf schriftliche Bestätigung bestehen, daß diese Angelegenheit endgültig erledigt ist und das diese
Forderungen gegenstandslos sind ! Telefonisch (gern jeden Tag..)und schriftlich !!!
Ohne Unterschrift sind Verträge nicht rechtsverbindlich !!!!!

Alle Zeitschriften, Hefte, Prospekte, Werbebriefe  als "Annahme verweigert "
zurückgehen lassen, egal von wem diese "Werbemittel" geschickt wurden.
Hat man ein-  oder zweimal die Annahme verweigert, reduziert sich die Werbeflut von allein.

Viele Grüße
hobbiesurfer


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

Auch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein beweist lediglich, dass ein veschlosserner Briefumschlag verschickt wurde, da kann ein Widerspruch drin gewesen sein, ein leeres Blatt Papier oder womöglich gar nichts...
Da hat es schon entsprechende urteile gegeben, wo "Aus Mangel an beweisen" die Widerspruchsklage abgeweisen wurde, da das der Rückschein nicht als Beweis für den Widerspruch akzeptiert wurde...


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2004)

Jetzt laß´ mal die Kirche im Dorf - derartige Urteile _könnte_ es geben, deren Allgemeingültigkeit ist aber ziemlich zweifelhaft. Immerhin hat der Absender eines Einschreiben und womöglich mit Rückschein was in der Hand, was sich nicht einfach negieren lässt - und der Empfänger sollte eine Antwort schuldig sein, auf die Frage, wo denn der "Umschlag" sei. Eine Angabe, von wegen da sei blos ein leeres Blatt Papier drin gewesen, könnte eine bösartige Unterstellung sein, die auch einem Richter Stirnrunzeln bereiten sollte.


----------



## Marnie (16 Mai 2004)

Es macht ja auch wenig Sinn, einen leeren Briefumschlag oder ein weißes Blatt Papier per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu verschicken. Jeder der das Geld dafür ausgibt, wird auch ein Schreiben mit wichtigem Inhalt (z. B. Widerspruch) mitschicken, denn es liegt ja in seinem eigenen Interesse, dass die Angelegenheit an richtiger Stelle bearbeitet wird und nicht „verloren“ geht. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, bräuchte er sich die Mühe mit dem Einschreiben ja erst gar nicht zu machen und könnte das Geld sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: Rechnungen von ...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Staatanwaltschaft Hamburg sollen, natürlich nur wenn berechtigt, so viele vermeindlich Geschädigte wie möglich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen um die Chance zu erhöhen mögliche Unregelmässigkeiten zu unterbinden.


Es ist aber wohl so, dass die Hamburger mit  K. & Co. nichts zu tun haben wollen. Die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft schickt wohl alle Anzeigen an die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg, Südergraben 22, 24937 Flensburg. Und direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg schicken spart Zeit, was soll die Polizei denn tun außer weiterschicken?

Ich versteh's nicht, wenn man ein bisschen an den Deich guckt: www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/28/0,1872,2018396,00.html

Naja, Hans-im-(nicht mehr Finanz-)Glück tut jetzt wohl was dagegen: www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,2042504,00.html

Die leeren Briefkästen sind jetzt offensichtlich für K. & Co. günstig zu haben.

Es ist und bleibt (wie lange wohl noch?) so, dass die Hamburger ihre Kundschaft nicht in den Griff kriegen. Da reicht ein Schuhkarton mit Namensschild zwischen zwei Grashalmen auf der Düne, und schon wird in Hamburg "nicht zuständig" gerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

*[Virenscanner: Das Posting, welches hier ursprünglich stand, wurde erst einmal in einen nicht-öffentlich zugänglichen Forenteil zur rechtlichen "Begutachtung" verschoben.]*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*Bonus Net*

Auch wir gehören zu denen, die eine Rechnung bekommen haben. Wir werden diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen, da wir uns nie bei dieser Firma angemeldet haben. Telefonisch kann man die Firma nicht erreichen, wir haben zwar eine 0180er Nummer, die auf der Rechnung steht, aber diese ist nicht erreichbar, sondern nur eine Ansage, die 12ct/Anruf kostet. Per e-mail kommen nur recht unverschämte Antworten zurück, die uns zur Zahlung auffordern.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Mai 2004)

*Re: Bonus Net*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Per e-mail kommen nur recht unverschämte Antworten zurück, die uns zur Zahlung auffordern.



Kannst Du da etwas als (anonymisierte) Kopie hier im Forum zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*e-mail von Bonusnet*

Hallo,

in diesem Forum steht ein Link zur Verbraucherzentrale, in diesem Link steht auf der Seite 8 des Dokumentes genau wie der Wortlaut der e-mails der Firma Bonusnet ist (Schreiben einer Betroffenen). Leider habe ich momentan keinen Zugriff auf meine e-mail


----------



## Fidul (26 Mai 2004)

Apropos: Planetopia hat sich auch schon mit Bonusnet befaßt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*Das Handwerk Legen*

Also ich waer in Jedem fall bereit mich einer Sammelklage gegen diese ....firma anzuschliessen, den Einzellfall betrachtet handelt es sich ja nur um 60€ bei denen sich ein Gericht normal einen Teufel schert aber die Gesammtsumme durfte doch schon in die Milionen gehen und damit stellt es in anbetracht ter Fall zahl einen Schweren Betrug dar der sogar mit einer empfindlichen Haftstrafe mit bis zu 4 Jahren für den Geschaeftsführer enden könnte. Also sammeln und Sammelklage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg einreichen. Nur wenn die "Meute" gross genug ist kann man denen das Handwerk legen und einfür allenmal einen Denkzettel verpassen. Möglicherweise dem Geschaeftsführer sogar einen netten "Staatsurlaub" beschehren. :roll: 
(schaut mal beim Verbraucherschutz vorbei die haben auch schon eine Menge Opfer gesammelt du stehst nich allein)

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert
sieh NUB tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2004)

*Re: Das Handwerk Legen*



			
				Olli-aktiva schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich waer in Jedem fall bereit mich einer Sammelklage gegen diese ....firma anzuschliessen,



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

habe vor wenigen tagen ebenfalls von dieser Fa. eine rechnung über 60€ erhalten - per e-mail.
diese e-mail-addi existiert erst seit wenigen Wochen und ich habe !!! mich nirgendwo damit registriert.

Jetzt die erste Mahnung und ich bekomme einen Schreck. Habe sofort zurückgemailt, dass ich weder eine RG von denen erwarte noch zu erwarten hätte und sie weiterhin bitte das gespamme zu unterlassen.

Dann die nächste Mahnung, dass ich mich dort angemeldet hätte bla, bla, bla,...
Dank dieses Forums weiß ich nun, wie darauf zu reagieren habe und werde heute abend bestimmt wieder ruhiger schlafen können.

Sollte sich noch jemand mit mir in Verbindung setzen wollen wegen dieser leidlichen Geschichte, die untere e-mail-addi ist ab heute noch 4 Wochen aktiv und dann nicht mehr erreichbar:

[nix_mailadresse]@web.de

Danke nochmal an alle, die sich hier unbewusst auch für mich einsetzten


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Bonus Net Scherzaktion*

Ich habe nun auch einen netten Brief und via Mail schon diverse Mahnungen bekommen.

Allerdings scheint es, als sei die einzige Information meine Email Adresse zu sein, denn die Post kam ueber Umwege zu mir und die Adresse hab e ich noch nie gehabt.

Ich habe jetzt via meiner anonymen Mail trotzdem Euinspruch eingelegt, jedoch ohne Bekanntgabe meienr tatsaeechlichen Daten.

Ich lebe schon seit 2.5 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland und habe diese Seite auch nie besucht.

Ein Mahnbescheid koennte mich auch nur wieder auf Umwegen erreichen und ich haette nicht die Moeglichkeit rechtzeitig einspruch einzulegen. Denn dieser Brief hat mich mit fast 2 Monaten Verspaetung erreicht.

Kann man sich da ernsthaft einen Schufaeintrag etc einhandeln? Wie gesagt nicht einmal die Adresse stimmt, man hat das Schreiben an die Adresse meiner Schwester geschickt.

Danke

Blondienchen


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.



Nun, ich bekam ein Heft von Bonus.net und zuvor wohl eine E-Mail
Da ich Bonus.net nicht kannte, habe ich diese Mail nicht geöffnet sonder direkt gelöscht. Das Heft, welches mir zugeschickt wurde habe ich sofort
entsorgt, was sollte ich damit. Wenige Tage später bekam ich die 
berühmt berüchtigte Rechnung über 60,00 €. Diese wurde von mir
angemahnt. Bevor ich die Antwort auf meine Reklamtion hatte, wurden
die 60,00 € aber schon angemahnt. Nach etwa 8 Tagen. Man drohte mit
Mahnbescheid. Ich habe direkt geantwortet und mit Strafanzeige gedroht.
Man informierte mich dann, dass sich wohl ein Dritter eingeklinkt habe.
Seltsamerweise verfügte Bonus.net über meine kompletten Daten auch meine IP Adresse war bekannt. Wie dem auch sei. Ich bekam dann ein
Fax mit dem Hinweis, dass ich Bonus.net bevollmächtige, gegen den
Dritten Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Da ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen habe,
gab ich mein Einverständnis. Einen Tag später bekam ich folgende 
E-Mail

 Hallo Herr Schmidt,

wir haben Ihre Kündigung der Probe-Mitgliedschaft erhalten und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie ab 
sofort kein Mitglied mehr sind. Ihr Account wurde gesperrt.

Herzliche Grüße

Bonus.net GmbH
Kundenbetreuung
Postfach 57 04 34
22773 Hamburg
Telefon: 0180 / 530 98 76*
Telefax: 0180 / 514 75 14*
Email: [email protected]

Tja, natürlich bin ich enttäuscht. Ich dachte man kämpft um mich.
War wohl nichts. 
Ich wünsche Euch/Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Ich habe vor vier Wochen ein Einwurf-Einschreiben an anwalt [] geschickt, dass ich nix von bonus.net weiss und wissen will, und falls weitere rechnungen/mahnungen eintreffen mit betrugsklage gedroht. seitdem ist funkstille...

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*Bonus.net-Video*

Ihr könnt auch mal einen Blick auf mein Video wegen Bonus.net werfen...

LG Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Warum darf man den namen des anwaltes, der bonus.net vertritt nicht nennen, die (gleichlautende) anwaltskanzlei von der Eldchaussee in Hamburg aber schon? 
Reicht nicht auch eine teilweise streichung wie zB Kanzlei (bzw. Rechtsanwalt) Platzb*****?
Die betroffenen wissen dann schon wer gemeint ist, und die persönlichkeitsrechte oder was auch immer bleiben geschützt, so dass niemand den board-eigentümern an den karren fahren kann.


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Du darfst Firmen und deren Geschäftsführer in ihrer Eigenschaft als Geschäftsführer gerne nennen.
Wir wollen aber keine Namen von Einzelpersonen. Egal, ob es um Ganoven oder andere Leute geht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Bin auch im Clinch mit bonus.net. Hatte mich über den Google-Werbe-Link eingeloggt. Vor Angabe der Bankverbindung habe ich mich ausgeklinkt und dachte das wars. Aber die Anmeldebestätigung folgte trotzdem mit der Mitteilung der Gutschrift auf dem Benutzerkonto. Dann die Zeitschrift und die  
erste Mahnung betr. der 60€. Dachte zunächst an einen Irrtum der Firma.
Nach der 2. Mahnung habe ich Strafanzeige erstattet, da ich keinen Vertrag mit der Firma abgeschlossen habe. Nun behaupten die, ich hätte bei meiner Anmeldung Haken gesetzt, in denen ich mein Widerrufsrecht zur Kenntnis genommen habe, einen Vertrag zum 2 wöchigen kostenlosen Test abschließe und danach für 5€ monatlich Mitglied bin.
Toll, aber das war im Anmeldeformular so nicht drin!
Da war nichts mit Haken setzen. 
Machen die das immer so?


----------



## hobbiesurfer (5 Juni 2004)

*Formulare im Internet..Cookies*

Hallo,
ich kann nur jeden Internet User warnen,  a l l e   Cookies anzunehmen. 
Am besten ist es sich immer alle Cookies anzeigen zu lassen und die automatische Annahme abzuschalten. Damit man enscheiden kann, ob man überhaupt möchte, daß sich die Cookies auf dem PC "einlagern".

Scheinbar existiert im Bereich elektronische Kommunikation via Internet
eine Gesetzeslücke, die versucht wird schamlos auszunutzen.

Bisher gilt es nur für Zeitschriften-Abonnements, daß diese ohne Unterschrift  eines Vertrages, sondern auch durch  nur fernmündliche Zusage am Telefon
rechtsverbindlich sind.

Es wäre ja wohl "der Gipfel", wenn ein Internet-Benutzer durch das "bloße  Anschauen " von Homepages sogleich Verträge abschließt.  Oder auch weil er ein Internet-Formular beginnt auszufüllen und das dann wieder löscht und 
n i c h t    abschickt, storniert 
 Wo ist die gesetzliche Grundlage, daß ein Homepagebesitzer sogleich meine personenbezogenen Daten, die mein PC sendet, wenn ich auf seiner HP bin..... speichern und dann damit arbeiten darf, ja diese Daten sogar an Dritte (Mahnbüro) weitergeben darf ??? 
Wie kommt diese Firma an die Bankdaten, wenn diese Bankdaten auf dem Internet-Formular gelöscht und nicht abgeschickt wurden ?

Gruß
 hobbiesurfer        :scherzkeks:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*Immer das gleiche Spiel bei bonus.net*

Hallo Leute,
auch mich hat Bonus.net in ihrem System. Ich kannte bis zur ersten ominösen Zahlungserinnerung die Firma gar nicht und habe mich seit Monaten nirgends für ein neues Portal angemeldet bzw. registriert. Ich bin auch kein Otto-Kunde. 
Bei mir ist bei Bonus.net eine komplette Anschrift, Geburtsdatum und eine E-Mailadresse in deren Kundensystem.  Ich bin vor einigen Monaten umgezogen und habe die neue Adresse nie in Verbindung mit meiner bei bonus.net gespeicherten E-Mail Adresse benutzt ->>>>>>> AUSSER bei meinen Transaktionen, die ich bei einem sehr bekannten Internet-Auktionsporal tätige Nur dort benutze ich grade diese anonym gehaltene E-Mailadresse.  Diese E-Mailaddi nutze ich nämlich für keine anderen Transaktionen und auch sonst ist die Kombination aus aktueller Anschrift, persönlichen Daten und (anonym gehaltener) E-Mail Adresse mir nicht erklärlich. 
Die 60 Euro habe ich nun auch trotz 2. Zahlungserinnerung natürlich *nicht* gezahlt und ich habe keine Lust und keine Nerven mich wegen dieses unserösen Geschäftsgebahrens weiter aufzuregen. 

Ich habe am Tage der 2. Zahlungserinnerung eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei getätigt und lass das von der Kripo verfolgen. 

Das habe ich auch getan, damit der Prozess strafrechtlich verfolgt wird und vor allem, dass *Bonus.net in der Beweislast* ist. Wenn Ihr diese Verbindliche Erklärung unterschreibt, die Bonus.net Euch bei penetrantem Verhalten von Eurer Seite standardmäßig zuschickt, dann kann es passieren, dass die Beweislast u.U. bei Euch als Geschädigten liegt. Dieses gefällt mir ja gar nicht. Also habe ich den ersten Schritt getan und nun müssen sie sich erklären.

Außerdem sehe ich nicht ein, dass die irgendwelche persönliche Daten (inkl.IP-Adressen) ohne meine Erlaubnis einfach ziehen, verwalten und auch kommunizieren können. Das verstößt gegen mein Rechtsempfinden.

Ich habe nix getan oder abgeschlossen und daher mache ich kurzen Prozess und lasse das die Fachkräfte klären.

Zudem habe ich per Einschreiben (denn auf normale Briefe reagierte Bonus.net überhaupt nicht) der Firma Bonus.net GmbH mitgeteilt, dass ich Anzeige erstattet habe (einschl. des Aktenzeichens),und habe noch einmal um umgehende Löschung meiner Daten gebeten - heute ist deadline für deren Antwort - mal schauen was da in der Post so ist, wenn ich nach hause komme 

Falls ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte oder/und  auch die rechtlich haltlose Drohung eines Schufa-Eintrags, geht die Sache sofort zum Anwalt. UNd das schönste wäre: Ich müsste noch einmal zur Polizei,  um eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung zu erstatten.

Übrigens: Wenn Ihr rechtsschutzversichert seid, dann würde ein Prozess auch von der Versicherung übernommen - fragt bei Eurer Versicherung mal nach.

Also: Bleibt cool und lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern von diesen haltlosen Drohungen und Forderungen 

Viele Grüße 
KeineNetteFrau
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


In der Tat habe auch von BONUS eine Rechnung erhalten. Sie berufen sich auf das Ausfuellen eines Formulars fuer zwei Probierwochen, welche automatisch ein einen Vertrag uebergehen. Allerdings haben sie NIE eine Autragsbestaetigung o.ar. geschickt.

Also... eine sehr ueble Firma !!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*BONUS Net*

AUch bei mir hat sich Bonus net gemeldet und will 60 Euro haben. Es ist kein Vertrag zugesandt worden, nicht mal eine Auftragsbestaetigung o.ae.
Sie behaupten, man haben zwar einen kostenlosen Probierservice unterschrieben, dieser ginge aber automatisch in eine Anmeldung (Abonnement) ueber, falls er nicht ausdrucklich gekuendigt wuerde.

Eine weiter Nachricht von Bonus net kam nicht bis auf eine Rechnung, mit der ich nichts anzufangen wusste. Ich habe einen E-mail Wechsle mit der Firma gehabt, der aber ebenso unerfreulich war wie die Rechnung.

Also -- Aufgepasst vor Halsabschenidern und unlauteren Geschaeftspratiken !!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

ich habe ebenfalls eine rechnung von bonus net erhalten aber ich war zuvor im internet und habe mir da kostenlose kataloge bestellt da habe ich auch ein formular ausgefüllt als ich gesehen habe das es dann 5 euro kostet habe ich die internetseite geschloßen. und dann hab ich mich bei lycos angemeldet wo mann dann am ende lesen kann ja unsere partner sind bla bla bla und wenn sie einen newesltter von unseren partnern bekommen möchten dann setzten sie einen hacken da steht 14tage kostenlos testen und dann jeden monat 5 euro davor steht aber nur 2400gutscheine nichts mehr also eine falle da ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin ob ich so eien hacken gesetzt habe bin ich mir ziemlich unicher vorallem sie schreiben ich soll meine ip-adresse bei lycos erfragen wobei ich doch meine ip-adresse von t-online jedesmal eine neu bekomme wenn ich mich einloge ins internet naja ich habe ihnen nun einen brief geschrieben mit der androhung einer straffanzeige und heute rhielt ich eine e-mail mir einem angebot wenn ich das formular unterschreibe und sie an die firma bonus.net zurückschicke werden sie nun überprüfen ob es sich um betrug handelt oder um meine ip-adresse nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll soll ich es abschicken und welche kosten oder folgen können den für mich entstehen wenn ich es doch war ausversehen weil es ja bei lycos so unübersichtlich ist und so täuschungshaft verstehen sie naja bitte um hilfe um schnellst möglichste hilfe bitte schreibt mir was ich machen oll und wer die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht hat 
ich bedanke mich schon im vorraus bei denen die mir geantwortet haben


----------



## hirnlego (11 Juni 2004)

@ anja19

Lies mal hier:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm

Weitere interessante Artikel findest Du, wenn Du bei Google "Bonusnet" und "Betrug" eingibst.

Die von Dir genannte Erklärung würde ich keinesfalls unterschreiben. Eine Freundin von mir hat gerade das selbe Problem wie Du. Sie hatte zwar begonnen, sich in einem dieser undurchsichtigen Bonusnet-Popup-Fenster, die beim Besuch diverser Seiten erscheinen, anzumelden, als sie dann aber die Einzelheiten zur Kenntnis genommen hat und ihre Bankverbindung angeben sollte, hat sie die Anmeldung abgebrochen, ohne die AGBs zu bestätigen. Trotzdem kam nach Wochen eine Rechnung (ohne daß vorher eine Bestätigungs-Email oder ein entsprechender Brief eingetroffen wäre, wie es sonst üblich ist, wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet - besonders wenn es ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot ist!). Auf den Widerspruch zur Rechnung hat sie nur zusammenhanglose Formschreiben und auch diese ominöse Erklärung erhalten. Diese hat sie natürlich nicht abgegeben und seitdem auch nichts mehr von Bonusnet gehört. Es ist allerdings davon auszugehen, daß hier noch weitere Drohbriefe, u.U. auch von einem Inkassobüro oder einem Rechtsanwalt, eintrudeln. Soweit ich weiß, hat Bonusnet jedoch trotz aller Drohgebärden bisher keinen Mahnbescheid gegen einen ihrer zwangsverpflichteten Kunden erlassen. Also laß Dich bloß nicht von denen einschüchtern!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

ich war mal auf deren internetseite was für b...  ich habe denen einen brief geschrieben habe noch das prospekt was sie mir zugeschickt habe auch zurückgeschickt nicht das es dann am ende heißt ich hätte irgend welche leistungen von denen in anspruch genommen in dem schreiben habe ich reingeschrieben das enn sie mich weiterhin beläßtigen sie von mir eine strafanzeige bekommen würden dann erhielt ich ein schreiben von denen nicht mal 1 tag später per e-mail nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll bitte helft mir weiter
danke schon mal im vorraus

Kundennummer: 
Betreff: Verdacht des Missbrauchs Ihrer Daten
Sehr geehrte Frau .......,

in unserer letzten E-Mail teilten wir Ihnen Ihre Anmeldedaten mit. Wir haben zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Sie sich dennoch nicht erinnern können, die Registrierung vorgenommen zu haben.

Dies legt den Verdacht nahe, dass ein Dritter Ihre Daten in missbräuchlicher Absicht verwandte. Ein solches Verhalten hätten Sie nicht zu vertreten. Aus diesem Grund bieten wir Ihnen an, die entstandene Forderung umgehend zu stornieren.

Wir müssen uns jedoch vorbehalten, die Forderung gegenüber der verantwortlichen Person - also derjenigen, die Ihre Daten eintrug - geltend zu machen. Zu diesem Zweck wird die mitprotokollierte IP-Adresse zu dem Computer zurückverfolgt, von dem aus die Registrierung vorgenommen wurde. 

Aus diesem Grund müssen wir Sie bitten, die beigefügte Erklärung auszudrucken und ausgefüllt und unterschrieben per Fax oder auf dem Postweg an uns zurück zu senden. Mit dieser Erklärung versichern Sie verbindlich, dass weder Sie noch ein Mitglied Ihres Haushalts die Registrierung vornahm.

Sobald uns die vollständige Erklärung vorliegt, wird die gegen Sie anhängige Forderung umgehend storniert. In diesem Fall ist eine Überweisung an die in der Rechnung angegebene Kontoverbindung entbehrlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Bonus.net GmbH
Leitung KundenservicBitte ausdrucken:
-----------------------------------------------------
An
Bonus.net GmbH
Kundenservice
Postfach 57 04 34
22773 Hamburg
Fax: 01805-14 75 14
Verbindliche Versicherung

Kundennummer: ....
Vorname und Name: .....
Strasse und Hausnummer: ......
PLZ und Ort: ......
Geburtsdatum: ....

Hiermit versichere ich verbindlich, dass ich die am Datum um Uhrzeit vorgenommene Registrierung bei Bonus.net GmbH nicht ausgefüllt habe. Dies gilt auch für die anderen Mitglieder meines Haushalts.

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass Bonus.net GmbH den Missbrauch meiner Daten über die mitprotokollierte IP-Adresse auf straf- oder zivilrechtlichem Weg verfolgt.
........................................
Ort, Datum 
........................................
Unterschrift angemeldeter Kunde

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

das sind zahlen und fakten die bonus.net auf ihrer seite angiebt und ich habe heute auch noch an alle angeblichen partner von bonus.net die auf der internetseite angegeben sind von bonus.net eine e-mail geschrieben in der ich sie frage ob sie wircklich partner sind wenn ich antwort erhalte werde ich es euch auch sagen was dabei rausgekommen ist.

Zahlen und Fakten  

  Start im Oktober 2003  
 Derzeit 90.000 zahlende Mitglieder  
 Derzeitiges monatliches Wachstum: 30.000 Mitglieder  
 Ziel für 2004: 1.000.000 Mitglieder  
 Umsatz 2004: 35.000.000 EUR  
 Marketingbudget 2004: 18.000.000 EUR


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2004)

anja19 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbindliche Versicherung


...und, hast Du die Versicherung abgegeben?


----------



## drboe (12 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> anja19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben davon rät meines Wissen die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg in ähnlichen Fällen ab. Es gibt für diese Umkehr der Beweislast eigentlich auch keinen Grund. Wenn die ich absolut sicher sind, dass ihre Forderungen zu Recht bestehen, können die ja klagen. Und da werden sie das in jedem Fall beweisen müssen, während man selbst die Berechtigung der Forderung nur bestreiten muss.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2004)

VBZ Hamburg zu Bonusnet


			
				VBZ Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Anspruch auf "verbindliche Erklärung" besteht nicht.



tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

nein ich habe dieses schreiben wegen der versicherung und so also das schreiben was sie mir geschickt haben nicht losgeschickt  sollte ich das den machen was meinst du den ??????????naja mein kummpel hat gesagt das wir noch ein schreiben an sie schreiben werden mit der strafanzeigen und so also ich werde das schreiben glaub ich nicht loßschicken was ich am anfang vorhatte.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Quizionaer*

Eine weiter Episode zum Thema: 

Was die Spielgebühren bei Quizionaer angeht, ist natürlich klar: Wer den AGB's zustimmt kann sich - was die Spielgebühren angeht - natürlich nicht rausreden.

Quizionaer belässt es aber nicht dabei. Ich habe ebenfalls teilgenommen und ohne falsche Antwort bis zur fünften Stufe gespielt. Dann auf Gewinnauszahlung geklickt und von Quizionaer den Glückwunsch zum Gewinn erhalten:

"Gewinnauszahlung

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du hast bei unserem Millionenquiz gewonnen! ..."

Ein paar Tage später wurden nur die Gebühren abgebucht. Auf meine diversen Anfragen hin, kam zumeist lediglich die stupide und vorgefertigte Standard-Mitteilung:

"Wir haben Ihren Spielverlauf überprüft, und dabei festgestellt daß Sie eine Frage falsch beantwortet haben. Aus diesem Grund ist leider kein Gewinn  zu Stande gekommen, da das Spiel mit der falsch beantworteten Frage beendet war.

Wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen, hätten Sie einfach auf Auszahlen klicken müssen, um diese zu erhalten."

Ich denke, an dieser Stelle lässt sich dann doch relativ eindeutig von Betrug sprechen, oder?!

Bin deshalb natürlich auch am überlegen, ob ich nicht Strafanzeige stelle - aber den ganzen Aufwand betreiben wegen ein paar Euro? Wobei diese Systeme natürlich auch gerade deshalb für die "Betr...eiber" rentabel sind, weil sich viele nach dem ersten Ärger sagen: Pfeif auf die paar Euro ...

Mal sehen, was ich mache ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Ich habe auch das Problem mit Bonus.net! Nach mehrmaligem Schriftverkehr, wo immer nur die Antwort kam" Sie sind Mitglied- Baster", bekam ich nun auch einen Brief vom Anwalt. Ich soll inzwischen 82,- € zahlen. Ich schließe nicht etwas ab, was etwas kostet, wo ich nichts von habe. Wie kann ich mich nun verhalten. Ich weiß, es gab in diesem Forum schon viele Varianten. Die Verbraucherzentrale kann ich mir nicht leisten ( Rechtsberatung 7,50 €) Ist nicht viel, aber für nichts und wiedernichts. Ich bin in Erziehungszeit und habe nur 400,- / Monat zur Verfühgung. 
Soll ich einen Brief per Einschreiben/ Rückschein schicken mit Drohung einer Strafanzeige? Kostet ja auch nicht gerade wenig. 
Aber nur abwarten, ist das nicht zu riskant?
Bitte, was soll ich tun. Ich bin etwas unsicher.   :roll:


----------



## Dino (15 Juni 2004)

Ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein kostet auch schon 3,85 Euronen! Und das nur, um mit gefährlichen Halbwissen eventuell schriftlichen Nonens bei der Firma abzuladen, der möglicherweise nicht mal einen Lacher auslöst. Da wäre eine sachkundige Beratung seitens der Verbraucherzentrale sicher eine sinnvollere Lösung - auch, wenn es wehtut. Eventuell gibt diese Rechtsberatung auch her, wie Du trotz Deiner finanziellen Situation Deine Rechte wahrnehmen kannst. Immerhin schießt man schon mit größerem Kaliber (Anwalt) auf Dich und ich denke nicht, dass Du eventuelle Spitzfindigkeiten aus eigener Kraft Paroli bieten kannst.

Ich persönlich gehe immer von der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel aus. Wenn ich eine (unberechtigte) einfache Mahnung erhalte, verfasse ich die passende Antwort schon selbst, aber wenn meine Gegner bereits einen Anwalt einschaltet, sehe ich meine Grenzen erreicht und lasse aus kompetenter Quelle antworten.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Quizionaer*



			
				nietzsche schrieb:
			
		

> ....Bin deshalb natürlich auch am überlegen, ob ich nicht Strafanzeige stelle - aber den ganzen Aufwand betreiben wegen ein paar Euro? ...


Während Du hier gepostet hast, hättest Du auch gleich einen Brief an die StA Flensburg oder Hamburg mit dem selben Sachverhalt richten können. Wenn die Norderfriedrichkooger tatsächlich die Spielstände reproduzieren können, dann können sie das auch erst recht ggü. ermittelnden Behörden. Da diese aber die üblichen in Flensburg/Hamburg sind (siehe Easy Billing oder HAS/HFM), könnte in ein Schreiben auch gleich (vorsorglich) ein Vermerk des Widerspruchs ggü. einer Einstellung des Verfahrens vermerkt sein.
Auf Hamburg komme ich in dem Zusammenhang übrigens, da der Oberquizzionär dort sein Büro hat und früher über Topjoy und zuvor EBS (Crosskirk) schon dicke im Markt war - die feine Hamburger Gesellschaft. Ein Realisator für Bannerwerbung - und nun dürfte bei den Eingeweihten selbst der letzte Groschen fallen, während ich mich mehr um meine Eingeweiden kümmern sollte... :kotz:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*

:evil: Hallo habe auch eine rechnung bekommen und wollte gegen angehen ,sie haben gedroht ihren Anwalt einzuschalten was mich beeinflusst hat die 60 Euro einzuzahlen ,habe leider viel zu spät eure Webseite gefunden jetzt bin ich die gelackmeierte ,schade !Hätte ich mal vorher schauen müssen, :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bash:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*bonus net*

Kopiere hier mal meinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum ein

 Hab nicht übel Lust die anzuzeigen...

Vor einiger Zeit bekam ich einen Anruf von besagter Firma und man bot mir ein Testabo an. Ich stimmte zu, die Dame fragte mich nach meinen Daten und ganz nebenbei nach meiner Bankverbindung, diese gab ich ihr natürlich nicht, sie stutzte einen Moment, schien sich aber schnell wieder zu fangen, und teilte mir mit das ich in Kürze auf dem Postweg Nachricht erhalten würde.
Nichts kam! Und ich hakte die Sache ab, anscheinend war es nicht genehm das ich meine Bankdaten nicht öffentlich machte 
Vorgestern, über einem Monat später, bekam ich eine Rechnung über 60€, da ja nun mein Testabo abgelaufen sei und man mich als neuen Kunden begrüsst. HÄ??
Ich rief dir dort angegebene Rufnummer an, Frau sagte mir das sie mir nicht helfen könne. Auf meine mail an die angegebene adresse der Buchhaltung bekam ich eine Zahlungserinnerung.
Da ich mittlerweile daran zweifelte das die Herrschaften dort lesen können, bombardierte ich sie mit Kopien der ersten mail...Reaktion
IHRE ANFRAGE DER VERTRAGSUNTERLAGEN nochmal hä??
Angeblich habe ich per internet und so Fernabsatzgesetz meine Daten auf ihrer Hompage hinterlassen haben, äre gut und schön hatte abe noch nicht mal die Chance zu widerrufen da ich davon nichts wusste...
der Hammer ist man hat angeblich meine IP Adresse und eine Uhrzeit zu der ich mich angemeldet haben soll. Habe einer Eingebung folgend gerade meine letzte Abrecghnung überprüft...niemand in diesem HAushalt war zu dem benannten Zeitpunkt online...iregndewie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das ich hier abgezockt werden soll. Ist dies gang und gebe bei Internetfirmen
,oh und die Rechnung bezahle ich NIE (falls hier jemand von bonusnet nachliest)



Gruss

Petra


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: Rechnungen von ...*

Auf Schmertzensgeld verklagen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: Rechnungen von ...*

natürlich Schmerzensgeld


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*bonusnet*

Hallo,

auch ich habe komischerweise ein Problem mit dieser Firma. Dabei kann ich mir gar nicht erklären wieso. Die schicken ständig mails. Auf die hab ich auch schon reagiert, und habe geschrieben, dass sie das lassen sollen, und woher sie meine adresse haben. Mittlerweile hab ich Post vom Anwalt bekommen. In die 80 Euro soll ich bezahlen. Für was? Wie kann ich also weitervorgehen.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre eine sachkundige Beratung seitens der Verbraucherzentrale sicher eine sinnvollere Lösung - auch, wenn es wehtut. Eventuell gibt diese Rechtsberatung auch her, wie Du trotz Deiner finanziellen Situation Deine Rechte wahrnehmen kannst. Immerhin schießt man schon mit größerem Kaliber (Anwalt) auf Dich und ich denke nicht, dass Du eventuelle Spitzfindigkeiten aus eigener Kraft Paroli bieten kannst.



Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, beim Amtsgericht einen Beratungshilfeschein zu erhalten, mit dem man zu einem anwalt des Vertrauens gehen kann - zunächst Erstberatung.

Für einen ggf. notwendigen Prozess besteht die Chance auf Prozesskostenhilfe. 

Unser Sozialstaat lässt grundsätzlich keinen alleine, der seine Rechte aus eigener Kraft nicht umsetzen kann. Ein wenig Zeit geht hierfür aber drauf - ist eine Entscheidung, die jeder für sich selbst treffen muss.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

*bonusnet*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Bonusnet.de,  auch ich wollte mich nur über kostenlose Angebote informieren und bin den Halsabschneidern in die Falle getappt. Als ich auf die Rechnung mit der Forderung von 60 Euro an Bonusnet schrieb um ihnen mittzuteilen, das ich in keinster Weise ihre Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe noch vorhabe dieses zu tun, bekam ich eine E-mail in der sie freundlicherweise mein Kündigung zum Feb.2005 akzeptieren. Das nächste war dann eine Mahnung von einem Inkassobüro die Forderung lautet jetzt 90 Euro. Ich habe dann dort angerufen und habe versucht mit den Leuten zu reden, KEINE CHANCE auf Stornierung.
ich habe dann zähneknirschend bezahlt.
Jetzt da ich Mitglied bin wollte ich die Vorteile auch nutzen,aber ich kann mich mit meine Zugangdaten gar nicht auf der Internetseite einloggen und meiner Bitte um ein neues Passwort kommt Bonusnet auch nciht nach. Also habe ich 90 Euro für nichts und wieder nichts bezahlt.

Ich kann nur allen raten FINGER WEG  von BONUSNET


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Juli 2004)

@ute:

IMHO sind die Jungs jetzt reif für eine Betrugsanzeige deinerseits.
Ich würde denen die Staatsanwaltschaft an die Backe heften, das es nur so raucht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe aktuell auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem merkwürdigen Verein ge-
macht und werde natürlich nicht zahlen. Meine Erlebnisse sind im wesen-
lichen deckungsgleich mit denen vieler anderer Menschen.

Deshalb hier ein Blick auf das, was man m.E. machen kann:

1. Wenn Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, Widerspruch über Anwalt (ins-
    besondere, wenn man rechtsschutzversichert ist)

2. Anzeige bei Polizei/ Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn man glaubt genötigt,
    betrogen, irregeführt zu werden (geht  teilweise -wie hier in NRW-
    schon bequem über`s Internet). Je mehr Anzeigen kommen, desto
    eher ist die Gefahr gebannt, daß Einstellung magels öffentlichen
    Interesses erfolgt.

3. Massives Email-Schreiben mit kurzer Darstellung der Sachlage an
    die Handelspartner von Bonus.Net. Laut Darstellungen im Internet
    haben die ersten schon ihre Zusammenarbeit mit diesem Verein
    aufgekündigt. Je mehr potentielle Kunden sich über Bonus.Net als
    Erfüllungsgehilfen großer Firmen beschweren,desto eher die Chance,
    daß diese Partner auf Distanz gehen. Je mehr Mails, desto besser.

4. Darstellung der Sachlage gegenüber dem Verbraucherschutzverein
    in Hamburg (dieser ist bereits im Thema).

5. Email an den NDR, da dieser sich kürzlich sehr kritisch mit dem Thema
    "Bonus.Net" auseinandergesetzt hat. Die Sendung vom 21.06.04
    kann man sich auch beim NDR per Videostream ansehen.

6. Darstellung der Sachlage in Chatrooms, Foren und dergleichen.
    Ich selbst bin Betriebsratsvorsitzender in einem Konzernbetrieb und
    werde meine Sicht der Dinge - wenn nötig - im Rahmen großer Dis-
    kussionsforen (Betriebsräte, Gewerkschaften) im Internet darstellen.

7. Weitergabe seiner Schriftverkehre mit Bonus.Net an geeignete
    Presse- und Medienorgane ( nicht gerade Bildzeitung, sondern eher
    Handelsblatt, Wirtschaftswoche, Wiso etc.)

Also: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Wer sauer ist, sollte seine Mög-
lichkeiten nutzen, eine breite Öffentlichkeit herzustellen.

Zunächst aber sollte auch abgewartet werden, ob Bonus.Net weiter etwas unberechtigt von einem haben will (vor allem Geld). Wenn diese Firma vielleicht doch noch Einsicht zeigt und nicht mehr durch Mahnungen und
Inkasso-Anwälte nötigt, hat sie durch den Druck der Öffentlichkeit viel-
leicht doch noch Lernvermögen bewiesen. Diese Einsicht müßte aller-
dings sehr kurzfristig erfolgen.

Bon Courage

[...]@aol.com

_[Nix is' mit E-Mail-Adressen im Forum! Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen! Melde Dich im Forum an und Du bist erreichbar. Dino]_


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*.....  durch die Firma BONUS.NET*

Der  an dieser Stelle gepostete Beitrag wurde wegen Verstosses  gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8



> Inhalt der Artikel
> ....
> Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen,
> Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort
> ...



tf/moderator


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*ich habe heute die Firma bei der Polizeit gemeldet*

hallo ich habe auch Probleme mit Bonus Net und habe mich heute entschlossen nach Rechtsabsprache die Firma bei der Polizei zu melden. vor drei Wochen kam von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei eine letzte Mahnung und ich solle sofort das Geld überweisen. Habe mich gleich per Mail mit der Kanzlei in Verbindung gesetzt und habe bis heute noch keine antwort bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

heute  bekam ich eine  dritte mahung  obwohl ich schon 2 Strafanzeigen bei der Polizeit  getätigt habe und auch schon von staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg einen brief bekommen habe  das ein ermittlungsverfahren gegen den J.K läuft!Wieso bekomme ich nun wieder Post vom  Bonusnet Buchaltung was soll ich nun machen ich habe es langsam soo satt mit dem verein......habe mich wie viele andre dort nie  angemelded...man jedem glück der nicht betroffen davon ist.................


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

ich würde niemals meine Kontodaten eintragen und dann abschicken und bin trozdem  auf einmal kunde dort ich glaube versandhäuser geben unsere daten weiter anders erkläre ich mir sowas nicht.Wann wird endlich einmal was unterneommen.Ich kann auch nicht mit bei  auto.de mir ein auto anschauen und muß es dann auf einmal kaufen wo gibt es denn sowas...............bin echt mit den nerven langsam am Ende....


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Hallo, habe bereits Mitte Mai einen Beitrag ins Forum gestellt. Habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Bonusnet bekommen, als ich auf diese nicht reagierte eine Mahnung. Auf diese Mahnung reagierte ich mit einem recht deutlichen Schreiben per e-mail, danach habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört. Jetzt Mitte Juli bekomme ich die 2. Mahnung per e-mail von denen. Bin mittlerweile recht sauer, da ich das Thema in vergangener Zeit recht intensiv verfolgt habe (Zeitungs- und Fernsehberichte). Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich die Sache einem Anwalt übergeben soll. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen über den weiteren Verlauf gemacht ? Es gab auch mal einen Musterbrief, den man sich bei der Verbraucherzentrale herunterladen konnte. Leider habe ich diesen Link nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand helfen ? Bevor ich Strafanzeige erstatte und die Sache einem Anwalt übergebe, würde ich es gerne erst noch mit diesem Brief versuchen.


----------



## Reinhard (19 Juli 2004)

*Musterbrief*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm

Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale BaWü:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf 

siehe auch:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/hfm-musterbrief.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo ich habe den NDR angeschrieben und folgen Antwort bekommen wenn es jemanden Interessiert

haben Sie Dank für Ihre Mail. Sie finden den Beitrag "Bonus.net" in unserem
Archiv unter www.ndr.de/markt. Sollte dort kein Video vorhanden sein, so
finden Sie in der Anlage unseren Internet-Text. (See attached file:
Internetdienst Bonusnet.doc)

Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
NDR Fernsehen
Wirtschaft und Ratgeber


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2004)

Bennybanny schrieb:
			
		

> Sie finden den Beitrag "Bonus.net" in unserem
> Archiv unter www.ndr.de/markt.
> Sollte dort kein Video vorhanden sein, so
> finden Sie in der Anlage
> ...



Leider funktioniert weder der Link: 


> Seite nicht gefunden


 noch ist ein Dokument attached 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert weder der Link:
> 
> 
> > Seite nicht gefunden
> ...



Versuche es mal  hier.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit schon einige Male von derartigen Problemen gehört.

Da kann ich mich ja offensichtlich glücklich schätzen, das ich keine Probleme mit bonus.net habe.
Allerdings ist die Sachlage bei mir etwas anders:
habe den Probemonat voll ausgenutzt, mich anschließend für die Mitgliedschaft entschieden, meinen Beitrag freiwillig gezahlt und inzwischen mehrere Auszahlungen von insgesamt 199,96€ erhalten.

Von daher rate ich denen, die nun, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Mitglied sind und bereits ihren Beitrag gezahlt haben, die Dienstleistungen voll auszunutzen!
Es ist auch ratsam, falls Boni mal storniert werden, nachzuhaken und zu drängeln ... hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt und teilweise zu Kulanzzahlungen seitens bonus.net geführt.

Wahrscheinlich machen die bloß so riesen Probleme, wenn jemand nicht dabei sein möchte ... bedenklich ist allerdings wirklich, auf welche kuriose Art und Weise einige Leute zu einer angeblichen Mitgliedschaft kommen ... "wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde" ... sogar Minderjährige werden zur Kasse gebeten, obwohl diese noch gar nicht vertragsfähig sind!

LG Anke


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Ich würde mal sagen, viele Anbieter haben die Möglichkeit entdeckt, durch Unachtsamkeit Geld zu verdienen.

Ein anderes Beispiel sind z.B. diverse Klingelton/Logoanbieter, die über das Musikfernsehen uns Dienstleistungen anbieten, allerdings im Kleingedruckten von Monatspaketen und ähnlichem sprechen, die man "jederzeit" abbestellen kann.

Viele 1000 Zuschauer haben bestimmt diese Zeilen überlesen oder wissen nicht mehr, wie man das abbestellt.

Bei bonus.net ist das so: Jemand meldet sich an (Das PopUp ist mir auch bekannt) und erhält dann 1 Jahr lang Gutscheine und freut sich darüber, weiß aber nicht, dass in 1 jahr dafür jeden Monat 5 € fällig werden sollen. 

Leider gibt es oftmals diese Gutscheine, die man kriegt, oftmals schon kostenlos über die Suchmaschine des Vertrauens erhältlich.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

was ich mit dem verein für einen ärger habe ist nicht normal hatte seit es internet gibt nie problem mit jemanden nun aus heiteren himmel soll ich 60 euro zahlen anzeige und anwalt wurden eingeschaltet ......wegen solcher [.......]   die user per internet mails  an einen vertrag binden da zeigt sich schon mal die gesetzlage in deutschland.  muß ich einen anwalt nehmen bloß gut kostenlos ,aber wenns einen armen trifft der keinen anwalt hat der tut mir richtig leid ....man wird durch deren späße am ende in die not existenz getrieben
Pfui Teufel auspuck :banned: 

nicht mit mir mein Provider sagte  es reicht schon eine E-mail zu mit einem link von der firma schon haben die alle daten die sie brauchen unvorstellbar sowas

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

*Bonusnet; hawking*

Meine Tochter ( 13 Jahre ) hat auch eine Rechnung von bonusnet mit mittlerweile letzter Mahnung bekommen, ohne auch nur zu wissen, um was es geht.
Ich verweigere die Zahlung und gehe notfalls gegen die Leute gerichtlich vor.

Vielleicht sollten sich einige Betroffene zusammentun und gegen diese Machenschaften vorgehen???

Guten Tag wünsche ich noch!!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

*Unterschied: Mahnung und gerichtliche Mahnung!!!*

Auf Mahnungen von Anwälten u.ä. mit handschriftlichen "WIDERSPRUCH! Begründung liegt bereits vor! (wenn sie vorliegt!) antworten! Oder aber sammeln.

Auf gerichtliche Mahnungen innerhalb von 14 Tagen BEIM GERICHT auf dem FORMBLATT WIDERSPRUCH einlegen!
Legr Ihr keinen WIDERSPRUCH ein, kann die Forderung auf dem Gerichtswege von EUCH eingetrieben werden, obwohl sie rechtswidrig ist, da das gericht die Forderung NICHT AUF IHRE RICHTIGKEIT ÜBERPRÜFT!


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

*bonus-net*

hallo

ich habe auch probleme mit bonusnet.
habe mich schon informiert  und gelesen man soll bei der polizei eine anzeige machen.

PS.  Schaut doch mal auf die internetseite der verbraucherzentrale hamburg, die haben auch schon über bonus-net berichtet
www.verbraucherzentrale-hamburg.de 

MfG
Hendrik


----------



## ost (1 August 2004)

*ich will mir eine Strafanzeige gegen Bonus.net stellen*

die Bonus.net belästigt mich ständig!gestern hab ich die letzte Mahnung bekommen-ich will morgen zur Polizei gehen,stelle mir eine Anzeige wegen Betrug.


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2004)

@ ost,

das wird Dich aber nicht von weiteren Schritten oder Mahnungen der Bonusnetter befreien - versprich´ Dir nicht zu viel von den Behörden.


----------



## ost (4 August 2004)

*@Reducal*

Danke für  deine  Antwort,aber wenn die Behörden mir nicht helfen können,was kann ich noch tun?Ich ärgere mich,dass die Schädigeren bis heute keine Strafe bekommen :evil:


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2004)

*Re: @Reducal*



			
				ost schrieb:
			
		

> ...was kann ich noch tun?


Zivilrechtlich gegen die Forderung vorgehen und Dich eines Anwalts, der was kann halt, bedienen. Aber wie Du siehst ist das alles nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

*bonusnet*

habe nooch nie von Bonusnet gehört. Plötzlich erhalte ich von denen eine LETzte Mahnung. Habe perE-Mail geantwortet da auf dem Briefkopf nur eine 0190 Nummer war.


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*Bonus Net die unendliche Geschichte*

Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder. Nachdem ich von Bonus Net lediglich Mahnungen per e-mail erhalten habe, ist jetzt endlich mal was schriftlliches gekommen, nämlich das Schreiben vom Anwalt mit der Aufforderung umgehend 103,-- Euro zu überweisen. In diesem Schreiben wird mir aber nicht, wie vorher bei anderen schon geschehen, mit einem Schufa Eintrag, oder mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gedroht. Der Anwalt erwähnt mit keinem Wort, was passiert, wenn ich nicht überweise. Ich habe das Thema Bonus Net intensiv im Internet und in den Medien verfolgt, und muss feststellen, dass Bonus Net schon wieder einen neuen Anwalt mit der Einforderung des Geldes beauftragt hat. Es gibt in diversen Foren im Internet so viele Namen von Anwälten, das Bonus Net sie bald alle "durchhaben" muss. Ich werde nicht bezahlen und am Montag zum Anwalt gehen. Allmählich reicht es mir, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige. Allerdings wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus kommt, wenn man nicht bezahlt. Hat jemand schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ich kann nur sagen: "Durchhalten und nicht bezahlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*Re: @Reducal*



			
				ost schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für  deine  Antwort,aber wenn die Behörden mir nicht helfen können,was kann ich noch tun?Ich ärgere mich,dass die Schädigeren bis heute keine Strafe bekommen :evil:



Schreiben Sie doch Ihren Fall an:
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de
www.VZBV.de
Die können aus eigenem Recht was unternehmen. Entweder als unlauterer Wettbewerb oder eine andere Rechtsverletzung. Haben Sie sich mal dort informiert oder bei Ihrer lokalen Verbraucherzentrale Futter geholt?


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet; hawking*



			
				supasaiyaschonnieh schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Tochter ( 13 Jahre ) hat auch eine Rechnung von bonusnet mit mittlerweile letzter Mahnung bekommen, ohne auch nur zu wissen, um was es geht.
> Ich verweigere die Zahlung und gehe notfalls gegen die Leute gerichtlich vor.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sich einige Betroffene zusammentun und gegen diese Machenschaften vorgehen???
> ...



Es gibt, alter Irrglaube, keine Form von "Sammelklage": 
Jeder muss einzeln etwas unternehmen. Aber haben Sie sich mal per "Beschwerde" an die Wettbewerbszentrale in Bad Homburg und an den VZBV (Verbraucherzentralen Bundesverband) gewendet?
Die sammeln solche Beschwerden automatisch und unternehmen etwas aus eigenem Recht. Wenn man Glück hat, braucht man nicht einmal einen Anwalt.


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet; hawking*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt, alter Irrglaube, keine Form von (Wort im Forum verpönt  )



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

Laut verbraucherzentrale ist die firma bonus.net garnicht an die schufa angeschlossen also können die auch keinen da eintragen lassen.
ich habe auch eine mahnung und ein schreiben vom anwalt bekommen, mitlerweile sind es schon 107 euro aber ich werde nicht zahlen.
habe eine anzeige gemacht, wegen versuchtem betrug.
der polizist hat mir gesagt daß das die 81.ste anzeige ist.
also ich kann allen nur raten anzeige zu erstatten und nicht zu bezahlen.
ausserdem habe ich noch nicht gehört das die firma bonus.net jemanden verklagt hat und die ganze geschichte vor gericht ging.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

*das leidige Thema*

Hallo, ich bin heute wegen Bonus Net beim Anwalt gewesen. Ihm war die Firma schon sehr gut bekannt. Ich habe auch ein Schreiben vom Anwalt Hansen aus Hamburg bekommen und soll 107,- € bezahlen. Mein Anwalt hat mich auf ein paar interessante Dinge aufmerksam gemacht, die die Unseriösität dieses Anwalts belegen. 1. Die "Anwaltskanzlei" besteht nur aus einer Postfachadresse und einer 0180er Telöefonnummer. 2. Das Schreiben ist nur "gedruckt" durch den Anwalt unterschrieben. 3. Normalerweise wird eine Legitimation des Anwaltes solchen Schreiben beigefügt, die belegt das der Anwalt tatsächlich im Auftrag einer Firma handelt (dieses Schreiben fehlte gänzlich). Mein Anwalt sagte, das solche Briefe höchstwahrscheinlich fertig vorgedruckt bei irgendeinem Sachbearbeiter der Firma liegen würden, und der Anwalt nur seinen Namen hergibt (für gutes Geld natürlich). Außerdem wird Bonus Net einen Teufel tun, die Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft zu übergeben (von wegen um zu klären, wer sich denn über die angeblich gespeicherte IP- Adresse bei Bonus Net angemeldet hat), da sie dann der Staatsanwaltschaft interne Dinge mitteilen müßten, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die [] Machenschaften der Firma Bonus Net aufdecken würden. Mein Anwalt sagt, das diese Firma irgendwann von der Bildfäche verschwunden sein wird. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt bereits gegen sie, der Inhaber (selber Jurist) weiß es nur geschickt zu verstehen die Ermittlungen immer weiter hinauszuzögern. In diesem Zeitraum zahlen natürlich unheimlich viele aus Angst, und wenn nur 50 % bezahlen, dann verdient sich Bonus Net eine "goldene" Nase. Ich kann nur jedem Raten, nicht zu zahlen, alles was von Bonus Net kommt (Mahnungen, Mails etc.) aufzubewahren und zum Anwalt zu gehen, i.d.R. ist das ganze nach max. 2 Schreiben vom Anwalt erledigt, und man hört nie wieder was von denen. Also nichts gefallen lassen und zurückschießen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

Es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass bonusnet und Quizionaer den gleichen Geschäftsführer J.K. haben.

Es dürfte auch nicht weiter verwundern, dass Quizionaer bei seinem "Geschäftsmodell" knallhart rechnet:



> Unsere Erfahrungen sind, dass ca. 30%-40% der Forderungen uneinbringlich sind. Wir bitten Sie das bei Ihrer Kalkulation zu beachten.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.affiliates.de/ftopic3756.html

Nicht viel anders dürfte es bei bonusnet laufen: Wer sich abkassieren lässt, wird abkassiert. Wer sich nichts bieten lässt, wird rausgerechnet. Das Geschäft lohnt sich trotzdem - für die Geschäftsführung...


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass bonusnet und Quizionaer den gleichen Geschäftsführer J.K. haben.



Den ganze Sumpf wird man wohl kaum trocken legen können.

Man beachte auch die (früheren) Beziehungen von J. K. zur EBS und dann zu topjoy und Crosskirk. Sehr interessant finde ich persönlich die Positionen, die J. K. in seinem jungen Leben schon inne hatte. Die Karriere begann im Vorstand bei Freenet und geht über die Hamburger Firmen Orangemedia GmbH, Care GmbH usw.
Bei Betrachtung der Gesamtumstände ergeben sich einige Rückschlüsse über die erfolgreiche Positionierung von Werbebannern, was z. B. eines der Geschäfte der Orangemedia ist. Produziert und vermarktet wird in diesem Firmenverbund auch gleich vom feinsten - alles aus einer (großen) Hand!


Jetzt könnte einer fragen, warum ich so sauer auf J. K. bin. Das ist kurz berichtet: als Betreiber von mehreren Webs, unter anderem zum Thema "Dialerhilfe", hatte ich die Domains bei Freecity gehostet. Das Ganze war durch Werbung finanziert.
Als seit dem letztem Frühjahr plötzlich der Quizionaer ausgerechnet auf meinen Seite aufpoppte, sollte Freecity das abschalten. Das taten sie nur auf einem Teil der Domains, so dass ich es vor zog, von Freecity weg zu ziehen. Beim Umzug (übrigens zu T-Online) gingen letztlich, durch Fehler beim Provider, zwei Domains und ein vollständiges Web verloren. :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.



Warum soll es dir besser gehen als mir. Diese Firma ist die reinste Pest. Ich werde aber ums Verrecken nicht bezahlen. Last Euch bloß nicht  einschüchtern. Solange ihr nichts untrschreibt, ist ein gültiger Vertrag mit dieser dubiosen Firma nicht zu Stande gekommen. Erst das Bezahlen der Rechnung schafft möglicherweise Tatsachen.
Wie man lesen konnte hat die Schufa mittlerweile eine Klage gegen Bonusnet angestrengt. Wahrscheinlich auch auf Grund der vielen Proteste hier und in anderen Foren. Ich werde auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Brief Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

*Bonus net*

Hallo,

ich habe mich im Falle Bonus net an die Landesregierung gewendet. Diese haben mein Schreiben an das Justizministerium weitergeleitet mit der Bitte um Prüfung. MAL sehen, obs was nützt.
Gissel


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2004)

*Erfahrungsbericht Bonus.net*

Bonus.net Erfahrung

Auch ich habe mit Bonus.net die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, wie die zahlreichen User, die sich hier bereits zu Wort gemeldet haben. Gegenwärtig befinde ich mich den der Phase,

-	die letzte Mahnung –

von dem Hamburger Anwalt  Arne Platzbecker bekommen zu haben. Dies verbindet er mit der Berechnung seiner Gebühr nach der Bundesrechtsanwaltsgebührenordnung (BRAGO), was die Forderung auf den Stand von 82,26 € gebracht hat.

Natürlich werde ich auch jetzt nicht zahlen, sondern abwarten, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen befürchte ich nichts, denn diese Experten können sich zwar mehr oder weniger qualifiziert äußern, aber mehr auch nicht, denn ihnen fehlt die rechtliche Grundlage.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn der Herr RA Platzbecker wirklich gerichtliche Schritte unternimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass er sofort Zahlungsklage erheben wird. Schneller und billiger ist es, den Weg über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beschreiten. Trifft dieser ein, dann besteht natürlich Handlungsbedarf. Trotzdem braucht man auch jetzt nicht in Panik auszubrechen. Wichtig ist jetzt, beim zuständigen Amtsgericht innerhalb der Widerspruchsfrist (diese beträgt 14 Tage) schriftlich Widerspruch einzulegen.  Dafür gibt es ein extra für diesen Zweck ein kleines rötliches Formular, dass man am besten in der Geschäftsstelle für Zivilsachen des Amtsgerichts ausfüllt, womit die Termineinhaltung gleichzeitig gerichtsnotorisch wird.

Jetzt hat Herr Platzbecker notfalls 6 Monate Zeit, um aus dem Mahnbescheid Klage zu erheben. Sollte es dazu kommen, muß Herr Platzbecker an dem für den User zuständigen Amtsgericht, also an oder in der Nähe des Wohnortes des Betroffenen die Klage einreichen und nicht in Hamburg oder ggf. Husum.

In dieser schriftlichen Klage muß er dann glaubwürdig den Nachweis führen, dass die Klage berechtigt ist. Vor der mündlichen Verhandlung wird dem Betroffenen die Gelegenheit gegeben, auf die Klage schriftlich zu erwidern. Hier kann man dann ausführlich darlegen, wann und wie die Firma Bonus.net  mit ihren fragwürdigen Methoden in das zweifelhafte Geschäft gebracht hat.

In der durch das Gericht anzuberaumenden mündlichen Verhandlung muß der Richter dann ein Urteil fällen, mit dem nicht nur geklärt wird, ob die Forderung der xxxxxx Firma Bonus.net gerechtfertigt ist, sondern ob sie mit ihren Methoden weiter fortfahren darf oder nicht.

Da es meines Wissens bisher kein solches Urteil gibt, halte ich es für sinnvoll, dass möglichst bald ein solches zustande kommt. Deshalb werde ich auch jetzt nicht reagieren, sondern mich so lange passiv verhalten, bis es entweder zu einer Klage kommt, oder Herr RA Platzbecker zurücksteckt, was ich auch für möglich halte.

Warum ich dabei optimistisch bin, will ich auch gern erklären. Als Jurist – wenn auch bereits Rentner  -  muss ich konstatieren, dass die Art und Weise des Zustandekommens der „Verträge“ mit Bonus.net nicht nur fragwürdig, sonder in höchstem Maße „sittenwidrig“ gemäß  BGB
§ 138
Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher
(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig. 
(2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen. 
Wenn man sich diese vorgenannten gesetzlichen Ausführungen vor Augen hält und sie mit den Praktiken der Firma Bonus.net vergleicht, kommt man ohne große geistige Anstrengung dahinter, dass es sich um ein ausgesprochen sittenwidriges Verhalten handelt, welches auch in vollem Maße gegen die Grundsätze von Treu und Glauben verstößt.
Treu und Glauben bezeichnet das Verhalten eines redlich und anständig denkenden und handelnden Menschen. Auf den Grundsatz von Treu und Glauben wird in der Rechtsordnung häufig Bezug genommen. Im Schuldrecht ist der Schuldner verpflichtet, die Leistung so zu bewirken, wie Treu und Glauben mit Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte es erfordern. Vgl. § 242 BGB.

Dass die Firma Bonus.net unter Verwendung von Rabatten, die die Anbieter wie z.B. Otto-Versand ohnehin allen ihren Kunden gewähren, Käufer sucht, die auf ihre Bonus-Angebote, die keiner braucht, hereinfallen, ist zunächst noch durchaus legal, wenn auch zweifelhaft und unseriös. 

Rechtlich nicht nur äußerst bedenklich aber ist die Praxis von Bonus.net Kunden in eine ausgeklügelte Falle zu locken, indem

-	Internet-Surfer zu einem 14-tägigen Test verleitet werden für den die Anmeldung zugleich den Vetragsabschluss  mit einschließt, wenn er nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerruf abschickt. Hier wird eindeutig darauf spekuliert, dass der überwiegende Teil der User diese Frist überschreitet.
-	alle  Personen eines Haushaltes (darunter minderjährige) quasi in Sippenhaft genommen werden, obwohl dies der Gipfel der Unverfrorenheit und keinesfalls zulässig ist und
-	sogar Internet-User, die überhaupt keine Aktivitäten in Bezug auf Bonus.net unternommen haben, mit wahrscheinlich unzulässigen technischen Methoden (offensichtlich bei Gewinnspielen) abgegriffen werden.
-	offensichtlich auch Gewinnspielmasken verschiedener Anbieter (wie. Z.B. Discount24 genutzt werden), weil dort alle Angaben zur Verfügung stehen, die auch von Bonus.net genutzt werde.

So gesehen gerät die Praxis der Kundenwerbung- und Vereinnahmung der User durch Bonus.net sehr nahe an den Tatbestand des Betruges gemäß § 263 StGB Abs. 1; 1.1. Täuschungshandlung
Täuschung ist die intellektuelle Einwirkung auf das Vorstellungsbild eines anderen, durch die eine unrichtige Vorstellung über Tatsachen erzeugt oder aufrechterhalten werden soll
Ein seriöses Unternehmen würde zwar die Anbahnung der Mitgliedschaft in einer Rabatt-Gemeinschaft online vornehmen, aber den Vertragsabschluss in Schriftform durchführen und damit auch die rechtliche Wirksamkeit des Vertrages sichern Wie z. B. der Bonus-Club BSW.
Einem Unternehmen wie Bonus.net muss daher vorgehalten werden, bewusst die Irreführung der User zum Zweck der unfreiwilligen Zahlung zu bewirken, um unliebsamen Inkasso-Maßnahmen, oder gar gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Wie bereits ausgeführt, ist dem Verfasser bisher noch kein Urteil bekannt geworden, welches die Praktiken von Bonus.net sanktioniert. Es sind aber Fälle bekannt geworden, wie das nachstehende
o	LG München I: Abonnementbestellungen im Internet.
Urteil vom 13.8.1998 – 7 O 22251/97
Leitsatz:
Die Online-Abrufbarkeit einer Widerrufsbelehrung genügt nicht den Anforderungen des § 7 Verbraucherkreditgesetzes, der eine gesonderte Aushändigung an den Besteller verlangt. Die Ansicht, eine solche gesonderte Aushändigung sei im Zeitalter des Internets praxisfremd und daher verzichtbar, findet keine Stütze im Gesetz.
auch andere Urteile des Hanseatischen OLG Hamburg, sowie des Landgerichts Köln zu einem ähnlich gelagerten Unternehmen „Power Shopping“, lässt eine zuversichtliche Betrachtung der Sach- und Rechtslage zu.

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein weiteres Argument in die einbringen, das bisher noch keine Rolle in der gesamten  Diskussion gespielt hat, das Fernabsatzgesetz (FernAbsG), gültig ab Juli 2000 mit seinen Regelungen zum Widerrufsrecht und Rückgaberecht und seine Integration in das BGB (§§ 312 b ff., 356 BGB)
Das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt für Verträge über Lieferungen von Waren oder Dienstleistungen, die insbesondere im E-Commerce zwischen Unternehmern und Verbrauchern geschlossen werden (Fernabsatzverträge), jedoch nicht für Verträge, die zwischen einzelnen Verbrauchern geschlossen werden. 
Insbesondere folgende Verträge sind nicht Gegenstand der Regelungen des Gesetzes:

Verträge im Rahmen von Kleinanzeigenbörsen  

Verträge im Rahmen von Internet-Auktionen 

Fernunterrichtverträge

Time-Sharing-Verträge


Verträge über Finanzdienstleistungen

Verträge im Zusammenhang mit Immobilien

Verträge über Lebensmittel und Gegenstände des täglichen Bedarfs sowie im Rahmen der Unterbringung, Beförderung oder Lieferung von Speisen

Automatenverträge, Fernsprecherverträge

Nach Ansicht des Verfassers sind die Leistungen des Unternehmens Bonus.net eindeutig den Finanzdienstleistungen hinzuzurechnen, denn es werden lt. Angebot  Rabatte vermittelt, also finanzielle Vorteile für die Kunden von Bonus.net (zumindest in der Kundenwerbung versprochen). Da die Ware von anderen Anbietern geliefert wird, erstreckt sich die Dienstleistung von Bonus.net also ausschließlich auf ein Finanzgeschäft für welches ein Entgelt (in der als Mitgliedsbeitrag getarnten Form) erhoben wird.
Insofern muss die gesamte Geschäftstätigkeit von Bonus.net als ungesetzlich , die Ergebnisse dieser Geschäftstätigkeit also als nichtig  betrachtet werden.

Im Ergebnis dieser Erfahrungen sehe ich einem gerichtlichen Verfahren mit großer Gelassenheit entgegen. Sollte es zu einem solchen kommen, würde ich auch (zumindest die örtliche) Presse zur Teilnahme auffordern.

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass ein seriöser Jurist (es sei denn. es geht ihm nur um sein Honorar) für Bonus.net die Chance des Obsiegens sieht. Daher denke ich, dass spätestens nach dem Vorliegen meiner Klageerwiderung, die Klage zurückgezogen wird, denn was Bonus.net mehr fürchtet, als der Teufel das Weihwasser, wäre ein Urteil, dass ihnen in Zukunft das Geschäft untersagen würde. 


Fortschreibung in der Sache:

Die „Letzte Mahnung“ des RA Platzbecker war mit dem 13.05.2004 datiert. Sie war gewissermaßen mit einer „Gelben Karte“, der Androhung der Benachrichtigung der SCHUFA verbunden.

Mit Datum vom 21.07.2004 erfolgte nun  eine „Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung“ eines RA Frank J. Hansen. Diese war mit einer „Roten Karte“ – der Erläuterung der wichtigsten Grundsätze des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens  -  sowie der Androhung weiterer höherer Kosten verbunden.

Interessant war, dass Herr RA Hansen keine zustellfähige Anschrift, sondern nur ein Postfach angegeben hat. Dieses ist allerdings das gleiche, welches auch auf dem Geschäftsbogen der RAe  Beiler-Karl-Platzbecker angegeben ist. Weiterhin interessant ist, dass die beigefügte Kostenberechnung nicht nach dem seit 01.07.2004 gültigen RVG (Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgestz), sondern noch nach BRAGO erfolgte.

_ Ein Wort entfernt (siehe NUB)  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2004)

*RA Frank J. Hansen / Artikel KURSCHY*

Hallo, ich habe den Artikel sehr aufmerksam gelesen, habe aber festgestellt, dass der Herr RA Hansen dazugelernt hat, denn unter meinem "Letzen außergerichtlichen Mahnung"-Anschreiben wurde die Gebühr " 1,3 Geschäftsgebühr Nr. 2400 VVRG  
Auslagenpauschale Nr. 7002 VVRG" berechnet.
Die Unterschrift ist noch immer gedruckt und eine Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung war auch nicht dabei. Mit Schufaeintrag wurde nicht gedroht, aber trotzdem klingt das Schreiben so sehr bedrohend, dass ich sofort meinen RA anrief der mich dann beruhigte und sagte, dass ein seriöser Anwalt alles eigenhändig unterschreibt und solche Dinge nicht rausschickt !!! Es bleibt bei mir trotzdem noch ein gewisser Unsicherheitsfaktor - wie geht das aus etc. ???
Ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen und lasse es darauf ankommen. Ich habe natürlich in der Anwaltsliste der Stadt Hamburg nachgeschaut und siehe da, es gibt den Herrn Hansen und auch eine reguläre Anschrift. Warum verwendet er diese nicht ?
Dann rief ich dort an, landete im Viorzimmer und die Dame sagte dann sofort, dass der Herr Hansen telefoniert und ich später zurückrufen soll.
Da Sie ja ein alter Rechtsgelehrter sind und ich ein sogenannter Vollstreckunsbeamter, können wir uns beide denken, warum man hier so reagiert.
Ich werde abwarten was auf Grund der  "roten Karte" und der Androhung passiert.
Ach ja was mir aufgefallen ist, er vertritt nicht mehr den Herrn Kunath als Mandanten sonder "eine Mandantin" na nun frag ich mich wer sich als Frau hergibt im Namen des Herrn K. weiterhin Schrecken und Unruhe zu verbreiten.
Traurig ist es auch, dass sich junge RA vor den Karren solch unseriöser Unternehmen spannen lassen. Gut ja das Honorar! Das wäre ein Grund aber Ehre im Leib hat dieser Herr Hansen scheinbar nicht, oder doch ?
Ich würde mich gern im Bezug auf dieses Thema mit dem Autor *KURSCHY *weiter unterhjalten /email: *[]*

Tschau

_[Hallo ThomasB. Du hast die Möglichkeit, Dich hier anzumelden und über das foreneigene Nachrichtensystem auch persönliche Nachrichten auszutauschen. Daher habe ich zum eigenen Schutz Deine E-Mail-Adresse gelöscht. Wir haben uns in den NUB darauf verständigt. HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2004)

*Re: RA Frank J. Hansen / Artikel KURSCHY*



			
				ThomasB. schrieb:
			
		

> ....und ich ein sogenannter Vollstreckunsbeamter,


Bist Du Hänker oder Gerichtsvollzieher?   



			
				ThomasB. schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ach ja was mir aufgefallen ist, er vertritt nicht mehr den Herrn K. als Mandanten sonder "eine Mandantin" na nun frag ich mich wer sich als Frau hergibt.


Wird wohl die Firma des Herrn K. sein - juristische Personen werden zumeist weiblich erklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

*bonus.net hat Nachfolger*

Hallo, ich bin auch stark bonus.net geschädigt, jetzt habe ich ein neues Angebot, jedoch vorher in die AGB geschaut:

http://www.bonusdirekt.de/about.php

lasst Euch nicht darauf ein.
Dieses Mal war die Verlinkung unter HOTPEPPER und mein Name erschien in der Adress-Zeile des IE.


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2004)

TF, du hast das vergessen: :steinigung:  :zunge:


----------



## technofreak (1 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> TF, du hast das vergessen: :steinigung:  :zunge:


nö, nur irgendwann ist auch ein "running gag" zu Ende   

tf


----------



## Froschi (1 September 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Habe auch eine Rechnung über 60.- Euro erhalten soll mit dem Call-Center gesprochen haben. Zwar kam ein Heft (Werbung ab in den Müll) aber nie Zugangsdaten, habe nie und nimmer dort angerufen und auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Auf Anfragen kommt nur Standarttext ohne jeden Bezug zur Mail. Habe heute mit unserer Rechtsanwältin in der Firma gesprochen,. Werde alles noch einmal mit einem Einschreiben zu Bonusnet schicken. Auch werde ich Anzeige  beim K32 in Frankfurt a/M stellen habe heute schon mit einer Kommissarin gesprochen, Firma ist schon bekannt, also willkommen im Club. Ich werde auch die Firmen anschreiben die mit diesen Leuten Geschäfte machen und mich beschweren und die solchen Firmen die sich zu solchen Praktiken nicht eindeutig äußern nichts mehr kaufen!! Also ich Glaube je mehr sich beschweren diese Vorgänge anprangern und zu Anzeige bringen desto eher ist Schluss mit Ihnen, Ich werde Bonusnet negativ weiter empfehlen!! und alle Möglichkeiten  die uns dieses Medium „Internet“ gibt aus schöpfen.

Gruß Froschi  :evil:


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> nö, nur irgendwann ist auch ein "running gag" zu Ende



Aber er hat doch definitiv Jehova gesagt...  unk:


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


  Hi, ich habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Wat ist das fürn nen Scheiß??
Gehe mit Anwalt vor.


----------



## Froschi (2 September 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Partner von Bonusnet z.B. abebooks.de bietet Partnervertäge an Orginaltext:

Hierfür stellen wir Ihnen eine Auswahl an Bannern und Links zur Verfügung. Für jeden Verkauf, der im Rahmen eines direkten und ursächlichen Einstiegs über einen Link auf unsere Seite erfolgt, erhält der Partner eine Werbekostenerstattung (Provision) in Höhe von 5% des Verkaufspreises und 1 Euro für jede Neuregistrierung eines Kunden, die mit einem Buchkauf verbunden ist.

Immerhin gibt Bonusnet 4,3% vom Umsatz an seine Kunden lobenswert?


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

*Re: Erfahrungsbericht Bonus.net*

Bonus.net Erfahrung

Auch ich habe mit Bonus.net die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, wie die zahlreichen User, die sich hier bereits zu Wort gemeldet haben. Gegenwärtig befinde ich mich den der Phase,

-	die letzte Mahnung –

von dem Hamburger Anwalt  Arne Platzbecker bekommen zu haben. Dies verbindet er mit der Berechnung seiner Gebühr nach der Bundesrechtsanwaltsgebührenordnung (BRAGO), was die Forderung auf den Stand von 82,26 € gebracht hat.

Natürlich werde ich auch jetzt nicht zahlen, sondern abwarten, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen befürchte ich nichts, denn diese Experten können sich zwar mehr oder weniger qualifiziert äußern, aber mehr auch nicht, denn ihnen fehlt die rechtliche Grundlage.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn der Herr RA Platzbecker wirklich gerichtliche Schritte unternimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass er sofort Zahlungsklage erheben wird. Schneller und billiger ist es, den Weg über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beschreiten. Trifft dieser ein, dann besteht natürlich Handlungsbedarf. Trotzdem braucht man auch jetzt nicht in Panik auszubrechen. Wichtig ist jetzt, beim zuständigen Amtsgericht innerhalb der Widerspruchsfrist (diese beträgt 14 Tage) schriftlich Widerspruch einzulegen.  Dafür gibt es ein extra für diesen Zweck ein kleines rötliches Formular, dass man am besten in der Geschäftsstelle für Zivilsachen des Amtsgerichts ausfüllt, womit die Termineinhaltung gleichzeitig gerichtsnotorisch wird.

Jetzt hat Herr Platzbecker notfalls 6 Monate Zeit, um aus dem Mahnbescheid Klage zu erheben. Sollte es dazu kommen, muß Herr Platzbecker an dem für den User zuständigen Amtsgericht, also an oder in der Nähe des Wohnortes des Betroffenen die Klage einreichen und nicht in Hamburg oder ggf. Husum.

In dieser schriftlichen Klage muß er dann glaubwürdig den Nachweis führen, dass die Klage berechtigt ist. Vor der mündlichen Verhandlung wird dem Betroffenen die Gelegenheit gegeben, auf die Klage schriftlich zu erwidern. Hier kann man dann ausführlich darlegen, wann und wie die Firma Bonus.net  mit ihren fragwürdigen Methoden in das zweifelhafte Geschäft gebracht hat.

In der durch das Gericht anzuberaumenden mündlichen Verhandlung muß der Richter dann ein Urteil fällen, mit dem nicht nur geklärt wird, ob die Forderung der xxxxxx Firma Bonus.net gerechtfertigt ist, sondern ob sie mit ihren Methoden weiter fortfahren darf oder nicht.

Da es meines Wissens bisher kein solches Urteil gibt, halte ich es für sinnvoll, dass möglichst bald ein solches zustande kommt. Deshalb werde ich auch jetzt nicht reagieren, sondern mich so lange passiv verhalten, bis es entweder zu einer Klage kommt, oder Herr RA Platzbecker zurücksteckt, was ich auch für möglich halte.

Warum ich dabei optimistisch bin, will ich auch gern erklären. Als Jurist – wenn auch bereits Rentner  -  muss ich konstatieren, dass die Art und Weise des Zustandekommens der „Verträge“ mit Bonus.net nicht nur fragwürdig, sonder in höchstem Maße „sittenwidrig“ gemäß  BGB
§ 138
Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher
(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig. 
(2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen. 
Wenn man sich diese vorgenannten gesetzlichen Ausführungen vor Augen hält und sie mit den Praktiken der Firma Bonus.net vergleicht, kommt man ohne große geistige Anstrengung dahinter, dass es sich um ein ausgesprochen sittenwidriges Verhalten handelt, welches auch in vollem Maße gegen die Grundsätze von Treu und Glauben verstößt.
Treu und Glauben bezeichnet das Verhalten eines redlich und anständig denkenden und handelnden Menschen. Auf den Grundsatz von Treu und Glauben wird in der Rechtsordnung häufig Bezug genommen. Im Schuldrecht ist der Schuldner verpflichtet, die Leistung so zu bewirken, wie Treu und Glauben mit Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte es erfordern. Vgl. § 242 BGB.

Dass die Firma Bonus.net unter Verwendung von Rabatten, die die Anbieter wie z.B. Otto-Versand ohnehin allen ihren Kunden gewähren, Käufer sucht, die auf ihre Bonus-Angebote, die keiner braucht, hereinfallen, ist zunächst noch durchaus legal, wenn auch zweifelhaft und unseriös. 

Rechtlich nicht nur äußerst bedenklich aber ist die Praxis von Bonus.net Kunden in eine ausgeklügelte Falle zu locken, indem

-	Internet-Surfer zu einem 14-tägigen Test verleitet werden für den die Anmeldung zugleich den Vetragsabschluss  mit einschließt, wenn er nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerruf abschickt. Hier wird eindeutig darauf spekuliert, dass der überwiegende Teil der User diese Frist überschreitet.
-	alle  Personen eines Haushaltes (darunter minderjährige) quasi in Sippenhaft genommen werden, obwohl dies der Gipfel der Unverfrorenheit und keinesfalls zulässig ist und
-	sogar Internet-User, die überhaupt keine Aktivitäten in Bezug auf Bonus.net unternommen haben, mit wahrscheinlich unzulässigen technischen Methoden (offensichtlich bei Gewinnspielen) abgegriffen werden.
-	offensichtlich auch Gewinnspielmasken verschiedener Anbieter (wie. Z.B. Discount24 genutzt werden), weil dort alle Angaben zur Verfügung stehen, die auch von Bonus.net genutzt werde.

So gesehen gerät die Praxis der Kundenwerbung- und Vereinnahmung der User durch Bonus.net sehr nahe an den Tatbestand des Betruges gemäß § 263 StGB Abs. 1; 1.1. Täuschungshandlung
Täuschung ist die intellektuelle Einwirkung auf das Vorstellungsbild eines anderen, durch die eine unrichtige Vorstellung über Tatsachen erzeugt oder aufrechterhalten werden soll
Ein seriöses Unternehmen würde zwar die Anbahnung der Mitgliedschaft in einer Rabatt-Gemeinschaft online vornehmen, aber den Vertragsabschluss in Schriftform durchführen und damit auch die rechtliche Wirksamkeit des Vertrages sichern Wie z. B. der Bonus-Club BSW.
Einem Unternehmen wie Bonus.net muss daher vorgehalten werden, bewusst die Irreführung der User zum Zweck der unfreiwilligen Zahlung zu bewirken, um unliebsamen Inkasso-Maßnahmen, oder gar gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Wie bereits ausgeführt, ist dem Verfasser bisher noch kein Urteil bekannt geworden, welches die Praktiken von Bonus.net sanktioniert. Es sind aber Fälle bekannt geworden, wie das nachstehende
o	LG München I: Abonnementbestellungen im Internet.
Urteil vom 13.8.1998 – 7 O 22251/97
Leitsatz:
Die Online-Abrufbarkeit einer Widerrufsbelehrung genügt nicht den Anforderungen des § 7 Verbraucherkreditgesetzes, der eine gesonderte Aushändigung an den Besteller verlangt. Die Ansicht, eine solche gesonderte Aushändigung sei im Zeitalter des Internets praxisfremd und daher verzichtbar, findet keine Stütze im Gesetz.
auch andere Urteile des Hanseatischen OLG Hamburg, sowie des Landgerichts Köln zu einem ähnlich gelagerten Unternehmen „Power Shopping“, lässt eine zuversichtliche Betrachtung der Sach- und Rechtslage zu.

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein weiteres Argument in die einbringen, das bisher noch keine Rolle in der gesamten  Diskussion gespielt hat, das Fernabsatzgesetz (FernAbsG), gültig ab Juli 2000 mit seinen Regelungen zum Widerrufsrecht und Rückgaberecht und seine Integration in das BGB (§§ 312 b ff., 356 BGB)
Das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt für Verträge über Lieferungen von Waren oder Dienstleistungen, die insbesondere im E-Commerce zwischen Unternehmern und Verbrauchern geschlossen werden (Fernabsatzverträge), jedoch nicht für Verträge, die zwischen einzelnen Verbrauchern geschlossen werden. 
Insbesondere folgende Verträge sind nicht Gegenstand der Regelungen des Gesetzes:

Verträge im Rahmen von Kleinanzeigenbörsen  

Verträge im Rahmen von Internet-Auktionen 

Fernunterrichtverträge

Time-Sharing-Verträge


Verträge über Finanzdienstleistungen

Verträge im Zusammenhang mit Immobilien

Verträge über Lebensmittel und Gegenstände des täglichen Bedarfs sowie im Rahmen der Unterbringung, Beförderung oder Lieferung von Speisen

Automatenverträge, Fernsprecherverträge

Nach Ansicht des Verfassers sind die Leistungen des Unternehmens Bonus.net eindeutig den Finanzdienstleistungen hinzuzurechnen, denn es werden lt. Angebot  Rabatte vermittelt, also finanzielle Vorteile für die Kunden von Bonus.net (zumindest in der Kundenwerbung versprochen). Da die Ware von anderen Anbietern geliefert wird, erstreckt sich die Dienstleistung von Bonus.net also ausschließlich auf ein Finanzgeschäft für welches ein Entgelt (in der als Mitgliedsbeitrag getarnten Form) erhoben wird.
Insofern muss die gesamte Geschäftstätigkeit von Bonus.net als ungesetzlich , die Ergebnisse dieser Geschäftstätigkeit also als nichtig  betrachtet werden.

Im Ergebnis dieser Erfahrungen sehe ich einem gerichtlichen Verfahren mit großer Gelassenheit entgegen. Sollte es zu einem solchen kommen, würde ich auch (zumindest die örtliche) Presse zur Teilnahme auffordern.

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass ein seriöser Jurist (es sei denn. es geht ihm nur um sein Honorar) für Bonus.net die Chance des Obsiegens sieht. Daher denke ich, dass spätestens nach dem Vorliegen meiner Klageerwiderung, die Klage zurückgezogen wird, denn was Bonus.net mehr fürchtet, als der Teufel das Weihwasser, wäre ein Urteil, dass ihnen in Zukunft das Geschäft untersagen würde. 


Fortschreibung in der Sache:

Die „Letzte Mahnung“ des RA Platzbecker war mit dem 13.05.2004 datiert. Sie war gewissermaßen mit einer „Gelben Karte“, der Androhung der Benachrichtigung der SCHUFA verbunden.

Mit Datum vom 21.07.2004 erfolgte nun  eine „Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung“ eines RA Frank J. Hansen. Diese war mit einer „Roten Karte“ – der Erläuterung der wichtigsten Grundsätze des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens  -  sowie der Androhung weiterer höherer Kosten verbunden.

Interessant war, dass Herr RA Hansen keine zustellfähige Anschrift, sondern nur ein Postfach angegeben hat. Dieses ist allerdings das gleiche, welches auch auf dem Geschäftsbogen der RAe  Beiler-Karl-Platzbecker angegeben ist. Weiterhin interessant ist, dass die beigefügte Kostenberechnung nicht nach dem seit 01.07.2004 gültigen RVG (Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgestz), sondern noch nach BRAGO erfolgte.

_ Ein Wort entfernt (siehe NUB)  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Froschi (3 September 2004)

Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei www.rossmann.de , den Firmen fehlen nur Informationen über die Geschäftspraxis von Bonus.net. Gibt sie Ihnen doch!!

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und die damit verbundenen Informationen.

Diese Problematik war uns bis dato nicht bekannt. Wir werden dies
schnellstmöglich prüfen und ggf. entsprechende Konsequenzen gegenüber
bonus.net ziehen.

Bei evtl. Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gern zur Verfügung und verbleibe


mit freundlichen Grüßen - aus Burgwedel
ROSSMANN Online GmbH

Gruß


 :evil: Froschi


----------



## Froschi (4 September 2004)

*Warnung*

Achtung schaut mal auf www.tv-winner.de 
gehörtren Die auch dazu.

Heute kam Zahlungserinnerung. 

Gruß 0


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.



Bekomme auch ständig Rechnungen, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Bonus.net hat zwischenzeitlich schon mehrere Inkasso-Büros bemüht, die allerdings bis heute immer wieder aufgegeben haben. Frechheit, muss mich ständig mit dem Mist herumschlagen. Bin ja mal gespannt, was jetzt kommt. Anzeige von meiner Seite nicht mehr ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme auch ständig Rechnungen, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Bonus.net hat zwischenzeitlich schon mehrere Inkasso-Büros bemüht, die allerdings bis heute immer wieder aufgegeben haben.



Was tust Du, damit die immer aufgeben? Oder wird eine einzelne Forderung lediglich weiter gereicht?
Wenn Du was anzeigen willst, ich nehme an bei den Behörden wegen Betrug oder so, dann entbindet Dich das nicht davon, Deine zivilen Belange selbst zu regeln!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Hallo,

ook in Nederland zendt bonus net rekeningen. 
Ich habe letzte Woche auch ein Rechnung von bonusnet aus Hamburg bekommen (60 Euro). Mann hat mir ungefragt ein Probe magazin geschickt und innerhalb von drei wochen habe ich es nicht zuruck geschikt. Ich habe nichts unterschrieben und habe kein Vertrag mit diese Firma.
Ich habe kopien durch gesendet nach der "Consumentenbond"in die Niederlanden.
Zahlen? Nimmer und niemals.


----------



## Nicky0815 (6 September 2004)

Hallo,

ich treten dann mal heute in eurem Club mit bei! *fg*

Leider gehöre auch ich dazu! Bonus.net behauptet, ich hätte mich am 12.05 bei denen angemeldet. 
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich einen Brief vom RA Hansen aus HH bekommen. Der will doch glatt 102,70€ von mir. Bis zum erhalt des Briefes war mir diese Firma noch nicht mal bekannt.

Sofort habe ich dort angerufen und nach gefragt, was das denn soll?
Antwort war: Blablabla angemeldet am 12.05. diese und jene Daten. 
War schon merkwürdig! Mein Geburtstdatum stimmte nicht und die angegebene E-mail addy hab ich zwar, nutze sie aber für ganz andere Zwecke. 
Hab denen gesagt, dass ich für Verträge, die ich im I-net mache, die E-mail Addy meines Providers benutze. 

Darauf hin wurde mir gesagt, dass die ja meine (angeblich meine) IP-Addy haben und gern überprüfen würden. 
Da musste ich ganz schön laut lachen. (Ich glaub der Typ am Telefon war dann einwenig sauer deswegen)
Hab denen gesagt, dass ich keine Angst davor habe und dass ich weis, dass ich mich bei so einem Verein nie anmelden würde, da ich Quellen im I-net kenne, wo ich solche Gutscheine usw. kostenlos bekomme.

Naja, letzte Woche hab ich dann ein Fax an die Staatsanwaltschaft in HH geschickt. (Bis heute noch kein Bescheid) 
Einen Tag später hab ich dann noch ein Fax zum RA und ein Fax an Bonus. net versendet.

Keine drei Tage später hatte ich einen Brief vom RA im Kasten. In dem steht: Name, Anschrift, Anmelde Datum, Uhrzeit, IP-Addy usw.
Er erwartet mein Geld! Richtige Unterschrift! (Frage ist nur, ob die U-schrift von dem RA auch wirklich ist?)
Auf das Geld kann der erst mal lange warten! 

Hab gerade wieder ein Fax zum RA gesendet! Darin steht, dass ich erst mal auf eine Benachrichtigung von der Staatsanwaltschaft warte und meinem RA davon unterrichten werde.

Gespannt bin auf seine Antwort.

Gruß Nicky


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2004)

Nicky0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine drei Tage später hatte ich einen Brief vom RA im Kasten. In dem steht: Name, Anschrift, Anmelde Datum, Uhrzeit, IP-Addy usw.



hast du eine  feste IP? ( per Denic ermittelbar )  andernfalls ist das etwas mysteriös
die Zuordnung der Zugangsdaten eines  "Otto Normalos " per IP ist nur auf  staatsanwaltlichen
 Antrag per  richterlichem Beschluß  möglich. 

cp


----------



## virenscanner (6 September 2004)

Im Brief an "Nicky0815" dürfte die IP aufgeführt sein, mit der die Anmeldung durchgeführt wurde. 

Es wurde wohl noch *nicht* geprüft, dass "Nicky0815" diese IP zu der genannten Zeit hatte.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Hi,

ich hab keine feste. Denke aber, dass irgent ein Volltrxxx mich ärgern wollte und mich einfach dort angemeldet hat. Deswegen nutze ich die eine E-mail addy gar nicht mehr. Bei meinem Provider hab ich schon meine Addys geändert. Nur noch bestimmte Leute bekommen sie.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2004)

Moment ,
 von was reden wir hier?  von einer  E-Mail-Addi oder einer IP , das sind zwei völlig
 verschiedene Paar  Schuhe 

cp


----------



## Nicky0815 (6 September 2004)

*Ups, verwirrung! Sorry!*

Wollt euch jetzt nicht verwirren!

Also noch mal, meine Ip-Addy ist nicht fest! 

Meine E-mail Addy dagegen habe ich nach dem Brief des Ra´s geändert! Da ich vermute, dass mich jemand einfach so zum (bösen) spaß dort angemeldet hat. Jemand aus meinem Verwandeten- oder Bekanntenkreis!

In dem letzten Brief stand nur die IP-Addy mit der ich mich angemeldet haben soll. Sie wurde also noch nicht (was schreibt man da?) enttarnt?

Ich hoffe, die Verwirrung ist jetzt aufgelöst?

Gruß Nicky


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2004)

Nicky0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ....angemeldet am 12.05. diese und jene Daten.





			
				Nicky0815 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem letzten Brief stand nur die IP-Addy mit der ich mich angemeldet haben soll.


Gute Situation für Dich, schlecht für den dubiosen Forderungssteller - die Einwahltelefonnummer bzw. der genutzte Internetaccount kann somit nicht mehr festgestellt werden, da die längste Speicherfrist für Verbindungsdaten längst überschritten ist. Außerdem kommt weder Bonus.net noch deren Hansen ohne einen richterlichen Beschluss an diese Daten und den wird man in der Zwischenzeit, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht beschafft haben.
Selbst wenn die die Telefonnummer für die Einwahl dokumentiert oder den angemeldeten Nutzer (z. B. von T-Online) lt. Aktenlage wissen sollten, so rechtfertigt das noch lange nicht die Forderung gegen den - die eigentliche Forderung ist an den tatsächlichen Nutzer und somit Vertragspartner zu richten. Wenn der nicht bekannt ist, dann muss von den Bonus.nettern bzw. ihrem Hansen der Nachweis geführt werden, wer für den Vertragsschluss verantwortlich ist.

...und ob das gelingt, kannste Dir nun selbst ausmalen! :lol:


----------



## Nicky0815 (7 September 2004)

Hi,

das hört sich doch mal gut an!

Was mich noch interessiert, was wäre denn, wenn es eine Feste IP wäre?
Kann man die immer nach verfolgen? 

Bei der anderen weis ich es ja! 

Gruß Nicky


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2004)

Nicky0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch interessiert, was wäre denn, wenn es eine Feste IP wäre?


Dann muss immer noch der tatsächliche Nutzer des Computers ausgemacht werden. Das wird besonders dann schwierig für den Interessenten, wenn die IP nur bis zu einem Proxy-Server führt. Die in i. d. R. in einem Netzwerk daran angeschlossenen Einzelplatz-PC haben eine eigene IP, die normaler Weise nicht zu Abrechnungszwecken dient und somit in den meisten Fällen auch nicht gespeichert wird. Sollte dennoch ein PC ausfindig gemacht werden können, dann ist immer noch nicht kalr, wer daran gearbeitet hat.
Und außerdem hier wird über Bonus.net und den Aktivitäten von deren Hansen gesprochen. Derartig hochwertige, private Ermittlungen eines Inkassobüros dürften eher in der Kategorie "Forderungsausfall/Risko" abzulegen sein.


----------



## Nicky0815 (7 September 2004)

Keine Angst,

bei mir geht es um Bonus.net und Hansen! 

Im übrigen ist die Seite Bonus.nett (sehr nett) mom gar nicht erreichbar!

Angeblich wegen Wartungsarbeiten!

Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, was die Staatsanwaltschaft aus HH mir schreibt bzw. mein Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2004)

Nicky0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, was die Staatsanwaltschaft aus HH mir schreibt bzw. mein Anwalt.


Laß mich raten:

- die Amstanwaltschaft HH sendet Dir eine Einstellungsverfügung des Verfahrens:
- Dein Anwalt wird Dir ein Schreiben übergeben, in dem Hansen, stellvertretend für die Bonus.net, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht keine Forderungen mehr an Dich geltend macht (womöglich gar technische Fehler einräumt);


----------



## Nicky0815 (7 September 2004)

Keine Ahnung! Deswegen hab ich es ja geschrieben, dass ich erst ein mal abwarte!


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2004)

*Fa. Bonus. net*

Hallo Leute ich bin so froh duch google hier gelandet zusein. gerade habe ich einen e.mail an diese Rechtsanwalt Frank Hansen geschickt. bin so froh dass ich im Rechten war und bis jetzt nicht bezahlt habe. Habe auch einige Zeit genau das gleiche Problem wie Ihr alle und habe jetzt auch 2 Brife von diese Frank Hansen aus Hamburg bekommen. Alles kam mir auch sehr komish vor. Also ich werde auch nicht bezahlen. Ich hoffe dass wie alle hier auf diesen Wege im Verbindung bleiben. Ich bin so froh. Got sei Dank.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung (Bonus.Net)*

Frank J. Hansen Rechtsanwalt
Datum: 06.09.2004

Sehr geehrte(r) Frau/Herr *****,

sie haben am 09.04.2004 mit der Firma Bonus.Net Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, 20355 Hamburg einen Vertrag geschlossen [nie und nimmer!]. Da Sie in der o.g. Sache bis heute auf die außergerichtlichen Bemühungen keine Zahlungen geleistet haben [muß ich auch nicht], wäre nunmehr unverzüglich die Einleitung des gerichtlichen Verfahrens angebracht [können gerne tun]. Um die leidige Angelegenheit endgültig aus der Welt zu schaffen [*ha-ha-ha*], fordere [schon falsch] ich Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, die Beträge, die Sie schulden [überhaupt nicht wahr] und die sich wie folgt berechnen
60,00 € Forderung lt. Rechnung *************
1,23 € 6,22% [!] Zinsen seit dem 05.05.2004 [!]
3,00 € Bearbeitungsgebühren
ungehend, spätestens bis zum 23.09.2004 zu bezahlen. Hinzu kommen meine nachstehend aufgeführten Kosten in Höhe von 39,00 €, die Sie infolge des Verzuges ebenfalls zu zahlen habe [ist ein Witz!]. 
[Bla, bla, bla...]
[dazu noch Teilzahlungsvereinbarung]
Leute, igrnoriert es einfach!


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*RA HANSEN*

Wird schon ein paar mal hier stehen, aber für die, die sich hier nicht durchhangeln, nochmal: 

DATENMISSBRAUCH: Auf keinen Fall das Formular über "Missbrauch meiner Daten" ausfüllen. Das entspricht einer Umkehr der Beweislast.

IP-NUMMER: Never mind. Es ist ein Gerichtsbeschluss notwendig, bevor bonus.net die IP überprüfen kann. Bei entsprechendem Widerstand dauert die ganze Geschichte sowieso länger, als der Provider die IP speichert. Danach ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, wer an jenem Datum die IP-Adresse zugeteilt bekam. 

ANZEIGE: Kann man machen, ist aber eine ganze Weile nicht notwendig. Außerdem sind genug Anzeigen wegen Betrug unterwegs. 

ZAHLEN: Never!!!!!!


DATENSCHUTZ: Nicht locker lassen. Laut Datenschutzgesetz ist Bonus.net verpflichtet, bei Aufforderung sämtliche personenbezogenen Daten an den User zu übermitteln. In diesem Fall: Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum, E-mail und evtl. Bankverbindung. Jede Info, die die nicht haben, kann ein argumentativer Pluspunkt für dich sein. Die senden gern mal nur die Hälfte. Gleich wieder nachfragen. Ich habe denen schon teilweise 10 Mails am Tag geschickt. Kleiner Nebeneffekt: Die Jungs und Mädels da werden ordentlich beschäftigt - das kostet!!

ZAHLEN: Never!!!!!

MAHNUNGEN: Ich schicke sie alle zurück. Am besten gar nicht erst annehmen. Aber wenn sie denn schon mal da sind - zurückschicken mit der Begründung, man habe mit Bonus.net nicht zu tun. 

INKASSOBÜRO: Sch*** drauf. Die wechselt Bonus.net wie andere ihre Hemden. 

ANWALT: Immer locker bleiben. Zurückschreiben (immer schön sachlich und höflich), dass man mit Bonus.net nichts zu tun hat und daher auch zu keinerlei Zahlungen verpflichtet sei. 

SCHUFA: Von Schufa-Drohungen sehen die mittlerweile ab, seit  die ganze Welt weiß, dass die gar nicht der Schufa angeschlossen sind. Sollte dennoch eine Schufa-Drohung im Brief enthalten sein: Tief einatmen, laut lachen!

ZAHLEN: Niemals!!!!

MAHNBESCHEID: unwahrscheinlich. Soweit ich weiß, hat noch niemand einen erhalten, weil dann bonus.net seine Praktiken offenlegen müsste. Wenn er wider erwarten doch kommt: Sofort Einspruch beim Amtsgericht einlegen (14 Tage Frist, sonst wird es bei Gericht als Schuldbekenntnis gewertet). 

DURCHHALTEN!!!

Viel Glück allen Geschädigten. 

DiDi


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

*Bonus.net.*

Hallo, man bin ich froh nicht die einzige zu sein, die probleme mit Bonus.net hat. Habe im Feb.04 eine der Zeitschriften bekommen inkl. Reisegutschein, nat. habe ich alles umgehend zurück geschickt und geglaubt es sei erledigt. Hab mich geirrt, im April bekam ich Post von der Inkasso in Köln!Habe einen regen schriftwechsel mit denen betrieben, bis sie ihre Vorderungen einstellten. Habe gedacht, es sei endgültig vom Tisch!! Vorgestern bekam ich dann aber Post von dem schon öfter auftauchenden RA Hansen aus HH.Der eine letzte AUßERGERICHTLICHE ZAHLUNG wünscht!Dank dieses Forums werde ich nat. nicht zahlen!!! Ich habe bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet und werde mich noch nächste Wo. mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen. Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Hi,
auch ich kann hier mitreden. Seit Jan.2004 belästigt mich Bonusnet. Habe das ganze Programm schon  durch. Zahlungsaufforderung ihrer Buchhaltung, Drohung des durch die Kanzlei Beiler, Karl, Platzdecker
Elbchauseee 35 22765 Hamburg (27.02.04)  das Inkassobüro aus Köln (07.04.04). Dann war erstmal Ruhe und ch dachte ich wäre die dubiose Firma endlich los. Falsch gedacht..... nun kommt  der RA Frank Hansen auf das Pakett. Und erstaunlich der Brief (25.08.04) ernthält den gleichen Wortlaut mit den Drohungen wie sie auch von der 1.Kanzlei kamen. Nur die Absender ist ein anderer RA. Was soll`s ich  antworte wie immer. Kein Vertrag, kein Geld. Nun reicht es mir langsam und ich werde wohl mein Recht in Anspruch nehmen und Anzeige erstatten. 
Nur nebenbei...ich habe mit t-online telefoniert wegen meiner IP. Wollte doch mal wissen ob es meine war. Die ist  nicht mehr feststellbar, lt eines Mitarbeiters . Ich erzählte natürlich von meinem Problem. Ein Lacher auf der anderen Seite  des Hörers und ich sollte mich nicht einschüchtern lassen. )) 
Also Kopf hoch und standhaft bleiben. WIR SIND NICHT ALLEIN.
Grüße an alle Bonusnet-genervten.
Barberina :-?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

*bonusnet*

hallo zusammen,

an alle: bloss keine Panik wegen bonusnet- der reinste ....verein.
Vor allem würde ich keine eigenen Kosten für Anwalt etc. in Kauf nehmen.

Dieser Verein wird sich hüten, vor Gericht zu ziehen, um seine Praktiken
dort dann offen legen zu müssen.

Sollte es wider Erwarten doch geschehen, so sollte der erste bekannte
Gerichtstermin hier publik gemacht werden.
Zu diesem Termin sollten nicht nur andere Geschädigte und Belästigte
eingeladen werden, sondern auch die Presse, die Verbraucherzentralen
etc.
Nur so kann der breiten Öffentlichkeit dieses .....manöver bekannt
gemacht werden.

Also hoffentlich ziehen diese ..... bald vor den Kadi- schlecht für die,
gut für die Geschädigten.

Und vor allem: ja nicht zahlen oder sonstwie einschüchtern lassen !!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

*hilfe*

hallo ihr lieben.  
auch ich habe probleme mit bonus.net 
habe schon alles durchlaufen und bin jetzt an dem punkt angelangt, das ich meine letzte ausergerichtilige mahnung bekommen habe, mit roter karte auf der steht was ein mahnverfahren ist! 

jetzt meine fragen: 
-kann mir einer nen guten anwalt nennen an den ich mich wenden kann? 
-kennt einer jemanden der ne sammelklage gestartet hat? 
-oder soll ich mich direkt an die statsanwaltschaft richten?   

bitte  helft mir, ich bin so genervt von der sch.... bonus. fa.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 September 2004)

*Re: hilfe*



			
				Techno schrieb:
			
		

> mit roter karte auf der steht was ein mahnverfahren ist!


Kannst Du das mal als Anhang hier im Forum einstellen?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 September 2004)

Anwälte? Hier Klicken  und dann oben rechts bei "Rechtsanwälte".


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2004)

*Re: hilfe*



			
				Techno schrieb:
			
		

> -kennt einer jemanden der ne sammelklage gestartet hat?


Sowas gibt es in Deutschland nicht, da muss jeder Betroffene selbst durch! _Aber:_ es gibt mit Sicherheit bei der StA Hamburg bereits ein "gesammeltes" Strafverfahren, in dem alle Geschädigten (einzeln) eingebunden sind, um immer gleiche Ermittlungen nicht erneut durchführen zu müssen.



			
				Techno schrieb:
			
		

> -oder direkt an die statsanwaltschaft richten?


Schriftlich direkt an die in Hamburg bzw. über Deine örtlich zuständige StA oder per Anzeige bei Deinem nächstgelegenen Polizeirevier. _Aber auch hier:_ wehre Dich mit einem Anwalt, denn die Strafverfolgung wegen Deines Problemes ersetzt nicht die zivile Forderung der Bonus.Net. - Du musst Dich da parallel sowieso selbst schadlos halten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Re: Erfahrungsbericht Bonus.net*

Nach dem ich wiederholt gegen die Zahlungsaufforderungen von Bonus.Net wiedersprochen habe und sogar eine Mahnung vom Inkassobüro erhalten habe bin ich am 2.4.2004 zur Polizei gegangen und habe Bonus.Net wegen Betruges angezeigt. Die Beamten sagten mir, das es schon hunderte Anzeigen gibt und sogar noch viel schwerere Delikte gegen den Betreiber ******* vorliegen. Trotzdem bekam ich am 26.8.2004 Post vom RA *****. Er verlanget von mir 100.93 € inclusive 39,00 € laut VV RVG, natürlich auch mit roter Karte. 
Ich habe der Zahlung wiedersprochen, da ich kein Vertrag mit Bonus.Net habe.  Ich habe Ihn darüber informiert, dass er sich damit in die Staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen gegen Bonus.Net einmischt. Aber offenbar ist es diesem Anwalt egal. 
Am 14.09.2004 schickte er mir nun eine Aufstellung meiner Daten zu.
Wie die daran gekommen sind weis ich nicht. Aber im Internet ist alles möglich.
Auf der Internetseite: http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/index.html/?id=527771 ist ein Beitrag zu Bonus.Net.
Dadrin heist es, dass die Schufa Bonus.Net aus Ihrer Kartei ausgeschlossen hat. 

Ich lass es jetzt auf ein Gerichtverfahren ankommen. Diese Frechheit von ...... darf so nicht durchkommen. Ich hoffe, dass sich viele betrogene Kunden zur wehr setzten!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod 
und Namen gelöscht DJ/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Erf.bericht Frank F*

Bekam die Rechnung am 3.4.04.
Firma war mir unbekannt.
Zufällig sah ich am gleichen Tag Artikel über Bonusnet in "Bild der Frau"
Schrieb direkt an GF, H. ****  mit Rechnung zurück.
Keinerlei Reaktion.
Letzte Mahnung im August von Anwalt.
Gleichzeitig auch eine letzte Mahnung per e-mail von der Buchhaltung.
Sonderbareweise wurde die mail an eine "anonym-Adresse" geschickt, die ich nur für die Anmeldung und Steigerung beim größten Auktionsforum nütze.
Woher hatte diese Bonusnet????

Bitte an alle Leser:
Prüft doch mal diesen Zusammenhang!!

PS. Habe gegenüber dem Anwalt jegliche Zahlung bis gerichtliche Klärung verweigert.
Zusätzlich fordere ich für jede in diesem Zusammenhang aufgewendete Stunde ein Honorar, mit dem auch der Anwalt zufrieden wäre.


_Name gelöscht, vgl. NUB DJ/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

hi leute, 

ich habe auch probleme mit der firma bonus net.
1. es kam eine mahnung, die rechnung habe ich nicht bekommen
2. dann kam die zweite mahnung
3. ein schreiben von RA frank j. hansen mit zahlungsaufforderung
4. noch ein schreiben vom ra mit androhung eines gerichtlichen mahnverfahrens lasst euch nicht von der androhung weiterer gerichtlicher kosten einschüchtern, das ist deren masche.

ich mache mir da keine sorgen, habe nach der zweiten mahnung eine anzeige wegen betrugs bei der polizei gemacht, das würde ich auch jedem anderen  empfehlen.
zum zeitpunkt der anzeige hatte der besitzer von bonusnet bereits 81 anzeigen, also schön weiter anzeigen!
schaut mal auf die seite der verbraucherzentrale hamburg, die haben auch schon über die firma bonus.net berichtet und raten dazu auf keinen fall zu zahlen, es handelt sich um betrug!!
erst wenn der gerichtliche mahnbescheid kommt werde ich aktiv und ich habe mich schon reichlich informiert und konnte nicht feststellen das irgendjemand einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekommen hat.

mfg
jimmy


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Hoffentlich hat das bald ein Ende*

Hallo, ich habe die Sache mit Bonus Net meinem Anwalt übergeben, und zwar mit allen Vollmachten, die mein Anwalt braucht um mich zu vertreten. Dazu gehört auch die Vollmacht, dass jedlicher Schriftverkehr nur noch zwischen Bonus Net und meinem Anwalt zu erfolgen hat. Habe dann lange Zeit nichts mehr gehört, und heute lag die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung vom RA Hansen in meinem Briefkasten. Es hat ihn also überhaupt nicht interessiert, dass ein Anwalt meine Interessen vertritt und er schickt mir weiterhin Mahnungen ins Haus. So etwas grenzt für mich nun wirklich an Nötigung und ich werde Anzeige erstatten. Warum verstehen es manche Leute so gut, anderen Leuten zu schaden, ohne selber dafür belangt zu werden ? Das Thema Bonus Net zieht sich jetzt schon so lange hin und ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Leute bereits aus Angst bezahlt haben. Wenn es so einfach in Deutschland ist Geld zu verdienen, habe ich es bislang wohl auf dem falschen Wege versucht. Also, habe auch die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung meinem Anwalt übergeben, werde morgen Anzeige erstatten und dann auf die Dinge warten, die da kommen mögen. Vielleicht bewerbe ich mich einfach mal bei diesem Verein und werde dann ganz schnell ganz reich  Irgendjemand fragte noch nach diesem roten Zettel, der der letzten Mahnung beilag und nach dessen Inhalt. Ich zitiere ihn einfach mal : "Das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren. Ein Mahnbescheid ist eine verkürzte Klageschrift. Unser Mandant kann wegen eines Anspruchs auf Zahlung beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einen Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides stellen, um einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen sie zu erlangen. Das Gericht prüft den Antrag nur auf Formalien, jedoch nicht die Berechtigung des Anspruchs. Nach Erlass wird Ihnen der Mahnbescheid und nach Ablauf einer Frist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt. Der Vorstreckungsbescheid (Anm. steht da wirklich so) ist als vollwertiger Titel zu behandeln und besitzt 30 Jahre Gültigkeit. Dieses Verfahren bedeutet erhebliche Gerichtskosten für Sie und die Inkaufnahme einer prozessualen Auseinandersetzung." 

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*nur nicht den Kopf hängen lassen*

Hallo,
wir haben nun auch endlich den roten Zettel erhalten. Der schreibfehler "Vorstreckungsbescheid" ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Ich habe mich in der Angelegenheit auch an den Anwalt gewendet, und Ihm 3 Tage Zeit gegeben, mir zu bestätigen, das kein Vertrag mit Bonusnet besteht. Ansonsten erstatte ich Anzeige gegen Bonusnet und alle Vertreter.
Von der Landesregierung habe ich Bescheid bekommen, dass die Angelegenheit an das Justizministerium weitergeleitet wurde. Von dort soll ich weitere Infos erhalten.
PS: die 3 Tage sind morgen um. 

fröhliche Grüße an alle Geschädigten
gissel


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2004)

*Re: nur nicht den Kopf hängen lassen*



			
				gissel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe... Ihm 3 Tage Zeit gegeben, mir zu bestätigen, das kein Vertrag mit Bonusnet besteht. Ansonsten erstatte ich Anzeige gegen Bonusnet und alle Vertreter.



_Das klingt wie_: wenn ihr mit dem Schmarrn nicht aufhört, lassen wir Euch mit der "grünen Minna" abholen - tolle Drohung!


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

Bei, mir ist es zum totlachen. Erstmal bekomme ich eine Rechnung, dann eine Mahnung etc ... das kennt Ihr schon. Auf dem habe ich nach alle Daten, wodurch einen Vertrag entstanden ist: IP Adresse, eMail, Geburtsdatum etc ... im prinzip alles was sie über mich gespeichert haben (es ist mein Recht oder ?). Ich kann problemloss beweisen, daß ich nie über internet was bei denen zu tun hatte, die Firma kannte ich gar nicht. Gerstern die Antwort bekommen: Es wäre per Telefon passiert :-D. Habt Ihr schon mal per Telefoneinen Vertrag mit einer Firma die Ihr nicht kennt, die nichts zu bieten hat beschlossen ? Gezahlt wird kein cent. Und jeder Brief von der Firma wird von mir abgelent und auf Kosten der Firma Bonus.net zurückgeschickt. Ist das den richtigen weg ? Ich habe keine Zeit zu verlieren mit den Clowns.

Gruß
JiB


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2004)

@ Jib,

...es könnte auch sein, dass irgend ein Dritter Deine Daten dort "angegeben" hat. Aber das werden "DIE" schon über die gespeicherte IP-Adresse schon rauskriegen - _und wer´s glaubt ist seelig!_


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

*Ähnliche Erfahrung mit RA Frank J. Hansen*

Hi Leute!

Anscheinend hat der Rechtsanwalt Hansen aus Hamburg mehrere solcher unseriösen Mandanten. Ich habe zur Zeit ein kleineres Problem mit QUIZIONAER.COM

Jetzt, nachdem es dutzende Beschwerden und Widersprüche gegeben hat, hat die Firma ihre Homepage überarbeitet (Urversion ist aber gespeichert) und die Gebühren mit aufgeführt. Mir bleibt wohl auch nichts anderes übrig, als denen einen Widerspruch reinzudrücken und den Nachweis durch sie erbringen zu lassen...

Selbst die angeforderte .LOG-Datei ist eindeutig manipuliert (normales .log-Format).

Irgendwie hat der Anwalt Hansen wohl immer wieder die A-Karte gezogen? Sollte er sich doch Mandanten suchen, die nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. *tztztz*

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich dem Anwalt gegenüber keinesfalls einschüchtern lassen und habe ihn auch auf meiner HP auf die Schwarze Liste gesetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

*aktuelle Neuigkeiten über BONUS.NET*

ACHTUNG - Quizionaer.com und Bonus.net sind ein und die selbe Person! Es wurde nur für jede Homepage eine eigene GmbH gegründet!!!! Vorsicht!!! Selbst die Adresse ist die selbe.

Zum Glück gibts ja die NIC-Seiten mit der Whois-Abfragemöglichkeit.

Ich werde jetzt wohl zzgl. die Anwaltskammer einschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

hab vorgestren die letzte aussergerichtliche mahnung von diesem frank j. hansen erhalten,den teufel werd ich tun und zahlen,da kann der lange warten!! ich hab schliesslich keinen vertrag mit bonus.net! und überhaupt kann ich nicht verstehen wie sich ein anwalt für sowas hergeben kann! lasst euch nicht einschüchtern,die werden niemals vor gericht gehen


:evil:


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

*Antwort vom Justizministerium zu Bonusnet*

Hallo zusammen,

vom Justizministerium habe ich heute eine Antwort erhalten.
Zuerst wurde mein Sreiben als Strafanzeige gewertet und an den "Leitenden Oberstaatsanwalt in Flensburg" weitergeleitet.
Ohne eine Antwort vom Oberstaatsanwalt kann derzeit keine Maßnahme vom Ministerium getroffen werden. Fälle wie dieser, wie hier offenbar vorliegen, werden mit nicht unerheblichem Ausmaß durch die Justizverwaltung beobachtet, und unterrichtet ggf. die Landesregierung. Der Fall Bonusnet erhält laut Schreiben die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit und erhält auch ggf. flankierende Maßnahmen der Landesregierung.

So der Brief in Kurzform.
Gruß gissel


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

Moin zusammen ... 

... ich habe gestern auch einen netten Brief von Herrn Frank j. Hansen bekommen. Bei mir is nur die Story, das ich auch Bonus-Net nicht kenne und mich da mit sicherheit auch nich angemeldet habe. So weit ich das jetzt nachgelesen habe, hat wohl ein Hamburger-Versandgeschäft für Moden, mal für ein Firma Bonus-Net eine Werbung auf seiner I-Net-Site geschaltet hatte.

Und da ich Kunde bei dem Versandgeschäft war, vermute ich, das es vielleicht über diese Schiene gelaufen ist.

NAJA ! 

Ich habe den Fall jetzt an meinen Nachbarn (Hauptkommisar bei der KriPO) abgeben und im Anhang gleich das Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg angegeben. Mal sehen, was davon kommt. Ich werde auf alle Fälle eine Anzeige wegen Betrug schalten !

Und von mir wird der nie einen Cent sehen, da ich niemals Kunde von der Firma werden wollte !!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

*Bonus-Net*

Ich hab noch was vergessen ...

... ich habe nie eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung von dieser Firma bekommen ! Bei mir begann gestern alles mit dem netten Brief von Herrn J. Hansen mit dieser schönen roten Karte !

Echt lachhaft !


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Letzte Mahnung Bonus Net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch Post von einem RA Frank J Hansen bekommen. Die Dubiose Firma Bonus Net versucht von mir nun 120,97 zu ergaunern. Darauf hin habe ich bei der Polizei Online Anzeige wegen Betruges erstattet.
Geht übrigens ganz einfach. www.polizei NRW.de 

Ich glaube das diesen [.......]  das Handwerk gelegt werden muß.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , siehe NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Roter Handzettel RA. Hansen*

Hallo !
Auch heute habe ich den roten Handzettel des RA. Hansen als Vertreter von Bonusn... als Beilage zur letzten Mahnung erhalten.
Zur Vorgeschichte.(Zeitangaben wurden geringfügig geändert,Bonusnet... liest vieleicht mit,


Durch einen Telefonanruf durch Fr Br....wurde ich auf die Vorteile von B..., aufmerksam gemacht,(Anfang April ) ,nach dem erfragen nach der E-Mailadr. wurde mir ein Testeabo zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ich wußte nicht genau um was es sich handelt.Näheres würde man durch B..N.. Magazin erfahren.
Zu Ende Juni bekam ich das erstemal Post,mit der Ankündigung auf ein druckfrischeses Magazin mitte Juli,hier wurde mit geteilt durch ein Fehler im Rechnungssystem,wurde vor Ablauf des Probeabo eine Rechnung erstellt wurde.
Probezeit wurde wurde verlängert,kurze Nachricht zur Kündigung an probeabo.... .
Druchfrisches Magazin erhielt ich Anfang Juli (Ausgabe April).Mit it gelben Einleger"von Mensch zu Mensch". Leider ist unserer Versandabteilung beim Re.-Versand vom .... ein Fehler unterlaufen.


Wurde sofort durch Einschreiben gekündigt.
Heute kam das Schreiben durch RA. mit Androhung des G-Mahnverfahren.


Im Forum hört man viele Klagen.war schon irgend jemand vor Gericht,im Bezug zu Bon... ..

Ps.An dem Tag an dem das Häkchen zum Vertrag gemacht wurde war ich laut Auszug des Provider nicht online ?


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

Was soll ich jetzt damit tun ? telefoniert mit dem Call-Center habe ich sicherlich nie, das Begrüßenschreibens und die Zugangsdaten auch nie bekommen (im schlimmsten Falls, habe ich gedacht es wäre Werbung und sofort ins Papiermüll geworfen). Von der Firma will ich nichts, Interesse an sowas habe ich auch nie gehabt und werde nie haben.

Danke für Eure Meinungen,
JJO

------------------- Hier die eMail dazu --------------------------

Sehr geehrte(r) A. B.,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wie Sie uns in Ihrer Email mitteilten, haben Sie von uns die Rechnung erhalten und sind mit der Begleichung nicht einverstanden.

Sie hatten mit dem Call-Center vereinbart, dass Sie Interesse an einem Abonnement unseres Bonus.net Magazins in Verbindung mit unserem Internetportal www.b#o#n#u#s.net haben.
Umgehend erhielten Sie daher von uns ein Begrüßungsschreiben an Ihre angegebene Adresse. Hier teilten wir alle für Sie  erforderlichen Zugangsdaten sowie die Konditionen und  den wichtigen Hinweis, dass Ihnen das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht mit einer Frist von 14 Tagen zusteht, mit. Dies ist unser Probezeitraum, in dem Sie die Zugangsdaten und das System ausreichend testen und nutzen können.
Nach an unserem Begrüßungsschreiben bekamen Sie das Sommer-Exemplar unseres bonus.net Magazins direkt zugesandt. Inhaltlich konnten Sie nochmals die Möglichkeiten, die Ihnen bonus.net bietet erfahren. Da Sie mit dem Magazin das Produkt in den Händen hielten und sich nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen bei uns gemeldet haben, um sich gegen ein Abonnement zu äußern, haben wir Ihnen, nach Ablauf der Testzeit, nach 14 Tagen rechtlich korrekt eine Rechnung mit der Jahresgebühr zugestellt.
Desweiteren bedarf der Vertrag keiner persönlichen Unterschrift.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Bonus Net*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe Probleme mit dieser Dubiosen Firma. Das gleiche Muster wie bei allen andern. Der Höhepunkt ist jetzt eine "Letzte Mahnung" die mir ein gewisser Rechtsanwalt Frank J Hansen aus Hamburg zugestellt hat.Als Anlage ein Roter Zettel mit Hinweis auf das Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren sowie der Vordruck einer Teilzahlungsvereinbarung in der ich die angebliche Forderung abstottern kann. Die Dreistigkeit schlechthin ist das darin enthaltene " Selbstständige Schuldanerkenntnis über die Aufgeführte Gesamtforderung in Höhe von 102,97 EUR. 
Ich vermute auch das Bonusnet über einen Versandhandel an meine Adresse gekommen ist.

Nach Eingang des Schreibens habe ich sofort über www.Polizei NRW.de eine Onlineanzeige wegen Betruges erstattet.
Ich denke dieser Firma sollte das Handwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

jimmy schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> ich habe auch probleme mit der firma bonus net.
> 1. es kam eine mahnung, die rechnung habe ich nicht bekommen
> ...







Hi,bin total froh diese Seite gefunden zu haben.Auch ich habe Probleme mit bonus net.Bekam am 18.09.2004 letzte Mahnung mit rotem Handzettel.Hab nie einen Vertrag mit denen geschlossen. Hab schon mehrere Mails geschickt und heute  Rechtsanwalt F.J.H. einen Brief per Einschreiben.Bin unsicher was ich jetzt unternehmen soll!!! Wäre für gutgemeinte Tips echt dankbar!!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2004)

Nun, dann warten wir doch jetzt mal alle gemeinsam ab, ob RA Hansen ein Gericht bemüht ....

Chips und Cola liegen bereit.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*an alle die es betrifft*

an alle die es betrifft. meine freundin hat auch bonus.net -post bekommen und die haben 60 € gefordert. schickten dort die daten mit. habe jetzt festgestellt, dass die angegebene ip nicht mit der meiner freundin übereinstimmt. auch ra hansen hat geschrieben, haben widerspruch eingelegt. im übrigen handelt es sich bei ra hansen um einen am olg hamburg zugelassenen anwalt. wer mehr wissen will sollte bei google suchen unter: rechtsanwaltskammer hamburg. dort findet ihr die adresse und tel.nr. von ihm.
anzeige ist erfolgt, wegen betrug.
vielleicht sollten wir alle mal die ip überprüfen, vielleicht ist es ein und die selbe?

liebe grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2004)

will nicht erkannt werden schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen handelt es sich bei ra hansen um einen am olg hamburg zugelassenen anwalt. wer mehr wissen will sollte bei google suchen unter: rechtsanwaltskammer hamburg. dort findet ihr die adresse und tel.nr. von ihm.


Der ist sicherlich auch an den unteren Gerichten zugelassen. OLG-Zulassung heißt nur, dass er schon länger als fünf Jahre Anwalt ist, sonst nix.

Im Übrigen halte ich Strafanzeigen gegen den ausführenden RA für gefährlich; üble Nachrede ist auch nicht ganz ohne, und ein Anwalt muss nicht die volle Berechtigung einer Forderung prüfen (bzw. haftet für deren Begründetheit).

Nur mal so angemerkt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

@ Thorsten 1970,

erst mal vorweg ich habe dieses Forum durch zufallgefunden, als ich den Namen "Frank J. Hansen" eingab.

Dieser Herr vertritt die Firma Bonus Net, diese wiederum auf Abzocke aus ist, zur Zeit soll ich ca. 100,00 Euro an diesen Herrn zahlen.

*Achtung Finger von dieser Firma oder noch besser von dieser Seite Bouns Net!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Diese Firma verstößt gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz 
Laut § 312 e I Nr. 3 BGB:

Der Gesetzgeber schreibt lediglich vor, den Zugang der Bestellung zu bestätigen, nicht jedoch die Bestellung selbst. 
Letzteres führt dann zum Vertragsschluss.

Wir, meine Frau die sich auf diese Seite verirrte, haben auch keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten per Mail geschweige denn per Post. Die AGB ist nicht zum ausdrucken, dies muß auszudrucken sein. Diese ändert sich in der Zeit und kann später nicht nachvoll zogen werden.
Ich werde mir auch das Recht einbehalten eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma anzustrengen.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Firma verstößt gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz
> Laut § 312 e I Nr. 3 BGB:
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber schreibt lediglich vor, den Zugang der Bestellung zu bestätigen, nicht jedoch die Bestellung selbst.
> ...


Das mag zwar stimmen, ändert aber nichts am Vertrag als solchem. Verstöße führen ggf. zu Anfechtbarkeit und Schadensersatzanspruch. Und: Die Widerrufsfrist läuft noch nicht.
Mehr passiert auch nicht,



			
				Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Die AGB ist nicht zum ausdrucken, dies muß auszudrucken sein.


Heute zumindest stimmt diese Aussage nicht.



			
				Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir auch das Recht einbehalten eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma anzustrengen.


Ist nicht nötig, sich andauernd das Recht zur Strafanzeige vorzubehalten - das behält man ohnehin, egal, ob man hierzu was sagt oder nicht. Ob Strafbarkeit tatsächlich vorliegt und verfolgt wird, steht ja ohnehin auf einem anderen Blatt.

Immer man langsam mit den Emotionen - es geht hier nicht um den Fortbestand des Abendlandes ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Eintrag:
Hier findet Ihr einiges zu   diesem Thema


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

@ KatzenHai,

auch wenn man keine Zugangsdaten oder eine Bestäting per Mail oder per Brief von dieser Firma bekommen hat?
Das ist wirklich sehr fraglich.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Bei uns war es ähnlich mit Bonusnet, nur dass wir eine Zeitung unaufgefordert zugeschickt bekommen haben und Bonusnet nun Geld für ein unverlangtes Abo will. Nach 2 Mahnungen haben wir nun Verbraucherschutz und Polizei eingeschaltet. Die Polizei hat uns empfohlen, nichts zu unternehmen, weil Bonusnet erst mit einem gerichtlichen Bescheid kommen muss (was sie bisher noch nicht getan haben). Und dann ist es .....

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Katzenhai - versetz dich mal in unsere Situation: da kommt eine angeblich seriöse Firma mit einer Rechnung uf uns zu und versucht mit dieser Masche Leute ...... Wie die an unsere Adresse gekommen sind, ist auch fraglich. Also handelt es sich um Verletzung von datenschutz. Ansonsten ist das ganze natürlich ....  und die Behörden ermitteln auf jeden Fall. Von 100.000 verschickten Rechnungen, werden 10 % bezahlt und das einfach so. Solche ....  gehören weg!

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert  tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (21 September 2004)

@Ernst 

Tatsachenbehauptungen und Beleidigungen können das Forum bzw Betreiber  in Teufels Küche bringen, 
beachte bitte die NUB oder weitere Beiträge werden ohne Kommentar gelöscht 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*bonus net*

Hi,war heute beim Amtsgericht zur Rechtsberatung dort sagte man mir ich solle den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in aller Ruhe abwarten und dann sofort Widerspruch einlegen. Die Beweislast liegt ganz klar bei bonus net. Hab dann auch Strafanzeige erstattet.  Anja


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*Hans im Glück und die "zusammenarbeit" mit bonus.n*

Hallo, 

da meiner Schwester das gleiche passiert ist, obwohl diese garkein Internetzugang hat, habe ich über google nachgeforscht, und bin in diesem Forum gelandet (wie schön das man googeln kann. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, das das  .... sind. 
Vieleicht solte man mal nen Bericht an die C'T schicken, um diese Machenschafften "ganz" genau zu durchleuchten.
Wen man lustig ist, kann man ja noch ne Klage wegen belästigung machen,
ansonsten kann ich nur raten: Keine zahlungen zu leisten und den schriftverkehr zu ignorieren!!!

ps: Las dich NIE auf das Niveo von Idioten herunter, den dort unten erschlagen sie dich mit ihrem Fachwissen 

_*aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , Beleidigungen sind in diesem Forum verboten 
siehe NUB , weitere  Beiträge , die gegen die NUBs  in dieser Form verstossen, 
werden ohne Kommentar gelöscht! tf /mod *_


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*bonus + noch mehr bonus*

:evil: Hallo Leute,

nur mal für die, die sich über T-Online einwählen.
Falls bonus.net mit der Überprüfung der IP droht,
diese wird bei T-Online immer mit den Verbindungsdaten
nach 80 Tagen gelöscht! Wer also ein Schreiben bekommt
indem man angeblich vor mindestens 81 Tagen eingeloggt
gewesen sein soll, kann dem getrost entgegen sehen...

Bei anderen Providern wird es ähnlich aussehen!!!
Und nochmal: Die Überprüfung der Zugangsdaten und IP
ist nur durch Antrag des Staatsanwalts möglich. Da dieser 
erst im Gerichtsverfahren tätig wird, und noch kein User je
einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat, ja wen juckst
denn jetzt noch.....

Einfach gegen die Wand fahren lassen, die Tr.....l !!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 September 2004)

*Re: bonus + noch mehr bonus*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Überprüfung der Zugangsdaten und IP
> ist nur durch Antrag des Staatsanwalts möglich. Da dieser
> erst im Gerichtsverfahren tätig wird, und noch kein User je
> einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat, ja wen juckst
> denn jetzt noch....


Hier werden zwei verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf geworfen: Staatsanwalt wird nur beim 
Verdacht strafbarer Handlungen tätig, also Strafrecht 

Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gehört zum Zivilrecht, das hat überhaupt nix mit Staatsanwalt zu tun 
Richtig ist , dass die Zuordnung einer  IP zu den persönlichen Daten nur beim Verdacht 
(schwerwiegender) Straftaten  ermittelt  werden kann. Mit der IP alleine insbesondere dynamischer IPs 
kann niemand außer dem Provider was anfangen 

Quatsch ist natürlich auch , dass eine  private Firma , diese (die persönlichen Daten) 
 bei angeblichen   Forderungen  mitgeteilt  bekommt , das hätten die sicher gerne , 
können sie ja mal probieren  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*bonus + noch mehr bonus*

hi captain,

nun gut, wo Du Recht hast haste Recht....
Wenn Du dich schon so gut auskennst...
Wie verhält es sich denn nach Deiner Meinung mit
der Strafanzeige gegen bonus.net.
Würdest Du Strafanzeige gegen den Verein empfehlen,
und was hat das für mich für Auswirkungen..???

Gruß
***


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*bonusnet*

hallo  hawking auch ich habe ein scheiben bekommen 
habe gleich mein rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet für alle die aus flensburg
kommen meldet euch bei mir dann kann mann sich zusammen tun 
e-mail : [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
tf / mod _


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2004)

eine blöde Frage, die ich sicher durch nachlesen beantworten könnte 
wann wurden eigentlich die frühesten Beschwerden zur bonus.net laut?

mein erster Kontakt mit der Firma war am 6.12.2003, als ich mich nach einer google-suche "kostenlos anmelden" sollte.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Dazu Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ KatzenHai,
> auch wenn man keine Zugangsdaten oder eine Bestäting per Mail oder per Brief von dieser Firma bekommen hat?
> Das ist wirklich sehr fraglich.


Das stimmt schon. Der Vertrag kommt auch bei Nichtbachtung der "Fernabsatz"-Bestimmungen zu Stande - fragilch ist dann aber,
a) mit welchem Inhalt,
b) welchen Fristen,
c) ggf. Anfechtbarkeit etc.
d) hieraus folgend: welchen Gegenleistungspflichten (Zahlung an die).

Umgedreht: Es kann einen Vertrag geben - wer hieraus aber welche Rechte hat, ist eine andere Frage.

Ob (und was davon) bei euch passt, ist eine Einzelfallfrage, die hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht erfolgen kann/darf/wird.

ok?!


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Re: Letzte Mahnung Bonus Net*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe auch Post von einem RA Frank J Hansen bekommen. Die Dubiose Firma Bonus Net versucht von mir nun 120,97 zu ergaunern. Darauf hin habe ich bei der Polizei Online Anzeige wegen Betruges erstattet.
> Geht übrigens ganz einfach. www.polizei NRW.de
> 
> ...





Hallo wir haben auch Probleme mit Bonus.net und will einen Aufruf an Euch machen schreibt doch mal die Partner von Bonus.net an und macht denen mal die Augen auf was noch gut kommt ist unser TV die sind alle im net schreibt was das zeug hält und wir haben bald ruhe ))) :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonusnet gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.



Hallo wir haben auch Probleme mit Bonus.net und will einen Aufruf an Euch machen schreibt doch mal die Partner von Bonus.net an und macht denen mal die Augen auf was noch gut kommt ist unser TV die sind alle im net schreibt was das zeug hält und wir haben bald ruhe ))) :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2004)

Hallo,habe bereits zu Stern TV ,Brisant und Akte 04 geschrieben,allerdings nur von Brisant Antwort bekommen mit dem Hinweis das in ihrer Sendung bonus net noch kein Thema war. Wär trotzdem gut wenn ganz viele schreiben !!! Anja


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

*fa.Bonus.net und sein Anwalt*

Hallo Leute: Nachdem ich Herr Hansen einen e-mail geschickt habe ; hat er mir diese Antwort geschickt. Ich habe schon eine Mahnung und muss auch 107 Euro bezahlen. Bitte gib jeder Änderung und Nachricht hier bescheid und sagt, wie kann man Fa. Bonus net und diese Rechtsanwalt anzeigen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
in Ihrer E-Mail tragen Sie vor, Sie könnten sich nicht erklären, wie die Firma Bonus.Net in den Besitz Ihrer persönlichen Daten kam und sehen sich nicht an einen Vertragsschluss gebunden.

 Aus meiner Sicht stellt sich der Fall wie folgt dar: Jemand - ich muss annehmen Sie selbst - meldete sich am ....... um ...... Uhr bei dem kostenpflichtigen Rabattprogramm auf der Internetseite von Bonus.Net (www.bonus.net) unter Ihrem Namen an. Es wurde eine komplette Kundenregistrierung ausgefüllt unter Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten einschließlich des Geburtsdatums ,der Adresse . Als Username und als E-mail-Adresse wurde ...angegeben.
 Die Angabe dieser sehr persönlichen Daten drängt die Annahme auf, dass Sie selbst diese Registrierung ausgefüllt haben.
 In der Registrierungsmaske wurden Sie auf die rechtliche Verbindlichkeit einer Anmeldung verwiesen; ein Link führt zu den AGB. Die Registrierung wird regelmäßig erst gültig, wenn der Kunde durch Aktivierung eines Häkchenfeldes bestätigt, die AGB gelesen zu haben und zur Kenntnis genommen zu haben, dass er einen Jahresvertrag eingeht sowie dass ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht besteht. Alle diese Schritte wurden ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt.
 Insofern habe ich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Veranlassung von der Geltendmachung meiner Forderung abzusehen.
Da der Vertrag online nach den Regeln des Fernabsatzgesetzes zustande gekommen ist, liegt er nicht in schriftlicher, sondern nur in elektronischer Form vor. Insofern kann ich ihn Ihnen nicht in Kopie zur Verfügung stellen. Sollten Sie aber hinsichtlich der sonstigen Angaben noch Nachfragen haben, so wenden Sie sich gern erneut an mich. Anderenfalls sehe ich einer Begleichung des offenen Betrages innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage entgegen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Hansen

Rechtsanwalt

> Tel.: 01801-184 166*
>
> Fax: 01801-184 177*
>
> 09:00 h - 18:00 h
>


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2004)

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm
Bitte liest das hier und guckt wie ähnlich jedes Detail von den Briefen ist , die man von dieser Herr Hansen bekommt.
Ich habe auch heute Abend eine Anzeige bei der polizei gemacht. www.polizei.de
Bitte Zeigt diese Firma an. und bezahlt nicht. und schreibt hier alles was Ihr weißt.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2004)

shohreh schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie kann man Fa. Bonus net und diese Rechtsanwalt anzeigen.


Bei jeder Polizeidienststelle bzw. jeder Staatsanwaltschaft (schriftlich oder auch mündlich zu Protokoll).



			
				shohreh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch heute Abend eine Anzeige bei der polizei gemacht. w*w.polizei.de


Online - der größte Unsinn, den sich die Behörden haben einfallen lassen, nur um mal eben on top zu sein.
 :abgelehnt: 

Zuständig für die Bonustnetter ist die StA Hamburg, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Str. 100, 20355 Hamburg - wenn jemand eine Anzeige erstatten will, so ist diese dort am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2004)

shohreh schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm
> Bitte liest das hier und guckt wie ähnlich jedes Detail von den Briefen ist , die man von dieser Herr H.  bekommt.


auf diese Information  wird  bereit ganz am Anfang des Threads hingewiesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50200#50200


			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:
> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Bonus-net.htm


Die Information findet man auf der Seite  der Verbraucherzentrale HH http://www.vzhh.de/ 
 unter der Rubrik "Markt und Recht"   nicht unter dem Punkt, wo man 
es zunächst suchen würde: "Telefon und Internet" 


			
				vzhh schrieb:
			
		

> Bonus.net ohne SCHUFA-Anschluss!     12.08.2004
> Der rote Zettel an den Bonus.net-Mahnungen lügt: Die Firma ist der SCHUFA gar nicht angeschlossen! Kritische Kunden werden mit Abmahnungen verfolgt. Unser Rat: Nicht einschüchtern lassen. Beschwerde-Forum.   ...mehr


Der Suchbegriff lautet bonus.net  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2004)

*Mahnbescheid?*

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten?

Was ist zB mit denen von Euch, bei denen die letzte Mahnung mit der 14 Tages-Frist im Postkasten war - wie lange ist das her, und habt ihr noch mal was gehört vom Hansen? 

Meines Wissens hat der gute RA noch keinen einzigen Mahnbescheid rausgeschickt. Alles Bluff?


----------



## Insider (30 September 2004)

Man baut auf Einschüchterung.

Heute fiel mir auf, dass die widerspruchführenden Kunden unter anderem die Auskunft von dem Inkassobüro erhalten, dass sie ein Telefonat z. B. mit einer Mitarbeiterin der Bonus.net geführt hatten und sich dort um die Mitgliedschaft zu bewerben. Angeblich sollen dann die Widerspruchsfrist während des 14tägigen Probeabo abgelaufen sein, so dass sich dieses zu einem Jahresabo erntwickelte. Erstaunlich ist dabei, dass zu dem angeblichen Telefonat (dass meine Informanten übrigens nie geführt hatten) auch eine IP-Adresse protokolliert worden ist. Nun frage ich mich, wie entsteht bei einem Telefonat eine IP-Adresse?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

habe auch die ganze Sache mit bonus.net und hansen hinter mir.
Und wenn ich hinter mir schreibe, dann denke ich, das es auch
wirkliche so sein sollte.
Habe alles wie von den anderen beschrieben (Zahlungserinnerung,
2.Mahnung, Letzte Mahnung von Hansen, Rote Karte) hinter mir
und habe immer freundlich mit Hinweis auf kein Zustandekommen
eines Vertrages geantwortet. Bei Nachfrage meiner gespeicherten
Daten erhielt ich den Hinweis das ich angeblich mit dem Callcenter
telefonisch ein Probeabo vereinbart habe. Man gestehe allerdings ein,
das kein Begrüssungsschreiben und kein Magazin an mich versendet
wurde. Hansen schreibt mir letztendlich, das er die Sache aus Kulanz-
gründen auf sich beruhen lässt und alle Forderungen gegen mich
damit hinfällig würden. Gleichzeitig weisst er jedoch darauf hin, das
dies kein Schuldeingeständnis für sein Kläger (bonus.net) sei.

Das ist doch mal ne Nachricht, oder ???
Ich denke, den wirds langsam heiss unterm Hintern, 
bleibt bloss hartnäckig und bloss nix zahlen, wenn ihr keinen Vertrag eingegangen seid!!!
Good luck!!! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

*E-Mail vom Herr Hansen*

Hallo Leute :
Ich habe heute nachdem ich 2 mal mahnung vom Herr Hansen bekommen habe und  Ihm geschrieben habe, dass ich noch nie was bei Fa. Bonus-net bestellt habe. Und nachdem ich diese Fa. bei der Polizei angezeigt habe, ( Mir hat der Polizist auch gesagt solange diese Fa. keine IP-Adresse von mir besitzt, kann er nichts verlangen. ) diesen E-Mail vom erhalten. Ich kopiere es genau hier und werde nichts unternehmen, weil ich die Meinung bin, dass dies auch ein Schwindel ist. Also wenn jemand mir mal ein guten Rat gibt, bin ich dankbar.


Vielen Dank für Ihr E-Mail. Ich habe Ihnen bereits die Anmeldedaten, die bei der Firma Bonus.Net vorliegen, mitgeteilt. Auch habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Sie sich dennoch nicht erinnern können, die Registrierung selber vorgenommen zu haben.
Dies legt den Verdacht nahe, dass ein Dritter Ihre Daten in
missbräuchlicher Absicht verwandte. Ein solches Verhalten hätten Sie
nicht zu vertreten. Aus diesem Grund biete ich Ihnen an, die
entstandene Forderung umgehend zu stornieren.
Ich muss mir jedoch vorbehalten, die Forderung gegenüber der
verantwortlichen Person - also derjenigen, die Ihre Daten eintrug - geltend zu machen. Zu diesem Zweck wird die mitprotokollierte IP-Adresse zu dem Computer zurückverfolgt, von dem aus die Registrierung
vorgenommen wurde. Aus diesem Grund muss ich Sie bitten, die unten angehängte Erklärung auszudrucken und ausgefüllt und unterschrieben per
Fax oder auf dem Postweg an mich zurück zu senden. Mit dieser Erklärung
versichern Sie verbindlich, dass weder Sie noch ein Mitglied Ihres
Haushalts die Registrierung vornahm.

Sobald mir die vollständige Erklärung vorliegt, wird die gegen Sie
anhängige Forderung umgehend storniert. In diesem Fall ist eine
Überweisung an die in der Rechnung angegebene Kontoverbindung
entbehrlich.

--------- Kundenerklärung -------------

VERBINDLICHE VERSICHERUNG

Kundennummer:

Vorname und Name:

Straße und Hausnummer:

PLZ und Ort:

Geburtsdatum:

Hiermit versichere ich verbindlich, dass ich die am Datum um Uhrzeit
vorgenommene Registrierung bei Bonus.net GmbH nicht ausgefüllt habe.
Dies gilt auch für die anderen Mitglieder meines Haushalts.
Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass Bonus.net GmbH den Missbrauch meiner
Daten über die mitprotokollierte IP-Adresse auf straf- oder
zivilrechtlichem Weg verfolgt.

………………………………………&#823 0;. ………………………………………&#823 0;…

Ort, Datum

Unterschrift angemeldeter Kunde

Bitte beachten Sie, dies auszudrucken und unterschrieben an meine Kanzleiadresse oder Telefaxnummer zu schicken. Schönen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hansen

Rechtsanwalt

Tel.: 01801-184 166*

Fax: 01801-184 177*

09:00 h - 18:00 h

*\"DTMS-Ortstarif\" 4,6 ct./min


----------



## Dino (5 Oktober 2004)

Die Sache mit der "verbindlichen Versicherung" Versicherung war hier im Thread schon mal Thema! Mit dieser Versicherung sind ggf. ein paar Haken und Ösen verbunden. Lies mal bitte ab...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=60941#60941


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2004)

*Re: E-Mail vom Herr Hansen*



			
				shohreh schrieb:
			
		

> ...Daten über die mitprotokollierte IP-Adresse auf straf- oder zivilrechtlichem Weg verfolgt...


Der Hansen ist dazu (mEn) nicht in der Lage, d. h. zivilrechtlich fällt das schon mal aus. Für strafrechtliche Schritte müsste Bonus.net oder der Hansen in deren Auftrag Anzeige erstatten und sich damit auf sehr dünnes Eis begeben...

...Totalausfall auf der ganzen Linie! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*bonus net*

Die versuchen das bei mir schon seid 8 mon,ich hab anzeige erstattet solltet ihr auch tun bei eurer polizeistelle,die stattsanwaltschaft in hamburg ermittelt noch das verfahren läuft und wenn ihr bonus net platt machen wollt  ist das der beste weg dazu,hab mich auch am DAS gewendet die übernehme die anwaltskosten.gruss rosi


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: bonus net*



			
				rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab anzeige erstattet solltet ihr auch tun bei eurer polizeistelle...


Besser noch schriftlich, mit allen Unterlagen und einer ausführlichen Sachverhaltsschilderung direkt an die StA Hamburg, Kaiser-Wilhelm-str. 100, 20355 Hamburg. Das stellt sicher, dass die Anzeige nicht irgendwo im Bundesgebiet "abgearbeitet" wird.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

Ich habs fast geahnt,das ich nicht alleine bin... hab diese Seite gerade über google gefunden.
Ich habe heute die "Letzte Mahnung" erhalten....
Ich muss sagen:Ganz schön dreist was sich die Herren/Damen da oben im schönen Hamburg ausgedacht haben.
Sollte ich nach meiner bitterbösen eMail an den Herrn Hansen noch irgendetwas in dieser Art erhalten,werde auch ich Strafanzeige stellen...

gruß Woschi


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe die gleichen Probleme mit der Firma wie Ihr. Ich habe niemals einen Vertrag mit der Firma abgeschlossen, auch nicht im Internet oder auf sonstige Art und Weise. Die Masche ist an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten. Bleibt nur der Rat nicht zu zahlen und Anzeige zu erstatten!


----------



## Bremsklotz (7 Oktober 2004)

Meine Enkelin soll sich ebenfalls im Jan. 04 angemeldet haben. 
Zu diesem genannten Anmeldetermin befand sie sich aber nachweislich in einem Krankenhaus, wo sie keinerlei Zugang zu einem PC hatte.
Da sie nicht gezahlt hat, kam im März dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung eines Inkassobüros aus Köln,  sie hat dann geschrieben, dass sie nicht zahlen kann. 
Nun herrschte erst einmal Funkstille bis zum August, da kam dann ein Schreiben diesmal von RA Hansen "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung", sie soll bis Mitte Sept. zahlen. Was sie natürlich nicht getan hat.
Jetzt warten wir mal ab, was als nächstes kommt, denn bonus.net ist in der Beweispflicht, ihr nachzuweisen, dass sie sich angemeldet hat.
Übrigens schreiben die in der Begrüßungsmail "nach Ablauf des Testabos begrüßen wir sie mit dem beiliegenden 100,-- Euro Reisegutschein. 
Auf dem beiliegenden Gutschein liest sich das schon wieder anders:
*Bis* zu 100,-- Euro* für ihre Reisekasse. Das * hinter dem Euro steht für die läppische Tatsache, das der Mindestwert der Reise € 999,-- betragen muss.
Wie "günstig" der Anbieter ist, will ich erst gar nicht untersuchen. 
Es hat ja keiner was zu verschenken.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

*Hansen und Bonus.net*

Hallo Leute,
einerseits bin ich froh euch mitleidenden, ja auch ich werden von Hansen und Bonus.net "Angegriffen", hier zu finden. Anderseits tut es mir für euch leid, dass ihr das auch durchmachen müßt. (Leider noch viele mehr die nicht ins Internet gehen)
Wie ach immer, last euch nicht unterkriegen.
Aber eine frage hab ich dennoch. 
Hat jemand einen Ansprechpartner beim Verbraucherschutz. Ich würde meinen Fall gerne auch dort melden.
Hab ich richtig verstanden, dasss sich eine Anzeige nicht lohnt. Das fänd ich aber schade. irrgentwie muß man sich doch Luft machen oder?

PS: Ich bin erstaunt, das wenn man den Namen des Ra. Hansen bei google eingibt, dass man hier landet.......cool
Attacke!!!


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hansen und Bonus.net*



			
				Noch ein armer Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich richtig verstanden, dasss sich eine Anzeige nicht lohnt. Das fänd ich aber schade. irrgentwie muß man sich doch Luft machen oder?


Wo steht das und wer rät davon ab? Allerdings ist eine Anzeige, mal eben zum "Luft machen" nicht gedacht - dafür sollte man den zivilen Weg beschreiten und unter Umständen gar einen Anwalt beauftragen. Wer sich betrogen fühlt, dem steht es frei, eine Anzeige bei den Behörden zu erstatten. Um so mehr Leute ihren Sachverhalt darstellen, um so mehr Informationen erhalten die ermittelnden Behörden in Hamburg. Deshalb, am besten schriftlich eine Anzeige direkt an die StA Hamburg richten.



			
				Noch ein armer Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Ansprechpartner beim Verbraucherschutz. Ich würde meinen Fall gerne auch dort melden.


> HIER < in der Rubrik "Kontakt" steht alles.


----------



## Teleton (8 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hansen und Bonus.net*



			
				Noch ein armer Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Ansprechpartner beim Verbraucherschutz. Ich würde meinen Fall gerne auch dort melden.



VZ Hamburg schreibt:


> in der Verbraucherzentrale stapeln sich die Reklamationen von Verbrauchern, die eine Rechnung bezahlen sollen, obwohl sie niemals - anders als Bonus.net behauptet - beim Surfen das angebotene Rabatt-Abo bestellt haben



Das dürfte bei den anderen Verbraucherzentralen in den jeweiligen Bundesländern genauso aussehen. Ich glaube nicht dass die um weiter vorzugehen noch zusätzliche Fälle brauchen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hansen und Bonus.net*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht dass die um weiter vorzugehen noch zusätzliche Fälle brauchen.


Davon gehe ich auch aus.

In einem Bonus.net-Fall eines Bekannten, der weder einen PC hat, noch das Internet nutzt, stellt sich die Situation in einem ganz neuen Licht dar:

entweder

*Bonus.net "phisht" die Daten der ahnungslosen Kunden ab*
oder

*irgendwelche, zumeist unbekannte "Dritte" geben die Daten der Betroffenen missbräuchlich an*.


----------



## Teleton (8 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hansen und Bonus.net*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> *irgendwelche, zumeist unbekannte "Dritte" geben die Daten der Betroffenen missbräuchlich an*.



Wenn man sich die Anzahl der Beschwerden anschaut müssen das ja hunderte/tausende sein. Welches Interesse haben den die Dritten an so etwas (persönliche Racheakte richten sich ja eher gegen einen überschaubaren Kreis von Personen).
Oder kann man es schaffen als "Dritter" mit der Anmeldung eines Fremden Kohle zu machen?


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2004)

Eben, die Frage stellt sich. Und um sie letztlich objektiv beantworten zu können, sollten zentrale Ermittlungen von staatlicher Seite durchgeführt werden. Unter zentral verstehe ich, an einem Ort und das ist Hamburg! Die gesammelten Erkenntnisse der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg wären damit gleich an Ort und Stelle von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zu verwurschteln.

Und immerhin, um diesen Störern, Mitstörern und Störenfrieden das Handwerk zu legen, sollte nicht zu letzt dieses Forum hier bedeutsame Unterstützung leisten, damit die ganze Sache zur Aufklärung kanalisiert wird.
Sowas ähnliches hat es hier schon mehrmals gegeben. Einen der letzten Streiche der Forenmitglieder (da ging es auch um Hamburger Problem) kann man ganz gut > HIER < nachlesen und was daraus geworden ist, steht am Ende der vielen Beiträge.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2004)

*Ein schön guten Morgen allerseits!Wollte euch nur mitteilen wie die an eure IP-Adresse kommen.Mein Freund wohnt in der Gegend die momentan Bonus net geschädigt wird.Gestern sitz ich am Pc und mein Freund hat den Panda als Virenschutz,der meldet auf einmal jemand nimmt Zugriff auf ihre IP-Adressen die ist für 10min.geblockt,bin sofort aus den Internet gegangen.Hab ja schon von meiner Freundin gehört das die über eine Software verfügen die IP-Adressen auskundschaften,aber hab das nicht geglaubt,aber seid Gestern weiss ich es 100pro.Übrigens mein Anwalt sagt nicht antworten auf die Schreiben des Anwalts von Bonus,das ist nicht legal,es zählt nur was der richtige Briefträger bringt.Ein schönes WE Rosi*


----------



## Counselor (9 Oktober 2004)

rosi schrieb:
			
		

> *...Wollte euch nur mitteilen wie die an eure IP-Adresse kommen...Gestern sitz ich am Pc und mein Freund hat den Panda als Virenschutz,der meldet auf einmal jemand nimmt Zugriff auf ihre IP-Adressen die ist für 10min.geblockt...*


Die Story scheint mir mE frei erfunden. Das mit der IP geht mit ASP bei Besuch von Webseiten viel einfacher, und ohne daß ein Virenscanner es merkt:

```
txtIP = Request.UserHostAddress
```
Das Ergebnis speichert man dann in einer Datenbank.


----------



## scrat007 (9 Oktober 2004)

Ich denke eher das jemand anders das war, z.B. ein Emul-Programm das Clients sucht, oder einfach ein Scribt-Kiddy das sich als Hacker versuchen will.


@ rosi
Woher wisst ihr das das Bonus.Net war und nicht jemand anders? Eventuell macht aber jemand anders die Scanns und verwendet die Daten um Bonus.net oder andere zu schädigen.


@ Teleton
Eventeull ist es Rache an Bonus.net von einem geschädigtem?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> rosi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist nicht nur frei erfunden , das ist hanebüchener Unsinn. Was  heißt "jemand"  ?
wer wird geblockt? die fremde  IP oder die eigene ? 

wenn ich bei jedem Portscan , die eigene oder die andere IP blocken wollte , käm ich entweder
 selber nicht mehr ins Netz oder vor lauter Blockiererei käme  der PC zu nix anderem mehr ...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2004)

Ich schwör es euch hab sowas auch noch nicht erlebt,kann mich auch nur drauf verlassen was der antivirus sagt,hab auch heute nachgesehn,waren zwei attacken verzeichnet,leute ich kann lesen und ich spinn doch nicht.wie gesagt hab auch gedacht vor 5mon meine freundin spinnt total und bis bonus sich gemeldet hat wusste ich nicht einmal das ich eine ip hab und mein freund hat es doch auch gelesen,in virenprogramm steht zwei attacken aber es sind eindeutig keine viren und das virenp.hat geblockt.ich hab kein verfolgungswahn und ich hab auch nicht geschrieben leute es war bonus oder nur das ich in panik war das könnten sie sein.hab nämlich langsam von den verein die nase voll.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2004)

*auch dvd-leihen.de gehört zu der .... !!!*

Hallo,

hatte schon letztes Jahr Stress bei DVD.Leihen.d-. Ist übrigens wie ja in verschiedensten Foren nachzulesen ist der selbe Betreiber wie Bonus.ne-
Gestern ist eine Mahnung von dem RA Hansen gekommen.
Habe daraufhin einfach mal dort angerufen um die Sache evtl klären zu können. Die (zickige)Dame am Telefon wollte mich  aber gar nicht erst anhören sondern hat mir gleich mit einer Anzeige wegen Beleidung angedroht. Dabei habe ich die (zickige)Dame weder beleidigt noch sonst etwas gegen sie gesagt. Habe lediglich erwähnt "...das ich das Gefühl habe immer ob telefonisch oder per Mail mit ...... zu tun habe...."
Inzwischen kotzt mich der ganze Schei.. an.
Hoffentlich wird diesen ..... endlich das Handwerk gelegt.
Auch ein Rechtsanwalt mit einer Postfachadresse ist für mich nicht nur unseriös, sondern auch so ein .... !!

_editiert siehe NUB tf/mod _ 
Schönes WE an alle


----------



## Bremsklotz (9 Oktober 2004)

@Gast



> Habe lediglich erwähnt "...das ich das Gefühl habe immer ob telefonisch oder per Mail mit [] zu tun habe...."


Wie würdest du denn reagieren, wenn jemand umgekehrt mit dir so am Telefon spricht?
Ich glaube, du würdest noch pampiger werden, als die Dame, die du nämlich indirekt so bezeichnet hast.
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich das Geschäftsgebaren von Bonus.net ok finde, denn mein Enkelkind ist auch betroffen.


> Auch ein Rechtsanwalt mit einer Postfachadresse


Du findest die Adresse, sogar mit Faxnummer in Klicktel, also mit Sicherheit dann auch im normalen Tel.-Buch.
Die Postanschrift sollte allerdings auch auf dem Briefkopf stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2004)

Leute ich hoffe das die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich einschreitet und Bonus net das Handwerk legt,denn nach 8Mon wird man müde und ist trotz Anwalt am Ende mit den Nerven.Aber ich beführchte das die mit anderen Namen wieder auftauchen und wenn man Pech hat hängt man wieder am Hacken von Herrn K[].Das ist eigendlich meine grösste Angst die ich hab.Trost an der ganzen Sache (Sorry ist nicht ironisch)man ist nicht alleine wie man am Anfang dachte.Gruss Rosi.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2004)

Zur Telefonnummer von Rechtsanwalt H.... kann ich nur sagen das die auf dem Briefkopf angegebene nur eine Tonbandansage ist das alle Plätze momentan besetzt wären sehr seltsam für eine Anwaltskanzlei oder????
Bei der Auskunft bekam ich dann eine total andere Telefonnummer , hab dort allerdings noch nicht angerufen.Noch mal kurz zum Mahnbescheid die 14täg.Frist  ist  bei mir längst abgelaufen. Hab auch auf meinen Brief an Rechtsanwalt H.... keine Anwort bekommen.
Anja


----------



## Bremsklotz (10 Oktober 2004)

@Anja

Die Tel.-Nr. auf dem Briefkopf ist eine 0180 ....
Bei der Auskunft wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich die Festnetznummer bekommen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

kann irgendwie nicht verstehen, warum immer noch leute da versuchen
anzurufen... habt ihr alle geld zu viel. Die können euch doch gar nichts,
warum gebt ihr dann geld für telefonate aus. lest euch doch einfach
die beiträge hier mal in ruhe durch, dann solltet ihre wissen wie man
sich zu verhalten hat.
und zu rosi: einen grösseren schwachsinn habe ich wirklich noch nicht gehört und sorry, würde an deiner stelle doch mal über verfolgungswahn nachdenken...

einer, der es überstanden hat


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2004)

"Doch G. H. mag an so viele böswillige Nachbarn nicht recht glauben. "Das Geschäftsmodell muss nicht unbedingt auf Betrug angelegt sein, möglicherweise werden nur die Prozesse nicht ordentlich abgewickelt", so der Verbraucherschützer."

soll ich nu lachen oder weinen?
meine schwester hat(e) nich ma ne i-net verbindung, um sich anzumelden (würde Sie auch nie machen!)

Asozial!

_editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> @Anja
> 
> Die Tel.-Nr. auf dem Briefkopf ist eine 0180 ....
> Bei der Auskunft wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich die Festnetznummer bekommen haben.



Kann gut sein hab sowieso keine Lust mehr dort anzurufen.Bekam heute zweite rote Karte von Rechtsanwalt H.... aber immer noch keine Reaktion auf meinen Brief. Warte jetzt einfach ab was noch kommt. Anja


----------



## hirnlego (12 Oktober 2004)

Die armen Betreiber von Bonus.net: von der Verbraucherzentrale verfolgt, von ihren Kunden geprellt und dann noch diese schlimme Hetzjagd der Presse. Mir kamen die Tränen als ich das hier las:

http://www.affiliate.de/affiliate-quizionaer-jens-kunath.htm


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2004)

hirnlego schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.affiliate.de/affiliate-quizionaer-jens-kunath.htm





			
				J. K. plauderte und einer schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil meine parallel gestartete Plattform 4men damals ein _sehr lukratives Geschäft _war



...eines der Gründe, warum das Thema Bonus.net und J. K. hier in Dialerhilfe.de so gut aufgehoben sind - *4men*, Partner und Mitverdiener über Crosskirk mit 100% bewiesenen Autodialern, vor dem 15.08.2003. Ich erinnere mich dabei nur zu gut an *topjoy* bzw. *gratisbordel*.***.
Die Werbung (Banner) für den Missbrauch der damaligen 0190er Nummern (z. B. im Sommer 2002) wurde übrigens von dem Firmenverbund Platinum Vision GmbH / Orangemedia GmbH / Care GmbH realisiert und z. B. auf der T-Online-Startseite geschaltet.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

*Antwort von RA Hansen*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe heute von meinem Anwalt ein Fax bekommen, welches RA Hansen an ihn gesandt hat. Ich möchte es an dieser Stelle einmal zitieren, um zu zeigen, wie hartnäckig die Jungs und Mädels von Bonus Net sein können.

Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege xxxx,

Bezug nehmend auf ihr Schreiben vom 20.09.2001 darf ich Ihnen zur Erläuterung folgendes mitteilen:
Die Angabe der persönlichen Daten drängt die Annahme auf, dass Ihre Mandatschaft selbst diese Registrierung ausgefüllt hat.
Insofern habe ich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Veranlassung von der Geltendmachung meiner Forderung abzusehen.
Sollte Ihre Mandatschaft dennoch sicher sein, dass diese Registrierung weder von ihr noch von einer anderen ihr bekannten Person durchgeführt wurde, so teilen Sie mir dies bitte binnen 14 Tagen mit. In diesem Falle muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Person, die sich mit den Daten Ihrer Mandatschaft bediente, einen Betrug begehen wollte und zwar zum Nachteil Ihrer Mandatschaft oder zum Nachteil meiner Mandatin. In dem Fall ist es auch im Interesse Ihrer Mandatschaft, dass ich die mir vorliegenden Daten der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergebe, damit auf dem strafrechtlichen Weg über die IP-Adresse der Verantwortliche ermittelt werden kann. 

Mit freundlichen kollegialen Grüssen usw. usw.

Zitat Ende


Interessant ist das Datum an dem mein Anwalt sich an Herrn Hansen gewendet haben soll (20.09.2001). Man muss bedenken, dass die Sache mit Bonus Net erst Anfang 2004 bei mir begonnen hat. Entweder ist dies ein Standardschreiben des Anwaltes, in dem lediglich die Adresse etc. geändert werden, oder man hat sich vertippt (wovon ich nicht ausgehe). Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die IP Adresse jedem Rechner fest zugeteilt ist, oder ob sie variiert (meines Erachtens nach schon). Wir wählen uns analog über Arcor bzw. Freenet im Call by Call Verfahren ein. Wäre schön, wenn mir dies jemand bestätigen könnte. Also auf in die nächste Runde. Euch allen alles Gute und wie gesagt: DURCHHALTEN !!!!!


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Thorsten1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die IP Adresse jedem Rechner fest zugeteilt ist, oder ob sie variiert (meines Erachtens nach schon).


Normale User ohne eigene feste IP, erhalten bei jedem Anwahlvorgang eine andere dynamisch 
vergebene  IP vom Provider.  Nur diese kennen  die Zuordnung von Userdaten und IP,  die nur an 
Strafverfolgungsbehörden bei Verdacht von Straftaten weitergegeben werden dürfen ,
 aber niemals an Privatunternehmen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

*IP Adresse*

Dies bedeutet, dass ich als "normaler" User keine feste, sondern eine immer wieder variierende IP Adresse bekomme ? Kann man denn dann überhaupt Rückschlüsse auf den Benutzer ziehen ?


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

*Re: IP Adresse*



			
				Thorsten 1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies bedeutet, dass ich als "normaler" User keine feste, sondern eine immer wieder variierende IP Adresse bekomme ?


Ja, spätestens alle 24 Stunden. 


			
				Thorsten 1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn dann überhaupt Rückschlüsse auf den Benutzer ziehen ?


Ja, kann man, da die Zuordung User -> IP über einen bestimmten Zeitraum gespeichert wird.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2004)

*Re: IP Adresse*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kann man,


Aber nicht von Privatpersonen oder -unternehmen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

*IP Adresse*

bedeutet das, das Bonus Net sich gar nicht mit der IP Adresse an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden kann wenden kann ?


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

*Re: IP Adresse*



			
				Thorsten 1970 schrieb:
			
		

> bedeutet das, das Bonus Net sich gar nicht mit der IP Adresse an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden kann wenden kann ?


Völlig falsche Schlußfolgerung.
Wenn jemand in der Absicht, nicht zu bezahlen, die Dienstleistung von bonus.net in Anspruch nimmt, dann begeht der einen Betrug. Wenn bonus.net diesen Betrug anzeigt, so wird der Staatsanwalt auch ermitteln, wer der Betrüger ist.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

*Re: IP Adresse*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bonus.net diesen Betrug anzeigt,



Na,  da warten ja schon alle gespannt drauf ......

.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Oktober 2004)

Ein recht interessanter Stimmungsbericht zu Bonus.net :

http://www.ciao.de/bonus_net__1192724

cp


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

*IP Adresse*

Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die sich weiter verhalten. Meinetwegen dürfen die sich ruhig an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden, ich denke das die Staatsanwaltschaft ja auch brennend an den Machenschaften von Bonus Net interessiert ist. Letztendlich muss Bonus Net dann ja auch Ihre Geschäftspraktiken offenlegen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

*bonusnet*

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten? 

Was ist zB mit denen von Euch, bei denen die letzte Mahnung mit der 14 Tages-Frist im Postkasten war - wie lange ist das her, und habt ihr noch mal was gehört vom Hansen? 

Meines Wissens hat der gute RA noch keinen einzigen Mahnbescheid rausgeschickt. Alles Bluff?oder


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe bereits vier!! letzte!!! Mahnungen bekommen. Vor drei Wochen versuchte es Hansen noch einmal per Mail. Ich habe noch nie geantwortet, sondern gleich Strafanzeige gegen Hansen und Bonusnet wegen wiederholten versuchten Betrug erstattet.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

auster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bereits vier!! letzte!!! Mahnungen bekommen. ...Strafanzeige wegen wiederholten versuchten Betrug erstattet.


Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Anzeige so keiner entgegengenommen oder gar umgesetzt hat - nur weil einer mehrfach an seine Version des Sachverhalts erinnert, entsteht nicht jedes Mal der Verdacht eines neuen Tatvorsatzes! Also, doppelt gemoppelt hilft hier auch nicht besser.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

die Anzeige wegen wiederholten Betrug bezieht sich NICHT auf die vier letzten Mahnungen. Bonusnet und Konsorten wollten mich durch mehrere,  von einander unabhängig entstandenen, "angeblichen Vertragsverpflichtungen" abzocken.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

O.k. dann tatsächlich mehrere Tatvorsätze!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hier noch ein "Mutmacher" für alle, die Bonusnet einschüchtert oder einschüchtern lässt. Wie man sieht, wird etwas gegen diese [] getan. Aber es dauert halt. Nicht verzagen und NICHTS BEZAHLEN, auch wenn Hansen noch so droht. Das sind lauter "Windeier". Wie gesagt, ich bekam nach der letzten Mahnung wieder eine letzte Mahnung, aber keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Und je mehr Hansen droht, obwohl er um die [] Machenschaften von Bonusnet weiß, desto weniger kann er sich auf seinen Anwaltstatus berufen und sich herausreden. Das sagt auch eine Ermittlungsbehörde. 
Die nachstehende Benachrichtigung der Hamburger Kripo ist ganz aktuell.


Sehr geehrter Herr,

die Polizei Hamburg hat ihre Mail erhalten und nimmt diese zur Kenntnis.
An hiesiger Dienststelle werden die Ermittlungen bezüglich der Firmen
Bonusnet GmbH und Bonusnet Verlagsgesellschaft geführt. 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ist ebenso über den Sachverhalt 
in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden und führt unter dem Az.:[] ein
Sammelverfahren.
Sowohl von die Polizei als auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg werden alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft,um schnellst möglich zu einem Ergebnis zu gelangen. Ich würde Sie bitten, mich darüber zu informieren, bei welcher Behörde Sie Anzeige erstattet haben und falls vorhanden auch das dazugehörige Aktenzeichen zu benennen.


Sie können mich wie folgt erreichen:

[]

Mit freundlichem Gruß

[]

*[Virenscanner: 2 Worte sowie Aktenzeichen/Namen/Tel.-Nr./Mail-Adresse etc. entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

*Bonusnet*

HI zusammen,

ich hab das auch alles mitgemacht mit der Fa.Bonusnet und es zur Anzeige gebracht, heute habe ich Antwort von dem dubiosen Anwalt Hansen erhalten und da steht tatsächlich es könne alle Mahnungen als gegenstandslos betrachtet werden hat wohl kalte füße bekommen frechgirns wehrt euch bloß weiter gegen die FA.Bonusnet und RA Hansen.

gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich finde das eigentlich witzig, was sich bonus.net einfallen läßt, um an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen. Die Hemmschwelle sinkt offensichtlich immer mehr.
Ich hab die gleiche Prozedur hinter mir, also Rechnungen und diverse Mahnungen.
Der Spaßfaktor ist aber deshalb so hoch, weil bonus. net mir mitgeteilt hat, dass ein Vertrag mittels Callcenter zustande kam. 
Ich hab dann erstmal gefragt, wer denn Bonus. net ist!
Herr Hansen meinte dann in seinem 1. Anschreiben, ich hätte den Abschluss via PC getätigt!?
Auf meine Bitte hin, sich doch mit seiner Mandantin zu einigen, revidierte Herr Hansen seinen PC-Vorschlag und legte sich dann doch auf das Callcenter fest. 
Jetzt spielte er alle juristische Trümpfe aus und teilte mir doch glatt meine persönlichen Daten, wie Name und Adresse, mit. Ich war erschüttert und gleichzeitig voller Respekt, vor so viel dedektivischem Spürsinn!! 
Mein erster Gedanke war, mittels einstweiliger Verfügung alle Telefonbücher in Deutschland vernichten zu lassen.
Als einen genialen Schachzug auf höchstem juristischem Niveau kann man aber die Angabe meines, frei erfundenen, Geburtsdatum bezeichnen. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht Klage einreichen soll, weil meine Familie jetzt immer über mich lacht und bonus. net mich doch so viel älter gemacht hat.))

Gruß, Jörg!


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Angabe meines, frei erfundenen, Geburtsdatum


Weißt Du noch, wo Du mal dieses Geburtsdatum angegeben hast?

Ich z. B. verwende für verschiedene Rubriken verschiedene Datumangaben. So weiß ich z. B., wem ich den 01.01.1967 mitteile oder den 16.01.1972. Nur bei ernsthaften Verträgen, also denjenigen, wo das Geburtsdatum zur Legitimation im Rechtsverkehr eine Rolle spielt, verwende ich das Echte.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*Quizionaer*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe vom Rechtsanwalt Hansen ein Schreiben bekommen, in dem ich nun 169 Euro zahlen soll.

Damals (21.06.04) habe ich mich bei Quizionär registriert, allerdings kam nie ein Hinweis über die Gebühren.

Ziemlich doof, oder?! Da die nicht meine Kontoverbindung und auch nicht meine private Anschrift haben - kann man da was machen?

Wer hat bereits Erfahrung mit Quizionaer - Rechtsanwalt Hansen und Widersprüchen?

Ich will Widerspruch einlegen, doch habe noch nicht so recht Erfahrung...

Sophie


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Quizionaer*



			
				sophiel. schrieb:
			
		

> Da die nicht meine Kontoverbindung und auch nicht meine private Anschrift haben.


Wie konnte Dir dann der Hansen schreiben?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Ich bin nie von diesem Callcenter angerufen, geschweige nach meinem Geburtsdatum gefragt worden. Die sind wirklich unglaublich einfältig bei bonus.net.
Gruß, Jörg!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Ja. Einfach Klagen.Ich meine nicht über das Gericht -> ist sehr teuer.
Gehe in den Wiederspruch.Kann sein dass Du keine Antwort erhälst.Einfach Nochmal einen Hinweis schicken auf den Wiederspruch.
Kann sein das eine Mahnung von eienen Rechtsanwalt kommt.Nicht darauf reagieren.
Weitere Hinweise unter w*w.computerbild.de und w*w.planetopia.de.
Oder einfach zu Deiner Verbraucherzentrale gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Strafanzeigen sind im Gegensatz zu Zivilklagen KOSTENLOS. Allerdings ist eine Strafanzeige nur bei einem Verdacht auf eine Straftat angebracht. Aber in diesen Fällen besteht weit mehr als nur der Verdacht einer Straftat. Also bei der Hamburger Polizei ANZEIGEN!!! IST KOSTENLOS!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

*Rechtsanwalt Frank Hansen*

Nachdem letzten Brief, den ich vom Hr. Hansen bekommen habe, müsste ich ein formular ausfüllen und in dem versichern, dass ich nicht selbst die Anmeldung bei Fa. Bonus-net gemacht habe. Ich habe danach von der Polizei ein mail gehabt, ich soll bitte Hr. Hansen nach seine Anschrift fragen. Herr Hansen hat mir nach fast 1 Monat geantwortet und genau die gleiche Adresse wie auf seine Briefe angegeben. mit einem Postfach natürlich und diese 0180 telefonnummer. Aber seht mal was ich in Anwaltskammer Hamburg gefunden habe. Der Herr Frank. J Hansen mit ein andere Telefon nummer und ganz andere Adresse!!!!!! Ist das nicht komish? Also ich weiß auch nicht, ob der richtige Rechtsanwalt Hansen vom sein Glück schon weiß? oder ob es sich um der gleche Person handelt? 
Hier ist diese Link ...Also wenigstens können wir uns endlich mit Ihm persönlich im Verbindung setzen.
http://www.rechtsanwaltskammerhamburg.de/
dann click mal auf anwaltsverzeichniss und dann einfach die Name Hansen angeben.


----------



## Bremsklotz (26 Oktober 2004)

*RA Hansen*

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass die Adresse eine ganz andere ist?
Auf den Briefköpfen ist nur die Postfachnummer, von da kannst du überhaupt nicht auf die Adresse schließen und das gleiche gilt sinngemäß für die 01801.... Servicenummer, übrigens zum Ortstarif.
In der Adressliste der Anwaltskammer ist nun seine Hausanschrift mit Tel. und Faxnummer. Das hättest du auch im Tel.-Buch bzw. Klicktel gefunden.
Das ist also die gleiche Person.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

Aber warum hat er auf seine Briefe eine Nummer, die fast nie antwortet, und nicht die gleiche nummer , wie in der Liste???? Das verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2004)

Weil Telefonnummern nichts zur Sache tun - Widersprüche und andere Belange mit Klärungsbedarf sind generell schriftlich zu erledigen!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

*Habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen!*

Habe auch eine Rechnung von Bonus.net bekommen, naja oder eher 2 mit 2 vers. kundennummern auf den gleichen Namen. Darauf hin rief ich dort auch an, eine sehr nett frau erklärte mir dann das ich 2x von dem Telfeonzenter von Bonu.net angerufen geworden sei und 2 mal unterlagen angefordert hätte womit ich automatisch einen 12 Monats vertrag ingegangen sei, und sollte dies auch  eides bezahlen! Nach einer vielzahl von Mahnung, Drothe mir nun der Anwalt, und in dem Brief wieder rum Stand das ich auf der Internet Seite von Bonus.net angemldet hätte! ÄIch rufe Morgen mal an beim Anwalt und Frage ob er sich für witzig hält mit der show die er hier abzieht mit der Firma Bonus.net!

Micha
ICQ. 74201240


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen!*



			
				shohreh schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Nummer, die fast nie antwortet...





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Telefonnummern nichts zur Sache tun - Widersprüche und andere Belange mit Klärungsbedarf sind generell schriftlich zu erledigen!


... und genau deshalb, weil die Telefonate in der Regel sachlich nicht dienlich sind ...





			
				Micha schrieb:
			
		

> ÄIch rufe Morgen mal an beim Anwalt und Frage ob er sich für witzig hält ...



... Leutz, spart Euch die Telefongebühr!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Stimmt hast irgendwo recht! Wenn man die Firma jetzt auf Betrug verklagt, was passiert den dann genau?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Firma jetzt auf Betrug verklagt, was passiert den dann genau?


Betrug ist ein Straftatbestand, dazu muss man die Firma bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft anzeigen. Nichts da mit Verklagen, Verklagen tut bei einer (als fuer eine) Straftat (durch die Staatsanwaltschaft befundene Handlung) die Staatsanwaltschaft. Du kannst nur in Zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheiten klagen, z.B. auf Schadenersatz wg der schlaflosen Naechte, die Dir deren Handlungen  bereiten (was vermutlich wenig Erfolgsaussichten haette)
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Hi, harre immer noch der Dinge die da kommen. Bin überrascht wieviel neue Einträge in so kurzer Zeit dazu kamen. Hat irgendwer schon einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten?????????????????????? Gruß Anja  :-?


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2004)

Anja schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer schon einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten?


Einige schreiben davon, doch noch keiner hat´s gesehen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2004)

*TV-Beitrag: Bonus.net Geschädigte bitte melden!*

Wir suchen Menschen, die sich als Opfer der Firma Bonus.net fühlen und eventuell über ihre Erfahrungen in einem TV-Beitrag erzählen würden. Wir sind interessiert an seriösen Hintergrundinformationen. Melden Sie sich: [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht , siehe NUB 
Aktionen dieser Art nur in vorheriger  Abstimmung mit den Betreibern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 
modaction _


----------



## Roeslin (16 November 2004)

*Quizionär und seine Machenschaften....*

Hallo,

bin auch indirekt Geschädigter, denn an die Adresse meiner Tochter kam heute eine "Letzte Mahnung" von RA Hansen einen Betrag in Höhe von insgesamt über 150 EUR (!) zu bezahlen. Ich war total geschockt, als ich die Zeilen las, denn ich wußte von dem allen nichts, was meine Tochter in ihrer Minderbemittlung über das Internet für private Angaben getätigt hatte... Irgendwelche Vormahnungen oder Zahlungserinnerungen kamen hier bei uns niemals an. Ich hatte jedenfalls keine in der Post. Ich rief heute bei dieser RA-Kanzlei an und sie sagten mir, dass Mahnungen an die angegebene Email-Adresse gingen, was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann, denn es kamen keine an. Kann sein, dass es vom Server sowieso als Spam gar nicht erst zugestellt wurde... ich weiß es aber nicht genau.
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Bin überrascht, dass es schon mehreren so erging und dieser "Club" einschließlich ihrem juristischen Rechtsbeistand schon ganz schön bekannt ist.... 
Zufällig fand ich dann eure Seite und Forum, man fühlt sich nicht alleine   

Gruß, Roeslin


----------



## sascha (16 November 2004)

Dicke Warnung vor bonus.net gerade in ARD PlusMinus.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

Schade, hab's zu spät gelesen, als es schon vorbei war.... 
ich werde morgen bei der Verbraucherschutzstelle hier bei uns im Ort anrufen und einen Termin für ein Gespräch ausmachen...

Seltsamerweise wird in der "letzten Mahnung" eine Rechnungsnummer aufgeführt, obwohl hier nie irgendwelche Rechnungen ankamen und auch keine Mahnungen... ich werde wohl den Kampf ansagen. :argue: 

Gruß,
Roeslin


----------



## Roeslin (17 November 2004)

Das war mein Beitrag eben... ich vergaß nur, mich vorher einzuloggen   

Gruß,
Roeslin


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

Roeslin schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich werde wohl den Kampf ansagen.


Wieso, das haben doch die Bonusnetter mit ihrem Hansen bereits gemacht - für Dich (und die vielen anderen Betroffenen) bleibt nun nur dem entsprechend zu be- oder entgegenen.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 November 2004)

Öffentlich-rechtliche Unterstützung:

ARD-PlusMinus vom 16.11.2004:
Unseriöse Telefonwerbung
Infomaterial mit Folgen

SWR | 16.11.2004 | 21.55

Wenn das Telefon kingelt und sich Bonus.net meldet, ist Vorsicht geboten. Die Firma bietet für 5,- € pro Monat die Mitgliedschaft in einem Rabattclub an. Bei 350 Partnerunternehmen könne man billiger einkaufen.

Call-Center sollen dafür Mitglieder werben. Doch schon, wer sich nur Infomaterial schicken lässt, tappt in die Falle. Kurz darauf folgt meist eine Rechnung: 60,- € Jahresbeitrag für eine Mitgliedschaft, die mancher gar nicht abgeschlossen hat. [plusminus rät: Zurück an den Absender damit.
Für diese Mitgliederwerbung erhält Bonus.net ein Minus.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Thorsten1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute von meinem Anwalt ein Fax bekommen, welches RA Hansen an ihn gesandt hat. Ich möchte es an dieser Stelle einmal zitieren, um zu zeigen, wie hartnäckig die Jungs und Mädels von Bonus Net sein können.
> 
> ...



...und das war eine e-mail des genannten Rechtsanwaltes an mich...


Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Die Angabe der persönlichen Daten drängt die Annahme auf, dass Sie selbst die Registrierung durchgeführt haben. Insofern habe ich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Veranlassung von der Geltendmachung meiner Forderung abzusehen.

Sollten Sie dennoch sicher sein, dass diese Registrierung weder von Ihnen noch von einer anderen Ihnen bekannten Person durchgeführt wurde, so teilen Sie mir dies bitte bis zum 02.11.2004 mit. In diesem Fall muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Person, die sich Ihrer Daten bediente, einen Betrug begehen wollte und zwar entweder zu Ihrem Nachteil oder zum Nachteil meiner Mandantin. In dem Fall ist es auch in Ihrem Interesse, dass ich die mir vorliegenden Daten der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergebe, damit auf dem strafrechtlichen Weg über die IP-Adresse der Verantwortliche ermittelt werden kann.

Ich sehe bis zum 02.11.2004 nunmehr entweder der Zahlung des offenen Betrages oder einer Bestätigung für meine Übergabe des Vorgangs an die Staatsanwaltschaft entgegen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hansen
Rechtsanwalt

Tel.: 01801-184 166*
Fax: 01801-184 177*
09:00 h - 18:00 h


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ... bis zum 02.11.2004 nunmehr entweder der Zahlung des offenen Betrages
> 2 ... Bestätigung für meine Übergabe des Vorgangs an die Staatsanwaltschaft entgegen.



1. Bezahlen und Forderung anerkennen oder 2. nicht bezahlen, fein aus dem Schneider sein und Hansen selbst eine Strafanzeige erstatten lassen ....

.... mit einer IP von vor sehr langer Zeit  :rotfl:


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bezahlen und Forderung anerkennen oder 2. nicht bezahlen, fein aus dem Schneider sein und Hansen selbst eine Strafanzeige erstatten lassen ....
> 
> .... mit einer IP von vor sehr langer Zeit  :rotfl:



Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Hansen das durchzieht. Wenn er keine Anzeige abgibt, könnte man ihn ja noch im Nachgang mit der geführten Korrespondenz wegen Strafvereitelung ranhängen.
Eigentlich kann er nur verlieren. Er kann lediglich beeinflussen, mit welcher Wucht™ er aufschlägt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn er keine Anzeige abgibt, könnte man ihn ja noch im Nachgang mit der geführten Korrespondenz wegen Strafvereitelung ranhängen.


Das glaube ich nicht, er ist ja nicht geschädigt. Und wenn ihm seine Mandantin keinen Auftrag zur Anzeigenerstattung erteilt hat, dann sehe ich für ihn auch keinen Handlungsbedarf.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/258.html


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er äußert ja gegenüber dem vermeindlichen Kunden, gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft tätig zu werden, so das der vermeindliche Kunde eigentlich nicht tätig werden müßte um die Sache zur Anzeige zu bringen.
Wenn er aber nicht tätig würde, dann wäre eine Strafverfolgung verhindert, womit eigentlich eine Strafvereitelung gegeben wäre.

Anyway, die IP dürfte älter als 80 Tage und somit Wertlos™ sein.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

*Re: Antwort von RA Hansen*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Anyway, die IP dürfte älter als 80 Tage und somit Wertlos™ sein.


Eben, und da das auch ein Anwalt aus der Szene wissen sollte, kann man das abhaken unter: _".... wo nix ist, geht nix!"_ Obwohl - Deinen Gedankengang finde ich gar nicht mal so abwegig.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

Auch ich habe bereits eine Letzte mahnung erhalten.
Heute rief sogar eine Dame von der besagten Kanzlei an, um "die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen". Das Gespräch wurde meinerseits vorzeitig beendet.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich mich da nie angemeldet habe...
Wo verdammt nochmal haben die meine Telefonnumer her und dürfen Kanzleien einfach so anrufen???  :-?


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo verdammt nochmal haben die meine Telefonnumer her...


Die wurde entweder von irgend jemandem in deren System eingegeben oder die haben sie über Deine Adresse, die ja bei denen gespeichert ist, heraus gefungen (das geht auch, wenn man nicht im Telefonbuch steht).


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .... dürfen Kanzleien einfach so anrufen?


Warum nicht? Du hast einen Telefonanschluss zur Kommunikation, wer was von Dir will, ruft Dich eben an (wenn er die Nummer hat).


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

*Bonusnet*

Hallo,
ich habe bereits die zweite "letzte Außergerichtliche" Mahnung des Rechtsanwaltes Hanssen erhalten.
Ich vermute  das die Fa. Bonusnet die Adressen von irgendeinem Versandhandel wie ...... bekommen haben.
Die mir aufgelisteten Daten lassen darauf schliessen.
Wäre prima wenn Ihr das mal Prüfen könntet. Vieleicht bekommen wir auf diese Weise den Versandhandel heraus.
Ich habe bei der Polizei Hamburg Anzeige wegen Betruges gestellt.

Gruß

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

Ich noch mal,
wegen der editierung: Versandhandel [...edit...]

PS: Laßt euch nicht vera............

Gruß

_Und nun ich wegen der Editierung: Die Namen wurden seitens tf komplett entfernt. Da bedarf es keiner erneuten Nachbesserung, auch nicht mit eindeutig angedeuteten Firmennamen. Wenn tf es für sinnvoll gehalten hätte, dass das so stehenbleiben sollte, hätte er es entsprechend stehenlassen.

Gruß
Dino/mod

PS: Nee, wir lassen uns nicht vera.........._


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2004)

*Re: Bonusnet*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre prima wenn Ihr das mal Prüfen könntet.


Wer, IHR und vorallem, zu welchem Preis? Gratis lässt Du das doch schon erledigen und nur DAS ist auch gut so:





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei der Polizei Hamburg Anzeige wegen Betruges gestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

Passend zu diesem Thread gibt es was neues aus Hamburg: TV Winner vs. Bonus.net


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

*quizionaer*

rechtsanwalt hansen hat mir ein schreiben über meine firmenadresse geschickt...


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2004)

*Re: quizionaer*



			
				sophiel schrieb:
			
		

> rechtsanwalt hansen hat mir ein schreiben über meine firmenadresse geschickt...


...und weiter?


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

hawking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma Bonus.net gemacht?
> Habe eine Rechnung bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann!
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.



Auch ich habe etliche Rechnungen und Mahnungen davon 2 letzte Mahnungen eines Herr ..... bekommen , habe die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben und werde falls ich nochmals von der Firma Bonus net belästigt werde ebenfalls bei der polizei Strafanzeige stellen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube, endlich tut sich was. Heute habe ich von der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt bekommen, dass gegen Bonunet, Hansen und Konsorten, ein Verfahren eingeleitet wurde. Anscheinend haben die unzähligen Strafanzeigen doch etwas bewirkt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir sind im Anwaltlichen Kontakt wegen Bonus.net.
Nach der letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung namen wir rechtilichen Beistand.
Fazit bis jetzt ist, daß wir bonus.net aufgefordert haben via der gespeicherten IP festzustellen, wer sich da wohl vermeindlich angemeldet hat.
Vor 2 Tagen bekam ich eine Antwort über meinen Anwalt.
Da stand doch auf einmal eine Auflistung, von wäwäwä.ripe.net,
und irgendwas von einer IP.
ABER.
Lasst euch daraufhin nicht verarschen, diesen Schrieb kann jeder Zusammenstellen.
Achtet darauf, daß auch der Briefkopf von eurem Provider incl. der richtigen dazugehörigen Kundennummer überein stimmt.

Ich halt euch mal somit am laufenden...

gruss
chris


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2004)

Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit bis jetzt ist, daß wir bonus.net aufgefordert haben via der gespeicherten IP festzustellen, wer sich da wohl vermeindlich angemeldet hat.
> Vor 2 Tagen bekam ich eine Antwort über meinen Anwalt.
> Da stand doch auf einmal eine Auflistung, von wäwäwä.ripe.net,
> und irgendwas von einer IP.



Ob *Bonus.net* oder *TV Winner*, was Chris da schreibt, kann ich nur bestätigen. Erst in der letzten Woche hatte ich wegen der durchaus verfügbaren IP-Adressen bei TV Winner angefragt - als Ergebnis wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass man damit in der Lage sei, wenn es hart auf hart käme, den genutzten Internetprovider festzustellen. Chris hat´s schon geschrieben - das kann doch jeder! ....und weiter?
Ich glaube, die Hamburger sind entweder etwas balabala oder eigentlich gar nicht an der Verfolgung der IP-Adresse interessiert, soll heißen: die sind gar nicht in der Lage, die wirklich genutzte Einwahlörtlichkeit, geschweige denn den tatsächlichen Vertragspartner festzustellen.



			
				Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst euch nicht verarschen....


 :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*einfach nicht reagieren*

also ich habs glaube ich hinter mir.
nach meiner letzten mahnung von denen habe ich es aufgeben darauf zuregieren ich hatte einfach keine lust mehr, ich dachte mir, ich tu einfach mal garnichts, mal schauen was passiert... und???? ich habe seit fünf monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört.... 
freu mich aber trotzdem das es anscheinend endlich ein verfahren gegen diese firma gibt,
ich wünsche euch alles viel glück in dieser angelegenheit
kopf hoch
busso


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

@Technoparty17

naja. da wär ich mir jetz mal nicht so sicher.
auf die ersten paar mahnungen haben wir auch nicht reagiert (Zeitraum bis zur letzten Mahnung ca. 4-5Monate)
Und Bonus.net ist sehr geduldsam.
Ein Tipp von meinem Rechtsanwalt;
lasse die Frist der letzten außergerichtlichen NICHT verstreichen.
Denn dann kann es zu 99% rechtlich möglich sein, dir einen Gerichtsvollzieher zu schicken.
Der treibt dann die 60 EURO + X ein, und dann fang mal zu klagen an.

Würd ich mir mal so auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Also, an alle die eine IP von Bonus.net angefordert haben. Und evtl. von denen schon eine Antwort (Blanko-Papier-Ausdruck) bekommen haben.
Könnte diese IP Vorlage so aussehen:

hxxp://www.schwarzl.at/ipcheck.html

bitte die xx in tt wandeln. 
Hoff ich verstoße so nich gegen die Board-Regeln.

Damit kann jeder dieses Formular anfertigen, daß die von Bonus verschicken.
Nur blöd daß daraufhin doch einige reinfallen.

Mal gucken wie weit wir gegen diese vorgehen.

Gibt es schon eine art Sammelklage oder ähnliche Rechtsanwältliche Vorgänge?
Mein Anwalt würd sich über Info´s diesbezüglich freuen!

grüsse
chris


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon eine art Sammelklage oder ähnliche Rechtsanwältliche Vorgänge?
> Mein Anwalt würd sich über Info´s diesbezüglich freuen!


Wenn du einen Anwalt hast , müßte er wissen, dass es keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland gibt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

j.


----------



## berend2805 (27 Dezember 2004)

@ gast von heute 15:04:

Wenn es keinen vollstreckbaren Titel gibt (z. B. aufgrund eines Vollstreckungsbescheids), dann kann der Gerichtsvollzieher weder zu 99 % noch zu 98 % noch zu überhaupt irgendeinem Prozentsatz das Geld eintreiben. Der Gerichtsvollzieher geht nur los, wenn er einen Auftrag hat  (vollstreckbaren Titel). Und wenn er den nicht hat, dann geht er auch nicht los, das bezahlt ihm nämlich keiner.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2004)

anonymer Schwätzer angeblich Chris  schrieb:
			
		

> Denn dann kann es zu 99% rechtlich möglich sein, dir einen Gerichtsvollzieher zu schicken.
> Der treibt dann die 60 EURO + X ein, und dann fang mal zu klagen an.


einen dümmeren Quatsch hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen, bevor ein Titel vorliegt 
geht kein GV auf Wanderschaft (wie schon im vorhergehenden Posting korrekt beschrieben) 

j.


----------



## berend2805 (27 Dezember 2004)

@gast von heute 15:04:

Im übrigen kann ich Dir nur raten, entweder Deinem Rechtsanwalt richtig zuzuhören oder Dir einen Anwalt zu suchen, der auch Jura studiert hat. Das, was Du hier erzählst, hat er bestimmt nicht beim Studium gelernt, das weiß selbst ich ohne Studium, dass das Unsinn ist:

1. Was sollte man denn wohl tun, wenn man die Frist der letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung *nicht *verstreichen lassen will, wie Dir Dein Anwalt empfohlen hat? Was ist die Alternative? Vielleicht bezahlen, vielleicht nochmal sagen, dass man nicht bezahlt? Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, was Du sagen willst.

2. Wenn der GV zu Dir kommt, dann hat er einen Titel (hatte ich ja schon mal ausgeführt), und wenn Du zahlst, ist gut, und wenn Du nicht zahlst, dann gibt es bestimmte festliegende Abläufe, wie es dann weitergeht.

3. Das Klagen anfangen müssen die anderen, nicht Du. Vorausgesetzt, Du hast einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen und hast dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt, dann geht die Sache zum Gericht, aber nicht auf Deine Initiative, sondern auf die des Antragstellers (Deines Gegners).


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

entweder hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder zu kompliziert geschrieben.
Lt. aussage von meinem Anwalt gibt es eine bestimmte Frist wo man Einspruch gegen diese Mahnwellen einreichen kann.
Das muß aber rechtlich abgesegnet an Bonus.net gehen, und nicht irgendein schrieb einer "Privat-Person" an diese Bonus Firma.

Ich will hier nur MEINE Erfahrung wiedergeben, und mit gegen Bonus.net helfen.
Daher verbitte ich mir irgendwelche Unterstellungen wegen meines Anwaltes. Der ist auf jeden Fall länger Tätig als hier jetzt die Meinungen aufkommen.

Wenn Bonus.net das Geld eintreiben mag, tun sie dies auch.
So die Aussage.

@berend2805
Deine Frage 1 sollte somit von mir beantwortet sein.
Fall´s nich. Ganz kurz. Nimm Dir einen Anwalt

zu 2.
Wenn der GV auf der Matte stehen sollte, mußt Du wohl oder übel erst mal den Betrag bezahlen, und dann gegen diesen Vertrag klagen (Anwaltlich).
Nur wird das schwieriger, da man ja durch verstreichen der Einspruch Frist eigentlich den Vertrag akzeptiert hat.

zu 3.
Klagen müssen in 1ter instanz die anderen. Aber das tun Sie schon durch die Mahnwellen.
Da ist dann jeder einzelne gefragt, ob er gleich zahlt.
Oder wie ich, einen Anwalt nimmt und gegen Bonus.net vorgeht.
Ob dies vor Gericht geht, ist fragwürdig.
Denn die paar Euro sind vom Streitwert eher gering. Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf einen Vergleich rauslaufen, indem Bonus.net den vermeindlichen Vertrag aufhebt.

@jupp11
Wegen der Sammelklage frage ich, da die Anwaltskosten doch höher sind
als die Rechnung von Bonus.net.
Darum möchte ich meinem Anwalt unterstützen, und so ein paar Euro sparen.
Ich bezahl aus Prinzip schon mal nicht. Weil ich eben wie so viele KEINEN Vertrag mit denen geschlossen haben.

PS: ich bin kein Anwalt, aber gebe meine Erfahrung preis.

gruss
chris


----------



## jupp11 (28 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Sammelklage frage ich, da die Anwaltskosten doch höher sind


Nochmal zum Mitschreiben , es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
wenn es jemand besser weiß, dann soll er den Gesetzestext  bzw. Prozeßordnung 
mit Angabe des Paragraphen zitieren.

j.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp von meinem Rechtsanwalt;
> lasse die Frist der letzten außergerichtlichen NICHT verstreichen.
> Denn dann kann es zu 99% rechtlich möglich sein, dir einen Gerichtsvollzieher zu schicken.
> Der treibt dann die 60 EURO + X ein, und dann fang mal zu klagen an.


Blödsinn. Gerichtsvollzieher übernehmen die staatliche Vollstreckung privater Titel nach der ZPO - und hier: § 704 ZPO steht ziemlich eindeutig, dass da ohne Titel nix läuft.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Anwalt würd sich über Info´s diesbezüglich freuen!


Klar, wenn die oben stehende Info von diesem stammt, braucht der auch Hilfe!


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> entweder hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder zu kompliziert geschrieben.


Nein, der Inhalt ist rechtlich falsch.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. aussage von meinem Anwalt gibt es eine bestimmte Frist wo man Einspruch gegen diese Mahnwellen einreichen kann.


Ich hätte gerne mal per PN die Mitteilung, in welchem Gesetz oder Urteil das steht. Vorab die Gegenfrage: Wozu soll Verjährung geregelt sein, wenn nicht zum abschließenden Ende von Forderungen, die bis dahin nicht anders geregelt wurden?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das muß aber rechtlich abgesegnet an Bonus.net gehen, und nicht irgendein schrieb einer "Privat-Person" an diese Bonus Firma.


Ohne weiteren Kommentar: Quatsch. Sonst stünde auf den Seiten hier immer der gleiche Satz: "Ohne Anwalt geht da nix." 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier nur MEINE Erfahrung wiedergeben, und mit gegen Bonus.net helfen.
> Daher verbitte ich mir irgendwelche Unterstellungen wegen meines Anwaltes. Der ist auf jeden Fall länger Tätig als hier jetzt die Meinungen aufkommen.


:rotfl:
(Wenn er das wirklich gesagt haben sollte ...)



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Bonus.net das Geld eintreiben mag, tun sie dies auch.
> So die Aussage.


Ok. Dann warten wir mal alle gemeinsam auf Klage oder Mahnbescheid - ohne diese Startschüsse seitens Bonusnet wird das nämlich nix ...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2.
> Wenn der GV auf der Matte stehen sollte, mußt Du wohl oder übel erst mal den Betrag bezahlen, und dann gegen diesen Vertrag klagen (Anwaltlich).
> Nur wird das schwieriger, da man ja durch verstreichen der Einspruch Frist eigentlich den Vertrag akzeptiert hat.


S. mein Posting hiervor. Aus einem "Vertrag" kommt der nicht, wenn nicht eine vollstreckbare Urkunde (Titel gem. ZPO) vorliegt. Versprochen!
Und sollte er das doch tun - nicht zahlen, sondern sofort die Polizei rufen. Dann ist der GV nämlich am Rande des Wahnsinns unterwegs, weit außerhalb der Kompetenzen.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zu 3.
> Klagen müssen in 1ter instanz die anderen. Aber das tun Sie schon durch die Mahnwellen.


Nein. eine "Mahnwelle" ist keine Klage. Frage deinen Anwalt. (Oder vielleicht besser den deines Nachbarn ...)



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ob dies vor Gericht geht, ist fragwürdig.


Nicht wirklich. Denn wenn Bonusnet einen Titel für einen Gerichtsvollzieher haben möchte, muss man dort diesen Weg gehen. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Denn die paar Euro sind vom Streitwert eher gering. Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf einen Vergleich rauslaufen, indem Bonus.net den vermeindlichen Vertrag aufhebt.


:gruebel: Verstehe ich nicht. 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich bin kein Anwalt, aber gebe meine Erfahrung preis.


Ich *bin* Anwalt - daher meine deutlichen Worte.

Und dir einen guten Rutsch ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp von meinem Rechtsanwalt;
> lasse die Frist der letzten außergerichtlichen NICHT verstreichen.
> Denn dann kann es zu 99% rechtlich möglich sein, dir einen Gerichtsvollzieher zu schicken.
> Der treibt dann die 60 EURO + X ein, und dann fang mal zu klagen an.


Ich hab ja auch meine Probleme mit dem Verständnis der Herren (und Damen) Juristen, aber irgendwie ist entweder Dein Anwalt nicht sonderlich helle, oder aber Du hast da etwas nicht verstanden. Deine Aussage  ist genau das selbe, wie wenn Du einen Würfel wirfst, und sagst, die geworfene Zahl sei nur zu 16,6% sicher. Obwohl Du sie bereits vor Augen hast. Entweder etwas ist möglich, oder halt nicht. Und so wie Du es schreibst, sind die restlichen 1% 100%ig sicher. Der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst dann, wenn man dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht widersprochen hat, oder die Verhandlung zu seinen Ungunsten ausgegangen ist. Aber der Anwalt freut sich bestimmt über die Beratungsgebühr, auch wenn vermutlich nie von Bonusnet ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird... 
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> .... auch wenn vermutlich nie von Bonusnet ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird...


So sehe ich das auch - die Anzeichen sprechen eher gegen die Absicht gerichtliche Schritte (beginnend mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid) einzuleiten. Es wird gefordert, gemahnt und versucht zu inkassieren; wer diesem Weg nachgibt, ist sein Geld los  -wer jedoch standhaft bleibt und diesem "Geschäftsmodell" ausdauernd trotzt, wird wohl am längeren Hebel sitzen. Letztlich greift dann womöglich wieder ein gern von mir zitierter Satz:





> ..wer das Geld hat, hat´s sagen!


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich greift dann womöglich wieder ein gern von mir zitierter Satz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wer es  haben will, muss klagen 8)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

@ Gast 27.12. 15.04 und 28.12. 12.25

"Ein Tipp von meinem Rechtsanwalt; 
lasse die Frist der letzten außergerichtlichen NICHT verstreichen. 
Denn dann kann es zu 99% rechtlich möglich sein, dir einen Gerichtsvollzieher zu schicken. 
Der treibt dann die 60 EURO + X ein, und dann fang mal zu klagen an. "

Da kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen: DAS kann kein Rechtsanwalt gesagt haben. Denn auf eine Mahnung eines Gläubigers hin wird kein Gerichtsvollzieher etwas unternehmen.

Zur Erläuterung zwei Links, die die Sache neutral und sehr ausführlich beschreiben:

zum aussergerichtlichen Mahnverfahren:
http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/mahnung/index.html

und zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren:
http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/

Zudem ist auf verschiedenen Internetseiten (von Rechtsanwälten) zu lesen, dass der Gläubiger vor der Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren auch prüfen soll, ob seine Forderung berechtigt ist bzw. ob seine Forderung im streitigen Verfahren als berechtigt durchkommen würde.

Ich nehme an (vielmehr ich hoffe), Ihr Anwalt wollte Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Sie die zweiwöchige Frist nach Eingang eines eventuellen Mahnbescheids (des Mahnbescheids im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, nicht die Mahnungen des Gläubigers) nicht ungenutzt versteichen lassen sollen. Lassen Sie diese Frist verstreichen, so kann dann in der Tat mal der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Türe stehen.
Wenn der aber mal vor der Türe steht, so haben Sie vorher gründlich gepennt (d. h. keinen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt) und DANN hilft Ihnen klagen auch nichts mehr.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Dezember 2004)

Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an (vielmehr ich hoffe), Ihr Anwalt wollte Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Sie die zweiwöchige Frist nach Eingang eines eventuellen Mahnbescheids (des Mahnbescheids im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, nicht die Mahnungen des Gläubigers) nicht ungenutzt versteichen lassen sollen. Lassen Sie diese Frist verstreichen, so kann dann in der Tat mal der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Türe stehen.
> Wenn der aber mal vor der Türe steht, so haben Sie vorher gründlich gepennt (d. h. keinen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt) und DANN hilft Ihnen klagen auch nichts mehr.


Auch noch nicht ganz richtig: 
Nach unwidersprochenem Mahnbescheid wird ein zweites Schreiben im gelben Umschlag zugestellt: *Der Vollstreckungsbescheid. *Und auch hier läuft wieder eine 2-Wochen-Einspruchs-Frist. 

Erst der, der zwei gelbe Umschläge binnen eines Monats ignoriert, sieht sich einem Titel gegenüber, mit dem der GV vorbei kommen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

das, was hier steht, ist ja zum Teil sehr "interessant". Denn bei Manchen hat bonusnet genau das erreicht, was sie erreichen wollten: Ängstlichkeit und Verunsicherung. Dabei ist alles WIRKLICH einfach. Ich selbst habe mehrere "letzte" Mahnungen erhalten und Post von zwei Inkassobüros bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich Bonusnet wegen versuchten Betrug und die beiden Inkassobüros wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug angezeigt. Und laut Staatsanwaltschaft und Anwaltskammer können sie sich nicht auf ihren Auftrag berufen, weil sie ganz genau um den Betrug wussten und somit vorsätzlich handelten. Es hilft also durchaus, wenn man dieser ...... die Stirn zeigt. ALSO: SOFORT ANEIGEN!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Kann es sein, daß Quizionaer nicht mehr existiert? Als ich die Seite eben testweise aufgerufen habe, erschien nur eine Datums- und Uhrzeitangabe.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

*Quizionaer*

J.K. hat Quizionaer verkauft.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

Als Frontman hat sich dieser J. K. anscheinend aus nahezu allen Produkten zurück gezogen, was nicht zwangsläufig auch bedeutet, dass er nicht doch noch die Fäden zieht. Ich spekuliere mal, dass die Produkte selbst jedoch nur mit dem "gewissen etwas" im Knowhow laufen - ob die jeweils neuen Verantwortlichen ahnen/wissen, wie man dieses Knowhow auch aktiviert/anwendet/einsetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

bins selber duch den affenzikus (stehe auch schon hier drin mit Bonus.net)) mit denen.Gestern in Akte 2005 Sat 1 wurde endlich mal nachgeforscht und es kam vieles ans Tageslicht ich war so wütend,wegen solcher Leute (und der feine herr war im Ulaub)mußte ich mir als durchschnittsbürger einen Anawalt suchen und  rennerei von einer Polizeit zu nächsten an Akte habe ich mich auch gewannt.,nur um zu meinem Recht zu kommen,obwohl ich nix abgeschlossen habe.Nun waren die mit TV winner wieder untwerwegs.! Wann hat so ein System (internetvertrag)endlich ein Ende,ich habe mich zu wehr gesetz und nicht gezahlt immerhin schon 200 Euro.War aber so wütend als gestern der Nanme [] wieder viel,was darf dieser herr noch alles ich werde nun auch eminen Anawlt fragen ob ich schmerzensgeldklage einreichen kann,denn was diese "firma"mich an nerven gekostet hat ist nicht normal.Leute ich rate euch erstettet anzeige wartet nicht zu lange geht zur Polizeit und legt den Leuten das Handwerk.Sorry für die schrift,aber ich bin so sauer und würde am liebsten meine ganze geschichte (1 Jahr) hier hinschreiben.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*bonus und co*

noch dazu kommt (hoffe es hat auch jemand gesehn) das die Namen ja wieder in verbinung mit TV winner auftauchen :evil: 
die verbraucherzentrale Hamburg sagte"ja dieser herr ist uns aus einem  ähnlichen system bekannt"ja schön un ´d gut nur das wußten diese dochs chon vor 1 jahr,von all den leuten die sich beschert haben,warum!!!!wurde nichts unternommen gegen diese "Firma".Wenn ich etwas abschliße und ich bin mir bewußt ich möchte es,tue ich das über richtigen Postverkehr mit meiner Unterschrift,nicht so wie in diesen Fällen per Internet nur um diesen Herren einen schönes Leben zu gestalten!Gut ich habe nach einschaltung vom Anawalt meine Ruhe,nur auch Ohne hätte ich stur sein sollen,den rechtlich kann das nicht sein!
lasst euch nicht beirren und nix gefallen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Als Frontman hat sich dieser J. K. anscheinend aus nahezu allen Produkten zurück gezogen, was nicht zwangsläufig auch bedeutet, dass er nicht doch noch die Fäden zieht. Ich spekuliere mal, dass die Produkte selbst jedoch nur mit dem "gewissen etwas" im Knowhow laufen - ob die jeweils neuen Verantwortlichen ahnen/wissen, wie man dieses Knowhow auch aktiviert/anwendet/einsetzt?



Bitte?gestern in Akte 2005 Sat 1 tauche der Name ja schon wieder auf,hat denn das niemand gesehn?solche Leute hören erst auf wenn diese die härteste strafe bekommen eher nicht!Nur was passiert mit den leuten die aus Angst bezahlt und als Gledmangel sich keinen Anwalt leisten konnten bekommen die Ihr Geld zurück??


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was passiert mit den leuten die aus Angst bezahlt und als Gledmangel sich keinen Anwalt leisten konnten bekommen die Ihr Geld zurück??



Eher nicht, siehe meine Anmerkung > HIER <!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Hi Reducal

ja habs gelesen sagenhaft sowas!
bloß gut,ich hatte ne gute Rechtschutz am laufen,nur wie sieht es jetzt aus 
kann man im nachinein die auf schadensersatz oder so ne art Körperverletzung verklagen?(ich weiß rechtsbeherung ist nicht gestattet)will ich auch nicht nur die frage ob sowas  möglich ist?
denn ich hatte so viel fahrerei (Anawlt,Polizei,Verbraucherschutz)wer zahlt mir diese (nicht wenigen kosten) denn zurück???


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern in Akte 2005 Sat 1 wurde endlich mal nachgeforscht und es kam vieles ans Tageslicht


 Naja, hier wurde doch auch schon eine ganze Menge nachgeforscht *grins*
Schön aber freilich, dass mit Akte05 ein etwas "reichweitenstärkeres" Medium sich dieses Themas annimmt.
Und? Hat die Quote gestimmt? Dann würde ich Sat1 einen Themenabend vorschlagen:
[realsatire an]
20.15 "Im Bann der Banner-Spammer": wie Werbenetzwerke für wenig cents pro klick Kasse machen
21.00 "Viva Mallorca": wie deutsche Anwälte die Strukturen der Abzocker organisieren
22.00 "Freies Netz für freie Geldmache - oder: 'normal ist das nicht'" - was sie schon immer über die Verbindungen deutscher Portale zur Internetmafia wissen wollten.
22.45 "Karibische Kartelle" - über die magische Anziehungskraft von Überseepostfächern
0.00 "Klick mich & fick Dich" - Abzocke mit der schönsten Nebensache der Welt
1.00 "Wir regulieren - sie resignieren 1" - Die Anbieter regulieren sich selbst. Marktkontrolle am Beispiel der FST
1.01 "Wir regulieren- sie resignieren 2" - Die Arbeit der Regulierungsbehörde oder: "Ach wie gut, dass keinen interessiert, wie manch' Rumpelstilzchen abkassiert"
1.05 "JK Mediaking", die neue Serie, Folge1: Menforfantasia
[real-satI-re aus]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

*21*

:thumb:


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Reducal
> 
> ja habs gelesen sagenhaft sowas!
> bloß gut,ich hatte ne gute Rechtschutz am laufen,nur wie sieht es jetzt aus
> ...



Nimm Deine "gute" Rechtsschutzversicherung und lass da mal ´nen Anwalt ran.
Verklagen kannst Du jeden für alles, blos Körperverletzung fällt aus, da der Tatbestand nicht erfüllt ist. Schadenersatz ist auch nicht richtig, hier geht es um eine erhobene/erfüllte Forderungssache - Rückforderung! Deine Kosten kannste Dir abschminken - das ersetzt Dir keine alte Sa...!


@ Aka,

tip top, ich glaube das ist keine Satire sondern die Echt-Vorschau im Einjahresplan! J. K. legt zu, von dem Sachsen werden wir noch hören.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

*bonusnet*

hallo auch ich habe zwei mahnungen übers internet bekommen  von 
60,-- euro. dann bekam ich ein schreiben von einem rechtsannwalt
in hamburg.darauf hin bin ich auch zu einem anwalt gegangen.
das letzte schreiben war das es zur stattsanwaltschaft gegeben wird
falls nicht gezahlt wird mittlerweile 95,-- euro.
Christa


----------



## dirknagel (4 April 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kunath Gruppe:
> Firma Geschäftsführer Adresse HRB Eintrag Homepage
> 
> Bonus Net GmbH [] Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 93, 20355 Hamburg HRB 90113 Hamburg
> ...



Dazu gehört auch wahrscheinlich TV-Winner mit letztem eingetragenem Geschäftssitz Berlin Europacenter (HRB-Eintrag im Handelsregister Berlin Charlottenburg).

_*Noch so eine gefakte modaction und   der User wird gelöscht*_


----------



## dirknagel (4 April 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

*bonusnet*

Hi, einfach nicht drauf reagieren die haben mich vor ca 1,5 Jahren auch genervt.
Bin zur Polizei und habe eine Anzeige ( Der Polizist hat gesagt das ist die 88. Anzeige)gemacht und sonst nichts.
Haben sich bis heute nicht mehr gemeldet.
[...]

Bonus.net Verlagsgesellschaft mbh
Sekretariat .....
Kaiser- Wilhelm- Str. 93
20355 Hamburg
angeben, ist übrigens der Geschäftsführer.
Wer lust hat kann diesen Beitrag ja noch bei ein par anderen Foren über Bonusnet Posten.


Viel Spass.

*[Virenscanner: Absatz entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

*...*

Ich habe jetzt auch die letzte Mahnung bekommen und war mir trotzdem noch unsicher! Ich bin froh, hier viel davon entnehmen zu können und werde die Mahnung einfach zurückschicken!
Nicole


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

Hallo
die B[...]-Klitsche wird wieder aktiv. Hat mich eigentlich gewundert, zumal ich das versprochene Magazin gar nicht (das kam nur einmal) erhalten habe. (Die Newsletter habe ich immer erhalten.)
Und nun habe ich wieder eine Rechnung erhalten, weil sich meine Mitgliedschaft automatisch um ein Jahr verlängert hat.
Zugegeben habe ich einen Fehler gemacht als ich mich vor einem Jahr noch ziemlich von denen habe einschüchtern lassen und dann auch tatsächlich die 60 EUR bezahlt habe. Heute würde ich nicht zahlen und überlege mir auch, diese jetzt erhaltene Rechnung zu ignorieren.
Ferner habe ich auch per Mail (leider nicht mehr vorhanden) vor ca. 10 Monaten gekündigt, selbstverständlich ohne Reaktion seitens bonus.net.
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

Danke + Gruss,
 Laura

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2005)

Laura schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner habe ich auch per Mail (leider nicht mehr vorhanden) vor ca. 10 Monaten gekündigt, selbstverständlich ohne Reaktion seitens bonus.net.
> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


Vielleicht nochmal an die Kündigung von vor zehn Monaten erinnern und die Antwort abwarten?


----------



## dirknagel (6 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Laura schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dasselbe mein ich auch.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

*An [...], www.[...].de, und ...*

.... viele andere [edit]rfirmen Schneeballsystembetreiber:

Ich wünsche mir aus tiefsten Herzen, dass diesen menschliche Schwächen ausznutzenden [edit] mal endgültig das Handwerk gelegt würde.

Das ist für mich das Abscheuliche:
Diese Art "Geschäftsleute" wollen merklich keine Leistung verkaufen und erst recht nicht erbringen und nutzen jedwede Lücke um mit Nichts oder schlechten Produkten "Abzocke" zu betreiben.

Bestimmt führen diese Menschen ein sehr zufriedenes und glückliches Leben mit vielen echten guten Freunden. 

Roger Grandjean - [...]
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :cry:  :cry:  :evil:  :evil:  :cry:  :cry:  :evil:

_[Einige Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## petroccelli (27 April 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

Hi Leute,

bin auch ein " Kunde" von diesem netten Bonus.net-Verein. 
-Im Oktober 06 hatte ich gekündigt, kein Kommentar der Firma, weder per Mail noch schriftlich.

-Im Januar wurde trotzdem schön abgebucht, ich sofort das ganze storniert und einen Brief hingeschickt, mit Hinweis auf die Kündigung im Oktober 06

-Der Brief kam als unzustellbar zurück!

-also ich eine Mail geschickt....und versucht anzurufen...Warteschleife und niemand an den Hörer bekommen....

- Mitte März kam dann eine Mahnung der netten Firma, ich wieder per Mail geantwortet, da ich nach endlos langem Warten in der elefonischen Warteschleife meine Telefon fast gefuttert hätte vor Wut....

- kein Kommentar der Firma auf die Mails....Brief hab ich nicht mehr versucht, schade ums Porto

HEUTE kam dann mal so eben ein netter Brief des INKASSOUNTERNEHMENS!!!
Nun soll ich 96,88 Euro!!! für etwas zahlen, was schon gekündigt ist!

Empfehlenswertes Bonussystem!!! Mitgliedschaft gibts da bis übers Lebensende!?


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*



petroccelli schrieb:


> Der Brief kam als unzustellbar zurück!


Das wundert mich nicht. Der damalige Inhaber dieser feinen Firma, ein rühriger Sachse, hat sich zur damaligen Zeit nach Südafrika abgesetzt und nun schwirren lediglich noch seine haltlosen Forderungen durch die Gegend. Luxus muss schließlich bezahlt sein - tue ihm doch nun bitte endlich den gefallen.


----------



## petroccelli (27 April 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

Gibt es denn bei irgend jemanden auch mal die Meldung das die Kündigung akzeptiert wurde und keine Kohle mehr fliessen musste?

Bin jetzt dabei mit dem Inkassounternehmen das irgendwie zu klären, hab aber die vielen Mails auch nicht mehr, nur eine und die Kündigung als Kopie, wo Bonus ja behaupten kann, das die nie angekommen wäre.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*



petroccelli schrieb:


> Kohle fliessen musste?


Du solltest dir mal die Frage stellen, ob das "Müssen" überhaupt rechtmäßig war.


petroccelli schrieb:


> ...mit dem Inkassounternehmen das irgendwie zu klären...


...kann gehen, muss aber nicht. Um welches Unternehmen handelt es sich hierbei? In der Regel übernimmt das Inkasso lediglich die Forderung und treibt sie aus eigenem Recht bei oder es bekommt sie zur Beitreibung übertragen. In beiden Fällen ist es aber nicht die Aufgabe eines Inkassounternehmen, den ursächlichen Verlauf der Forderung dahingehend zu prüfen, ob die Forderung überhaupt legitim ist. Will der Forderungsinhaber aber sein Recht gerichtlich durchpeitschen, dann ist es seine Aufgabe den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass seine Forderung berechtigt ist.


----------



## petroccelli (28 April 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

.... ob das "Müssen" überhaupt rechtmäßig war......

sehe es auf keinen Fall so, daß ich was bezahlen muss, habe ja rechtzeitig gekündigt. 
Wenn die nicht drauf reagieren, ists nicht mein Verschulden. Werde am Montag nochmal beim Inkasso Mediafinanz in Osnabrück anrufen wie der Stand ist. Habe mich aber schon nach einem Anwalt umgeschaut, der das dann regeln soll. 

schön wärs wenns ohne anwalt ginge, glaube da nur nicht dran.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## petroccelli (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

Na bestens die Firma und die Eintreiberfirma!!!

Bonusnet ist wie gehabt weiter nicht erreichbar, reagiert auf keine Mails. Und Inkassobüro will einen Nachweis dass ich die Kündigung abgeschickt habe! Hab doch die Quittung von der Post beim Unzug mit weggetan dummerweise. Doch wer rechnet damit das eine Kopie des abgeschickten Briefes nicht reicht??!! 
Hatte ja auch schon letzes Jahr im Frühjahr eine Kündigungsmail gesendet, akzeptieren sie aber nicht, muss schriftlich sein, kein Wort von Einschreiben. Nur kann in einem Einschreiben ja auch sonst was stehen, muss ja nicht eine Kündigung sein.....glaube mitterweile dass die das auch bestreiten würden. Sch... Firma!!!


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

In diesem Falle:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie weiterhin glauben, eine Forderung gegen mich zu haben, stelle ich anheim, Klage zu erheben. Sollte dies nicht in 14 Tagen erfolgt sein, betrachte ich die Sache als erledigt.

Mfg
..."


----------



## blowfish (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*

Hallo Petroccelli:
Einen Anwalt wirst du erst brauchen, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte. (was ich nicht glaube) Dem Inkassobüro hast du doch schon geantwortet?  Einmal reicht.
Zählt hoffentlich nicht schon als Rechtsberatung :roll:


----------



## Immo (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bonus.net*



blowfish schrieb:


> Einen Anwalt wirst du erst brauchen, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte. (was ich nicht glaube)


Dann noch lange nicht.  Ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle wird man ja wohl noch ohne  anwaltliche Hilfe 
machen können.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


> Der Mahnbescheid


----------

